# Quando i ruoli ce li si porta a spasso



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Sarebbe bello spogliarsi di un ruolo, per vestirne un altro con serenità" e eguale credibilità, senza perdere la credibilità nel ruolo precedente.

In coppia, come nella vita...

Ma le cose funzionano diversamente..... 

[video=youtube;OpABqnBHLPY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpABqnBHLPY[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello spogliarsi di un ruolo, per vestirne un altro con serenità" e eguale credibilità, senza perdere la credibilità nel ruolo precedente.
> 
> In coppia, come nella vita...
> 
> ...


Io spero che la lincenzino
Se fosse la prof di uno dei miei figli sarei andata in presidenza il giorno dopo
Vergognoso. Ma tanto continuerà a insegnare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

A parte che era fuori come un balcone e avrà problemi di suo indipendenti da tutto...
Quando ti menano sei meno controllata del solito.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Io credo che ci siano ruoli educativi, genitori, insegnanti, forze dell’ordine che esigano una assunzione di responsabilità.
Non vengono sempre interpretati correttamente. Purtroppo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che era fuori come un balcone e avrà problemi di suo indipendenti da tutto...
> Quando ti menano sei meno controllata del solito.


L'hanno menata?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che era fuori come un balcone e avrà problemi di suo indipendenti da tutto...
> Quando ti menano sei meno controllata del solito.


Però se vai dritta contro un cordone di polizia schierato, non ci vuole la laurea in sociologia per capire che qualche manganellata nel groppone potresti anche pigliarla..


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L'hanno menata?


Non lo so.
Non so se è stato prima o dopo la carica. 
L’ho detto infatti che è indipendente dalla tizia in questione che è visibilmente alterata un po’ di suo, un po’ probabilmente per alcol.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Non so se è stato prima o dopo la carica.
> L’ho detto infatti che è indipendente dalla tizia in questione che è visibilmente alterata un po’ di suo, un po’ probabilmente per alcol.


A te è mai capitato che mentre fai shopping la polizia ti carichi?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però se vai dritta contro un cordone di polizia schierato, non ci vuole la laurea in sociologia per capire che qualche manganellata nel groppone potresti anche pigliarla..


Se si va a una manifestazione si possono prendere manganellate anche senza cercare di sfondare, V. il G8 di Genova.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però se vai dritta contro un cordone di polizia schierato, non ci vuole la laurea in sociologia per capire che qualche manganellata nel groppone potresti anche pigliarla..


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A te è mai capitato che mentre fai shopping la polizia ti carichi?


A una manifestazione sì.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A una manifestazione sì.


Forse non era così pacifica?
Perchè se sono un poliziotto e vedo compromessa o in pericolo la mia incolumità 4 manganellate magari le do anche io eh


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si va a una manifestazione si possono prendere manganellate anche senza cercare di sfondare, V. il G8 di Genova.


Se si va a una manifestazione che prevede di passare da via Verdi, e si gira in via Bianchi, sicuramente si


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse non era così pacifica?
> Perchè se sono un poliziotto e vedo compromessa o in pericolo la mia incolumità 4 manganellate magari le do anche io eh


Ma no, non funziona così.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se si va a una manifestazione che prevede di passare da via Verdi, e si gira in via Bianchi, sicuramente si


Al G8 non è andata così e non parlo della Diaz.
Comunque ci sono diversi tipi di manifestazioni con differenti obiettivi  e diverse contrattazioni sul percorso ecc.
Si è diffuso una idea di manifestazione che deve essere totalmente autorizzata e totalmente tranquilla che le rende del tutto insignificanti.
Se si protesta per una cosa che avviene in via Bianchi e viene autorizzato solo il passaggio in via Verdi che è a 5 km di distanza, è chiaro che non si vuole semplicemente evitare il contatto tra i gruppi, ma proteggere chi sta in via Bianchi anche dall’ascolto di slogan contrari. Implicitamente però è cercare di ottenere di far forzare verso via Bianchi.
Non è che siano cose casuali. Basta aver sentito Cossiga per averne prova.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al G8 non è andata così e non parlo della Diaz.
> Comunque ci sono diversi tipi di manifestazioni con differenti obiettivi  e diverse contrattazioni sul percorso ecc.
> Si è diffuso una idea di manifestazione che deve essere totalmente autorizzata e totalmente tranquilla che le rende del tutto insignificanti.
> Se si protesta per una cosa che avviene in via Bianchi e viene autorizzato solo il passaggio in via Verdi che è a 5 km di distanza, è chiaro che non si vuole semplicemente evitare il contatto tra i gruppi, ma proteggere chi sta in via Bianchi anche dall’ascolto di slogan contrari. Implicitamente però è cercare di ottenere di far forzare verso via Bianchi.
> Non è che siano cose casuali. Basta aver sentito Cossiga per averne prova.


A parte che non parlavo del G8 ma di come quando si ha un ruolo non si possa lasciare nel guardaroba (questo episodio era uno spunto)

Se vai in via Bianchi sapendo che NON ci puoi andare, saltano tutte le regole del gioco. Anzi, se tu che consapevolmente le fai saltare

E saltano per  tutti, Da entrambe le parti..

È una regola naturale..

Però ripeto il mio 3D era sul discorso che se sei una maestra, (ruolo) quel ruolo te lo porti a spasso anche quando vai altrove


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A parte che non parlavo del G8 ma di come quando si ha un ruolo non si possa lasciare nel guardaroba (questo episodio era uno spunto)
> 
> Se vai in via Bianchi sapendo che NON ci puoi andare, saltano tutte le regole del gioco. Anzi, se tu che consapevolmente le fai saltare
> 
> ...


Anche se sei una commessa di Vuitton e vai da Hermes.
Ho risposto che ci sono ruoli che implicano una assunzione di responsabilità educativa.
Ha fatto scalpore anni fa una insegnante che partecipava a sexy show.
Per me sono scelte incompatibili.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A parte che non parlavo del G8 ma di come quando si ha un ruolo non si possa lasciare nel guardaroba (questo episodio era uno spunto)
> 
> Se vai in via Bianchi sapendo che NON ci puoi andare, saltano tutte le regole del gioco. Anzi, se tu che consapevolmente le fai saltare
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se sei una commessa di Vuitton e vai da Hermes.
> Ho risposto che ci sono ruoli che implicano una assunzione di responsabilità educativa.
> Ha fatto scalpore anni fa una insegnante che partecipava a sexy show.
> Per me sono scelte incompatibili.


hai un ruolo di educatrice verso i tuoi studenti
Se partecipi al sexy show non è equiparabile a quello che ha fatto questa professoressa
Non lascio che ad insegnare  mio figlio ci sia qualcuno che trasmette il non rispetto per le forze dell'ordine e partecipa  in quel modo a una manifestazione


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se sei una commessa di Vuitton e vai da Hermes.
> Ho risposto che ci sono ruoli che implicano una assunzione di responsabilità educativa.
> Ha fatto scalpore anni fa una insegnante che partecipava a sexy show.
> Per me sono scelte incompatibili.


Certo, ci sono ruoli e ruoli...

Sul resto .. se "rompi" una regola (magari ingiusta come dicevi te) devi sapere che rompi un equilibrio, e le regole cambiano

Per cui se ti va male, e vieni nocchinato, c'è poco da far scenette e frignaccolate

Becchi e porti a casa


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> hai un ruolo di educatrice verso i tuoi studenti
> Se partecipi al sexy show non è equiparabile a quello che ha fatto questa professoressa
> Non lascio che ad insegnare  mio figlio ci sia qualcuno che trasmette il non rispetto per le forze dell'ordine e partecipa  in quel modo a una manifestazione


Ma neanche chi fa sexy show.
Il problema è che, per fortuna, non esistono incompatibilità se non ambientali.
Ovvero vi è il trasferimento se, per qualsiasi ragione, si è creato attrito con l’utenza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, ci sono ruoli e ruoli...
> 
> Sul resto .. se "rompi" una regola (magari ingiusta come dicevi te) devi sapere che rompi un equilibrio, e le regole cambiano
> 
> ...


Le scenette fanno parte delle...parti.

Però per fare bene la parte, in senso efficace, ci vuole anche consapevolezza del mezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma neanche chi fa sexy show.
> Il problema è che, per fortuna, non esistono incompatibilità se non ambientali.
> Ovvero vi è il trasferimento se, per qualsiasi ragione, si è creato attrito con l’utenza.


ma questa non deve più entrare in una scuola. Ma tanto siamo in Italia, figuriamoci se perde il posto
ma quella che fa il sexy show saranno cavoli suoi. Cosa può passare di negativo a mio figlio?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma questa non deve più entrare in una scuola. Ma tanto siamo in Italia, figuriamoci se perde il posto
> ma quella che fa il sexy show saranno cavoli suoi. Cosa può passare di negativo a mio figlio?


C’è un diffuso detto che dice che un insegnante più che le nozioni trasmette se stesso.
Non ho incontrato un insegnante che abbia parlato sempre e solo della sua materia, ma anche chi lo ha fatto comunque ha trasmesso  una visione della vita, delle relazioni e dei rapporti tra il sapere e la vita.
A dir la verità non mi sono mai preoccupata di chi fossero gli insegnanti dei miei figli perché pensavo che dalle tante visioni di vita, dalle diverse personalità avrebbero potuto trovare una visione propria e un modello di persona, augurandomi di contare più io come visione e modello.
La varietà di visioni è sempre un arricchimento. Anche dalla pazza si impara qualcosa della vita.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è un diffuso detto che dice che un insegnante più che le nozioni trasmette se stesso.
> *Non ho incontrato un insegnante che abbia parlato sempre e solo della sua materia, ma anche chi lo ha fatto comunque ha trasmesso  una visione della vita, delle relazioni e dei rapporti tra il sapere e la vita.*
> A dir la verità non mi sono mai preoccupata di chi fossero gli insegnanti dei miei figli perché pensavo che dalle tante visioni di vita, dalle diverse personalità avrebbero potuto trovare una visione propria e un modello di persona, augurandomi di contare più io come visione e modello.
> La varietà di visioni è sempre un arricchimento. Anche dalla pazza si impara qualcosa della vita.



Vero
ma se per te la visione corretta della vita è quella che vedo in quel video preferirei che tu non avessi un ruolo importante nella vita di mio figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero
> ma se per te la visione corretta della vita è quella che vedo in quel video preferirei che tu non avessi un ruolo importante nella vita di mio figlio.


Ma neanche una che pensa che sia normale andare a un sexy show o, per altri, andare a messa tutti i giorni o fare parte di una tifoseria ultrà ecc.
Non può essere la valutazione del singolo a determinare la conservazione del posto di lavoro.
In realtà dubito che chi è così fuori di testa e improvvida possa avere la testa per svolgere il suo ruolo, ma come altri.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le scenette fanno parte delle...parti.
> 
> Però per fare bene la parte, in senso efficace, ci vuole anche consapevolezza del mezzo.


Io penso che le scenette facciano parte di chi ha fatto un conto e si ritrova un contadino

Che potrebbe anche essere la futura professione di quella signora, se il culo gli gira lo sguardo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che le scenette facciano parte di chi ha fatto un conto e si ritrova un contadino
> 
> Che potrebbe anche essere la futura professione di quella signora, se il culo gli gira lo sguardo


Perché non è padrona del mezzo. Ma del resto pare neppure padrona di sé.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma neanche una che pensa che sia normale andare a un sexy show o,* per altri, andare a messa tutti i giorni o fare parte di una tifoseria ultrà ecc.
> Non può essere la valutazione del singolo a determinare la conservazione del posto di lavoro.
> In realtà dubito che chi è così fuori di testa e improvvida possa avere la testa per svolgere il suo ruolo, ma come altri.


Per me non c'è paragone
Per altri si
Io penserei a cosa secondo me è meglio per i miei figli
Ripeto una così non vorrei che entrasse più in classe


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello spogliarsi di un ruolo, per vestirne un altro con serenità" e eguale credibilità, senza perdere la credibilità nel ruolo precedente.
> 
> In coppia, come nella vita...
> 
> ...


lavare con benzina ed asciugare col lanciafiamme


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A te è mai capitato che mentre fai shopping la polizia ti carichi?


si per allontanarmi dal negozio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> lavare con benzina ed asciugare col lanciafiamme


Meno male che non fai l’insegnante, chiederebbero il tuo licenziamento.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si per allontanarmi dal negozio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non è padrona del mezzo. Ma del resto pare neppure padrona di sé.


No che non lo è, Bruni..

E il ruolo di insegnante se lo tira dietro, è così

E dalla sua posizione NON potrà prendere un domani qualificata posizione nei confronti di una figlia/o di un poliziotto/a, la dovesse avere davanti a un banco di scuola

Il ruolo limita. Confina

 Spesso anche fuori dal posto dove si ha quel ruolo.

Ora deve solo sperare nella pietà e nel buonismo altrui, se vuol continusre a guadagnare lavorare e mangiare ..

E a questo mondo, chi respira affidando il suo ossigeno alla pietà e al buonismo altrui, sta messo male, te lo dico io..

Altro che guerrieri della notte


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No che non lo è, Bruni..
> 
> E il ruolo di insegnante se lo tira dietro, è così
> 
> ...


Ma non si è scagliata contro i poliziotti in quanto Uomini, ma in quanto poliziotti che in quella circostanza esprimevano una posizione politica semplicemente ubbidendo agli ordini.
Anche ubbidire può essere o no una virtù. Può essere la banalità del male. Puntare il faro verso una sprovveduta ci fa ignorare quella posizione è il dilemma etico posto dalla ubbidienza. Ma io non sono così sprovveduta.


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male che non fai l’insegnante, chiederebbero il tuo licenziamento.


  preferisco fare pulizia


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> esprimevano una posizione politica semplicemente ubbidendo agli ordini.


Solo nel cervello di chi sta di là dalla barricata

In realtà lavoravano (e pure mal pagati)

Sennò anche gli operai sulla tav a sputare sangue a giornate sane, esprimono una posizione politica.

Non mi far fare l'ideologo di Marx, che mi viene pure male..


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male che non fai l’insegnante, chiederebbero il tuo licenziamento.


Tanto non lo licenzirebbero come non licenzieranno sta deficiente


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tanto non lo licenzirebbero come non licenzieranno sta deficiente


E meno male!
Il lavoro non può essere condizionato dalle opinioni politiche.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E meno male!
> Il lavoro non può essere condizionato dalle opinioni politiche.


Ah perché quello è avere opinioni politiche?
Andiamo bene ...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2018)

indubbiamente la tizia non mi e' piaciuta 
resta il fatto che mi aspetto trattamenti simili per qualsiasi dipendente pubblico 
e anche privato 
contempliamo il licenziamento in tronco per tutti 
perche' ognuno di noi ha un ruolo
e se qualcuno di voi in passato ha partecipato a manifestazioni politiche gridando e inveeendo, siate coerenti,  andate a dimettervi grazie

ma solo io sento il ritorno del profumo del fascismo?
 speriamo di si, se  fossi Cassandra sarebbero cazzi


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

E' una persona molto disturbata come ce ne sono tante in giro.
Disturbata lei, disturbati quelli che picchiano in nome dell'antifascismo (vedasi caso di Livorno), disturbati tutti quelli che in nome della democrazia si comportano come ultrà, disturbata quell'altra che cantava l'inno di Berlusconi stonando e che ha fatto il giro di tutti i social network...
E' una campagna elettorale che ha dato volto a persona dall'evidente disagio psichico ergendole a simbolo di intere categorie.
Siamo al tutti contro tutti e un po' mi dispiace, perché personaggi simili avrebbero il diritto di sparire nell'anonimato.
Dare volto a una cretina è un modo bieco per dare dei cretini a tutti gli altri che erano con lei.
E fa venire voglia, ma tanta voglia di essere solidali con tutti coloro ai quali lei ha augurato di morire.
Perché disturbata, ubriaca, spaventata o cogliona  che sia non è giustificabile in alcun modo quello che ha urlato davanti a tutti i media diventando rappresentativa di tutta la sinistra.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E meno male!
> Il lavoro non può essere condizionato dalle opinioni politiche.


Sinceramente quella NON rappresenta in alcun modo un'opinione politica.
Chi urla ad altre persone che DEVONO MORIRE non sta facendo politica, ma commette un reato per cui può essere denunciata.
Sono minacce e rivolte tra l'altro contro pubblici ufficiali.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> indubbiamente la tizia non mi e' piaciuta
> resta il fatto che mi aspetto trattamenti simili per qualsiasi dipendente pubblico
> e anche privato
> contempliamo il licenziamento in tronco per tutti
> ...



Io mi vergogno di essere accostato ad antifascisti che minacciano e picchiano http://www.lastampa.it/2018/03/01/i...a-compagna-LrVMkS1KMKV34fzN47DZhO/pagina.html altre persone.
Questo non è antifascismo, ma violenza e intolleranza ideologica al pari del fascismo di un tempo.
No, questa per me non è politica, non lo è più, e neanche mantenimento dei valori partigiani.
Vorrei una presa di distanza da questi personaggi. Sono indifendibili.
Alle manifestazioni sono andato ma mai avrei osato comportarmi in questa maniera.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma solo io sento il ritorno del profumo del fascismo?


Sono le solite spezie pre-elettorali che per i prossimi 5246 anni rilasceranno il solito odore alla vigilia Delle elezioni

Servono a coprire l'odore di merda dei meravigliosi risultati ottenuti durante la gestione :rotfl:

Quando la zuppa sarà ghiacciata, più o meno tra un centinaio d'ore, non sentirai più nulla, via nel congelatore e si riparte con i fuffigni :carneval:


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono le solite spezie pre-elettorali che per i prossimi 5246 anni rilasceranno il solito odore alla vigilia Delle elezioni
> 
> Servono a coprire l'odore di merda dei meravigliosi risultati ottenuti durante la gestione :rotfl:
> 
> Quando la zuppa sarà ghiacciata, più o meno tra un centinaio d'ore, non sentirai più nulla, via nel congelatore e si riparte con i fuffigni :carneval:


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché disturbata, ubriaca, spaventata o cogliona  che sia non è giustificabile in alcun modo quello che ha urlato davanti a tutti i media difendendo rappresentativa di tutta la sinistra.


Ha un ruolo di educazione e istruzione di bambini, nella società civile

Non può semplicemente permettersi di essere disturbata, così come io non posso permettermi la Lamborghini Huracan Coupé

Non ci si può permettere tutto nella vita

Questo sarebbe un interessante insegnamento da dare, specialmente ai giovani di oggi


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha un ruolo di educazione e istruzione di bambini, nella società civile
> 
> Non può semplicemente permettersi di essere disturbata, così come io non posso permettermi la Lamborghini Huracan Coupé
> 
> ...


Skorpio, credo vi siano anche gli estremi per un _reato_ nel caso della signora in questione.
L'insegnamento sarebbe proprio quello di mostrare che NON si può minacciare di morte qualcuno impunemente e passarla liscia solo perché si è 1) ubriachi 2) antifascisti e quindi dalla parte giusta mentre i poliziotti sono da quella sbagliata. L'insegnamento sarebbe quello di far rispettare la legge e far considerare chi come le forze dell'ordine ne è tutore qualcuno dalla tua parte e non un servo dell'altra parte politica.
Ne sono passati anni dalle parole di Pasolini e ancora stiamo a discutere delle stesse cose.
"Adesso i giornalisti di tutto il mondo (compresi 
quelli delle televisioni) 
vi leccano (come credo ancora si dica nel linguaggio 
delle Università) il culo. Io no, amici. 
Avete facce di figli di papà. 
Buona razza non mente. 
Avete lo stesso occhio cattivo. 
Siete paurosi, incerti, disperati 
(benissimo) ma sapete anche come essere 
prepotenti, ricattatori e sicuri: 
prerogative piccoloborghesi, amici. 
Quando ieri a Valle Giulia avete fatto a botte 
coi poliziotti, 
io simpatizzavo coi poliziotti! 
Perché i poliziotti sono figli di poveri. 
Vengono da periferie, contadine o urbane che siano. 
Quanto a me, conosco assai bene 
il loro modo di esser stati bambini e ragazzi, 
le preziose mille lire, il padre rimasto ragazzo anche lui, 
a causa della miseria, che non dà autorità. 
La madre incallita come un facchino, o tenera, 
per qualche malattia, come un uccellino; 
i tanti fratelli, la casupola 
tra gli orti con la salvia rossa (in terreni 
altrui, lottizzati); i bassi 
sulle cloache; o gli appartamenti nei grandi 
caseggiati popolari, ecc. ecc. (...)
I ragazzi poliziotti 
che voi per sacro teppismo (di eletta tradizione 
risorgimentale) 
di figli di papà, avete bastonato, 
appartengono all’altra classe sociale. 
A Valle Giulia, ieri, si è cosi avuto un frammento 
di lotta di classe: e voi, amici (benché dalla parte 
della ragione) eravate i ricchi,
mentre i poliziotti (che erano dalla parte 
del torto) erano i poveri. Bella vittoria, dunque, 
la vostra! In questi casi, 
ai poliziotti si danno i fiori, amici."


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> indubbiamente la tizia non mi e' piaciuta
> resta il fatto che mi aspetto trattamenti simili per qualsiasi dipendente pubblico
> e anche privato
> contempliamo il licenziamento in tronco per tutti
> ...


Non c’entra il pubblico e il provato. C’entra il  ruolo che ricopre, questo per me. Se non fosse insegnante sarebbe semplicemente un’idiota. E di idioti é pieno il mondo. 
Non è vietato urlare ma dipende cosa urli 
Mai partecipato a manifestazioni comunque


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha un ruolo di educazione e istruzione di bambini, nella società civile
> 
> Non può semplicemente permettersi di essere disturbata, così come io non posso permettermi la Lamborghini Huracan Coupé
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Ho letto ora che è indagata dalla Procura di Torino per istigazione a delinquere, oltraggio a pubblico ufficiale e minacce.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto ora che è indagata dalla Procura di Torino per istigazione a delinquere, oltraggio a pubblico ufficiale e minacce.


Sicuramente verrà tutelata da una parte politica... E probabilmente gli dedicheranno una sala di Montecitorio..


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sicuramente verrà tutelata da una parte politica... E probabilmente gli dedicheranno una sala di Montecitorio..


Eh non lo so, sai...

I bei discorsi vanno tutti in vacanza quando casca la merda per terra, che tutti girano alla larga x non pestarla...

A discorsi sono bravi tutti, ma quando c'è da smerdarsi le scarpe molto meno

Questo in generale


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh non lo so, sai...
> 
> I bei discorsi vanno tutti in vacanza quando casca la merda per terra, che tutti girano alla larga x non pestarla...
> 
> ...


Vedremo [emoji52]


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vedremo [emoji52]


Basta leggere i commenti di Di Maio e di Renzi, giusto per tenersi a sinistra

E anche questa sarebbe un altro insegnamento importante per i giovani


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Basta leggere i commenti di Di Maio e di Renzi, giusto per tenersi a sinistra


 non sono sempre coerenti.
Anche Renzi diceva,prometteva,parlava e poi ...
Valuto le parole fino a un certo punto ...poi mi attendo i fatti, e sto ancora aspettando.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> non sono sempre coerenti.
> Anche Renzi diceva,prometteva,parlava e poi ...
> Valuto le parole fino a un certo punto ...poi mi attendo i fatti, e sto ancora aspettando.


Quando diventi ingombrante, sei rifiuto "non riciclabile"

È una regola


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando diventi ingombrante, sei rifiuto "non riciclabile"
> 
> È una regola


Skorpio, se eventualmente qualcuno prenderà dei provvedimenti potrò dire che sta cambiando qualcosa .... Anche se questo è il paese degli impuniti..


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Skorpio, se eventualmente qualcuno prenderà dei provvedimenti potrò dire che sta cambiando qualcosa .... Anche se questo è il paese degli impuniti..


I provvedimenti son già stati presi..

Non so te, ma io non mi becco denuncie come raffreddori

Trovami da qualche parte una collega di lavoro, o un rappresentante politico, che dice pubblicamente che è stata brava, e che è una brava maestra

Girano tutti alla larga..

È il segnale che sei fottuta a livello personale

E lo hai scelto te (cioè lei)


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I provvedimenti son già stati presi..
> 
> Non so te, ma io non mi becco denuncie come raffreddori
> 
> ...


Radio 24 non ricordo il palinsesto... Un ascoltatore ha fatto presente che la signora era fuori dal suo orario di lavoro e che uno è libero di pensarla come gli pare e piace.. 
Le denunce per offesa a pubblico ufficiale ci stanno, ma licenziarla per  come la pensa è mancanza di "democrazia".


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Radio 24 non ricordo il palinsesto... Un ascoltatore ha fatto presente che la signora era fuori dal suo orario di lavoro e che uno è libero di pensarla come gli pare e piace..
> Le denunce per offesa a pubblico ufficiale ci stanno, ma licenziarla per  come la pensa è mancanza di "democrazia".


Si.. appunto, un "ascoltatore" come qui potrebbe scriverlo Skorpio


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. appunto, un "ascoltatore" come qui potrebbe scriverlo Skorpio


Già c'è gente che la pensa differentemente ... Non guardare dove indicano guarda ciò che fanno.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Già c'è gente che la pensa differentemente ... Non guardare dove indicano guarda ciò che fanno.


Io non ho detto che non ci possa essere..

Ho detto che pubblicamente "girano alla larga" dalla merda...

E prendono distanza

E quello è un segnaccio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah perché quello è avere opinioni politiche?
> Andiamo bene ...


Sono parole, solo parole.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' una persona molto disturbata come ce ne sono tante in giro.
> Disturbata lei, disturbati quelli che picchiano in nome dell'antifascismo (vedasi caso di Livorno), disturbati tutti quelli che in nome della democrazia si comportano come ultrà, disturbata quell'altra che cantava l'inno di Berlusconi stonando e che ha fatto il giro di tutti i social network...
> E' una campagna elettorale che ha dato volto a persona dall'evidente disagio psichico ergendole a simbolo di intere categorie.
> Siamo al tutti contro tutti e un po' mi dispiace, perché personaggi simili avrebbero il diritto di sparire nell'anonimato.
> ...


Appunto.
Sai quanti hanno fatto e fanno fesserie!

A me fa sempre impressione come molti diano un valore enorme a parole dette in condizioni di rabbia.

Ma lo sapete che che uno degli slogan più gridati negli anni settanta era “carabiniere, sbirro maledetto, te l’accendiamo noi la fiamma sul berretto” e quanti di coloro che l’hanno gridato erano e sono persone miti e rispettose delle leggi e sono i medici che vi curano o gli avvocati che vi assistono ecc?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono parole, solo parole.


Bruni.. le parole possono essere vettori di violenza, almeno quanto  i cazzotti

E forse anche di più.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente quella NON rappresenta in alcun modo un'opinione politica.
> Chi urla ad altre persone che DEVONO MORIRE non sta facendo politica, ma commette un reato per cui può essere denunciata.
> Sono minacce e rivolte tra l'altro contro pubblici ufficiali.


Se è un reato dovrà essere perseguito.
Lo stesso giorno un carabiniere ha fatto strage della sua famiglia.
Aveva prima compiuto violenze e aveva fatto minacce concrete e non solo non aveva perso il lavoro, ma nessuno aveva pensato di sospendergli il possesso dell’arma di ordinanza.
E dovrebbe perdere il lavoro una per aver urlato?
Ma abbiamo ancora il senso delle proporzioni?


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Il Miur ha proposto per la docente torinese la massima punizione prevista vale a dire il licenziamento. Lei: “Io non cambio il mio stile di vita. Per l’antifascismo questo ed altro! Ne vale la pena”


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> lavare con benzina ed asciugare col lanciafiamme


da un'estremizzazione all'altra, pari pari.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, credo vi siano anche gli estremi per un _reato_ nel caso della signora in questione.
> L'insegnamento sarebbe proprio quello di mostrare che NON si può minacciare di morte qualcuno impunemente e passarla liscia solo perché si è 1) ubriachi 2) antifascisti e quindi dalla parte giusta mentre i poliziotti sono da quella sbagliata. L'insegnamento sarebbe quello di far rispettare la legge e far considerare chi come le forze dell'ordine ne è tutore qualcuno dalla tua parte e non un servo dell'altra parte politica.
> Ne sono passati anni dalle parole di Pasolini e ancora stiamo a discutere delle stesse cose.
> "Adesso i giornalisti di tutto il mondo (compresi
> ...


Minacce? Le minacce devono essere reali! Una ragazza che urla verso un gruppo di poliziotti in tenuta antisommossa può essere una minaccia reale?
Il fatto che sia disturbata è evidente.
Ma bisogna girare tutte le sere per individuare chi è disturbato nei locali e licenziare tutti gli insegnanti, i medici, le guardie giurate e naturalmente togliamo la patente a tutti, visto che sappiamo bene che l’auto è un’arma?


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il Miur ha proposto per la docente torinese la massima punizione prevista vale a dire il licenziamento. Lei: “Io non cambio il mio stile di vita. Per l’antifascismo questo ed altro! Ne vale la pena”


Verrà assunta probabilmente a Montecitorio


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il Miur ha proposto per la docente torinese la massima punizione prevista vale a dire il licenziamento. Lei: “Io non cambio il mio stile di vita. Per l’antifascismo questo ed altro! Ne vale la pena”


Ha anche detto che "per furbizia" non lo rifarebbe

Ora.. il problema non è la furbizia o la coglioneria, ma la rogna che ci si porta addosso in entrambi i casi

Una persona con questa rogna addosso (furba oppure cogliona) PUÒ rivestire un RUOLO come quello di insegnante di bambini piccoli?

Secondo me NON può

E se fossi un genitore io non farei passare alcune ore alla settimana mio figlio a farsi insegnare da una con questa rogna addosso.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non c’entra il pubblico e il provato. C’entra il  ruolo che ricopre, questo per me. Se non fosse insegnante sarebbe semplicemente un’idiota. E di idioti é pieno il mondo.
> Non è vietato urlare ma dipende cosa urli
> Mai partecipato a manifestazioni comunque


Non aver mai partecipato a una manifestazione non aiuta a capire il clima che si può creare.
Altrimenti stigmatizziamo tutti coloro che allo stadio urlano cose truci e (come dicevo) licenziamo tutti coloro che svolgono lavori di responsabilità.
È il principio che difendo non una cretina, sia chiaro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Minacce? Le minacce devono essere reali! Una ragazza che urla verso un gruppo di poliziotti in tenuta antisommossa può essere una minaccia reale?
> Il fatto che sia disturbata è evidente.
> Ma bisogna girare tutte le sere per individuare chi è disturbato nei locali e licenziare tutti gli insegnanti, i medici, le guardie giurate e naturalmente togliamo la patente a tutti, visto che sappiamo bene che l’auto è un’arma?


ricordo qualche anno fa il racconto di un ragazzo che aveva trovato in un locale la sua prof. di matematica che si esibiva come tanghera (con tanto di abito sexy). Mi disse che rivedendola a scuola, di solito severa intransigente, non ne era più intimorito. Forse troppo, tanto che lo ha rimandato a settembre e gli equilibri si sono risistemati.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Skorpio, se eventualmente qualcuno prenderà dei provvedimenti potrò dire che sta cambiando qualcosa .... Anche se questo è il paese degli impuniti..


No è il paese dei poliziotti che hanno compiuto reati gravissimi e sono stati promossi. Evidentemente non avevano agito per iniziativa personale e deve essere ben chiaro che eseguire un ordine, qualunque nefandezza comporti, viene premiato.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No è il paese dei poliziotti che hanno compiuto reati gravissimi e sono stati promossi. Evidentemente non avevano agito per iniziativa personale e deve essere ben chiaro che eseguire un ordine, qualunque nefandezza comporti, viene premiato.


Qui stai cercando di fare un buco nell'acqua.
In qualsiasi contesto ci sono impuniti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ricordo qualche anno fa il racconto di un ragazzo che aveva trovato in un locale la sua prof. di matematica che si esibiva come tanghera (con tanto di abito sexy). Mi disse che rivedendola a scuola, di solito severa intransigente, non ne era più intimorito. Forse troppo, tanto che lo ha rimandato a settembre e gli equilibri si sono risistemati.


Qui stiamo parlando di fantasie di adolescenti sulla persona che ricopre un ruolo. Voglio dire è un problema del ragazzo o dei genitori immaginare che chi insegna matematica sia priva di una vita diversa.
È un po’ come i bambini stupiti di incontrare la maestra al supermercato, come se fosse un androide che prende vita solo dentro alla scuola, o lo stupore per una vita sessuale dei genitori.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha anche detto che "per furbizia" non lo rifarebbe
> 
> Ora.. il problema non è la furbizia o la coglioneria, ma la rogna che ci si porta addosso in entrambi i casi
> 
> ...


non me la sento di darti torto in questo senso


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui stiamo parlando di fantasie di adolescenti sulla persona che ricopre un ruolo. Voglio dire è un problema del ragazzo o dei genitori immaginare che chi insegna matematica sia priva di una vita diversa.
> È un po’ come i bambini stupiti di incontrare la maestra al supermercato, come se fosse un androide che prende vita solo dentro alla scuola, o lo stupore per una vita sessuale dei genitori.


come non consdierare che un insegnante abbia un orientamento politico.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui stai cercando di fare un buco nell'acqua.
> In qualsiasi contesto ci sono impuniti.


No.
Sto dicendo che far passare che si è sorvegliati speciali o in libertà provvisoria se si fanno determinati lavori (quando poi la tv presenta come modelli persone che fanno sesso, tradendo, sotto gli occhi delle telecamere) non si può fare politica ed esporsi in nessun modo.
Vuol dire togliere i diritti politici, ma ci rendiamo conto?
E il fatto che invece chi ha compiuto reati gravissimi sia impunito se è delle forze dell’ordine è invece prassi.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2018)

anche se le manifestazioni non sono certo fatte per rimanere imperturbabili.questa donna indubbiamente è un'esaltata


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non aver mai partecipato a una manifestazione non aiuta a capire il clima che si può creare.
> Altrimenti stigmatizziamo tutti coloro che allo stadio urlano cose truci e (come dicevo) licenziamo tutti coloro che svolgono lavori di responsabilità.
> È il principio che difendo non una cretina, sia chiaro.


Ti dico.. ho girato gli stadi di mezza Italia.. 
Sapendo che in parecchie situazioni stavo rischiando le manganellate, senza far nulla è solo perché ero nel "gruppo"

Io e i miei amici, tutti perfettamente consapevoli che c'era la polizia e avevano il loro ruolo, e dovevano fare il loro lavoro.

Ho preso una sola manganellata a La Spezia, mentre ci buttavano a forza dentro vari Pullman a fine partita, per portarci via il più in fretta possibile verso la stazione.

È lavoro. 

Nessuno di me ne dei miei amici si è mai sognato di dir male di quei poliziotti, benche manganellati anche loro

P.s. [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] merda

[video=youtube;IKhgu1tJ8P4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKhgu1tJ8P4[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come non consdierare che un insegnante abbia un orientamento politico.


Infatti.
Ma è ancora peggio è negargli la possibilità di avere diritti.
Ma queste cose sono state dette in passato di altre categorie.
La apparente richiesta di neutralità implica questa cosa molto pericolosa. 

Poi Questa è probabilmente una cretina e incapace, ma bisognerebbe trovare strumenti di selezione che scremino cretini e incapaci, non sulla base del comportamento fuori dall’orario di lavoro.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Sai quanti hanno fatto e fanno fesserie!
> 
> A me fa sempre impressione come molti diano un valore enorme a parole dette in condizioni di *rabbia*.
> ...


A me più che rabbia sembrava andata fuori di testa.
Temo che abbia mescolato qualcosa alla birra, non era solo ubriaca.
La rabbia è quella che provi quando scopri un tradimento e ti porta a urlare _troia_ a quella che fino a un minuto prima appellavi con _amore_. A dire parole che non avresti mai pensato di dire e che ti pentirai di aver detto.
Lei ai media non ha manifestato pentimento in fasi successive. 
Quel tipo di slogan è proprio quello che mi ha fatto smettere di andare in manifestazione e nei centri sociali e allontanato da certe espressioni politiche. Non mi appartiene quel genere di violenza verbale (e non) e non lo giustifico.
D'altronde a un certo punto avevo dovuto dedurre che per tanti la logica non era quella di coinvolgere chi non c'era, ma solo di consolidare chi già era lì.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è un reato dovrà essere perseguito.
> Lo stesso giorno un carabiniere ha fatto strage della sua famiglia.
> Aveva prima compiuto violenze e aveva fatto minacce concrete e non solo non aveva perso il lavoro, ma nessuno aveva pensato di sospendergli il possesso dell’arma di ordinanza.
> E dovrebbe perdere il lavoro una per aver urlato?
> Ma abbiamo ancora il senso delle proporzioni?


Stai paragonando pere con mele.
Il carabiniere era una persona che in grave stato di disagio psichico probabilmente a seguito di una separazione in cui era stato allontanato da casa  ha commesso dei crimini allucinanti che nessuno pretende di giustificare e che, se fosse vivo, verrebbe punito secondo legge (anche se forse sarebbe stato il caso di mandarlo prima da uno psichiatra e sottoporlo a un trattamento di cura per evitare la tragedia: qui si sottovalutano sempre le conseguenze psicologiche derivanti dalle separazioni, eppure lo scenario è sempre lo stesso.)
La signora in questione ha commesso dei reati partecipando a una manifestazione in evidente stato di alterazione psichica e subirà anche lei le conseguenze penali.
Non è che durante una manifestazione diventa lecito tutto, anche bruciare auto, sfondare vetrine o dipingere monumenti o urlare slogan incitanti la morte di qualcuno.
Se vogliamo aggregare, questa gente bisogna decidersi a isolarla.
La si condanna per prendere le distanze da lei.
Dov'era il servizio d'ordine che ha fatto mandare davanti a tutti questa cogliona probabilmente "fatta"?
Ma non si capiva che sarebbe stata strumentalizzata?
Era pieno di fotografi e operatori video!
Ci sono stato in manifestazione anche a fare foto e so che ci sono le pose... 
Anche nei cortei. Quella da dove è sbucata fuori?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono parole, solo parole.


Io la trovo indifendibile 
Quindi se un alunno ti da della troia per te sono solo parole ?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il Miur ha proposto per la docente torinese la massima punizione prevista vale a dire il licenziamento. Lei: “Io non cambio il mio stile di vita. Per l’antifascismo questo ed altro! Ne vale la pena”


La dimostrazione che è un’idiota e che manco tiene al suo lavoro
Sono curiosa se davvero si procederà al licenziamento. Ci credo poco


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La dimostrazione che è un’idiota e che manco tiene al suo lavoro
> Sono curiosa se davvero si procederà al licenziamento. Ci credo poco


Condivido..


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha anche detto che "per furbizia" non lo rifarebbe
> 
> Ora.. il problema non è la furbizia o la coglioneria, ma la rogna che ci si porta addosso in entrambi i casi
> 
> ...


Quotissimo


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Dal profilo Facebook della persona in questione dopo il provvedimento del MIUR:


"Matteo, ancora si affanna per cercare di sembrare un sincero democratico di sinistra? Si testimonia da solo. Licenziamento immediato per un’insegnante (antifascista), giustamente delusa dal proprio sistema statale, per il vilipendio quotidiano che viene praticato, ogni giorno, nei confronti della nostra Costituzione e per le connivenze, ormai non più tanto velate, tra la politica istituzionale e l’incalzare dell’ideologia, ma soprattutto delle pratiche fasciste, in questo Paese".



Al di là di tutto, questo modo di far politica ha massacrato la vita di una persona dagli evidenti problemi e ancora la sta saccheggiando rendendola portavoce e dandogli un'autorevolezza che non ha.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dal profilo Facebook della persona in questione dopo il provvedimento del MIUR:
> "Matteo, ancora si affanna per cercare di sembrare un sincero democratico di sinistra? Si testimonia da solo. Licenziamento immediato per un’insegnante (antifascista), giustamente delusa dal proprio sistema statale, per il vilipendio quotidiano che viene praticato, ogni giorno, nei confronti della nostra Costituzione e per le connivenze, ormai non più tanto velate, tra la politica istituzionale e l’incalzare dell’ideologia, ma soprattutto delle pratiche fasciste, in questo Paese".


Un’invasata
Ripeto: fuori dalle scuole 
Poi della sua vita faccia ciò che vuole


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ma è ancora peggio è negargli la possibilità di avere diritti.
> Ma queste cose sono state dette in passato di altre categorie.
> La apparente richiesta di neutralità implica questa cosa molto pericolosa.
> ...


sul principio concordo con te ma secondo me qui si parla di equilibrio ...più che di opinioni politiche


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

C'è una cosa che mi perplime...
Questa è la prima campagna elettorale in cui i social network hanno avuto un ruolo fondamentale.
Ormai sono connessi anche i pensionati e tutti, ma proprio tutti hanno visto il video di questa signora, come pure tante, tantissime foto condivise scattate da fotografi diversi, tanti meme, tanti articoli scritti da noti e ignoti, commenti di haters e di persone qualsiasi.
In pratica lei è stata l'utile idiota, atta a essere massacrata per aggregare e disgregare, per spostare consensi o racimolare gli ultimi in vista di domenica.
Ma questo io non posso credere che non lo si sapesse prima.
Non riesco a credere che si possa essere così ingenui ma anche un po' stronzi da lasciare sola davanti agli operatori video e a tanti fotografi una persona sola. 
SOLA.
E lasciarla poi in balia dei media in una fase successiva.
Adesso è obbligatorio prendere le distanze, ma prima?
Ditemi che qualcosa è andato storto e nessuno se lo aspettava...
Questa non era alla sua prima e neppure all'ultima manifestazione visto che è conosciuta dalla Digos. Dov'erano i suoi compagni?


----------



## bettypage (2 Marzo 2018)

Ma non è che decontestualizzando una reazione di pancia, èè facilissim strumentalizzare? Questa era appena stata caricata con gli idranti, incazzata nera ha urlato SE difendete i fascisti, dovete morire. Frase forte di cui scusarsi, per carità, ma sta sfigata deve essere licenziata perché manifestava contro il dispiego di risorse dello stato che tutelano gruppi come casa pound...boh! Madavero davvero?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non è che decontestualizzando una reazione di pancia, èè facilissim strumentalizzare? Questa era appena stata caricata con gli idranti, incazzata nera ha urlato SE difendete i fascisti, dovete morire. Frase forte di cui scusarsi, per carità, ma sta sfigata deve essere licenziata perché manifestava contro il dispiego di risorse dello stato che tutelano gruppi come casa pound...boh! Madavero davvero?


Non è il problema se "deve essere licenziata" oppure no

È il problema se si ritiene idonea al RUOLO che dovrebbe svolgere

Io l'ho detto, per me no.

Che vorrebbe dire che MIO figlio di sicuro da domani NON sarebbe un SUO allievo


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è il problema se "deve essere licenziata" oppure no
> 
> È il problema se si ritiene idonea al RUOLO che dovrebbe svolgere
> 
> ...


Sembra che già abbia avuto problemi con gli alunni a scuola, se vogliamo credere a quello che scrivono i giornali.
Qui c'è il suo profilo

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...i-che-non-si-pente-e-tifa-no-tav-1499558.html


In particolare il passo:
"Il _Corriere_ infatti riporta la testimonianza di una mamma dell'Istituto il cui figlio, alunno alle medie, "sentiva le urla arrivare dal piano delle elementari dove c'era lei". "Gridava sempre e i bambini erano terrorizzati - spiega Claudia - finché un papà si è arrabbiato e allora finalmente l'hanno tolta dalla seconda B" per mandarla con bimbi più grandi."

Quindi anche per me la risposta è no.


----------



## The guardian (2 Marzo 2018)

c'è qualcuno che accetterebbe questa donna come insegnante dei propri figli?
 per me può fare ciò che vuole della sua vita, per certi versi può anche avere ragione ma "qui c'è qualcuno che ha sbagliato mestiere"


----------



## Foglia (2 Marzo 2018)

Per me è da scindere oggettivo e soggettivo.

Era oggettivamente in grado di nuocere alle forze dell'ordine?
No. Anzi faceva ridere i polli.
Era in sé quando lo ha fatto?
No, credo sia abbastanza evidente.
Ha problemi anche in classe?
Qui sta la vera domanda, per me.
Poi ci sono giustamente i ruoli, per cui magari una sanzione disciplinare ci potrebbe anche stare: un richiamo, mica un licenziamento 

Poi resta la domanda, e la necessità che, di fronte a episodi  "anomali", siano effettuati accertamenti sulla idoneità psico fisica al lavoro.

Il resto credo siano valutazioni di competenza dei genitori, se lasciare o togliere i figli da quella classe.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2018)

Il ruolo poi sicuramente inadatto è anche quello di chi ha massacrato Aldrovandi ,parlando di equilibrio .


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Il ruolo poi sicuramente inadatto è anche quello di chi ha massacrato Aldrovandi ,parlando di equilibrio .


Ma sicuramente!

Io infatti non volevo fare un discorso politico.

E nemmeno indire una petizione per licenziare o assumere qualcuno


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente!
> 
> Io infatti non volevo fare un discorso politico.
> 
> E nemmeno indire una petizione per licenziare o assumere qualcuno


Mai pensato.


----------



## Foglia (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente!
> 
> Io infatti non volevo fare un discorso politico.
> 
> E nemmeno indire una petizione per licenziare o assumere qualcuno


L'avevo ben capito.

E... Certo che nella vita ci pigliamo ruoli che nel bene e nel male ci devono vincolare. Così, il dispregio per la legalità, da parte di una insegnante, va sanzionato. Va sanzionato SE non coesistono stati di salute che indichino che la persona ha problemi di salute di ben altra natura.

E qui viene in gioco un contemperamento di interessi. Il tuo ruolo  (di insegnante) con il mio ruolo (di alunno). Contemperamento che si estrinseca proprio nell'indagine: ho problemi o non ho problemi? Se ho problemi mi devo curare  (e quindi mi devo mettere in malattia), se non ho problemi sopporterò conseguenze diverse. Tipo appunto un richiamo, o una sospensione.

Dove sta la magagna in tutto quello che dico?
Nel fatto che presuppone una " macchina" che funziona.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'avevo ben capito.
> 
> E... Certo che nella vita ci pigliamo ruoli che nel bene e nel male ci devono vincolare. Così, il dispregio per la legalità, da parte di una insegnante, va sanzionato. Va sanzionato SE non coesistono stati di salute che indichino che la persona ha problemi di salute di ben altra natura.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Marzo 2018)

Qualcuno può chiedere il licenziamento anche di questo professore di  Carrara, tal Manfredo Bianchi che, ad agosto 2017,   si fece   fotografare sulla vetta del Monte Sagro,  dove si trova il sacrario che ricorda l’eccidio di Vinca - 173 civili,  in gran parte donne e bambini uccisi dai nazifascisti tra il 24 e il 27  agosto del 1944 - mentre sostituisce la bandiera italiana con il  vessillo della Repubblica di Salò?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'avevo ben capito.
> 
> E... Certo che nella vita ci pigliamo ruoli che nel bene e nel male ci devono vincolare. Così, il dispregio per la legalità, da parte di una insegnante, va sanzionato. Va sanzionato SE non coesistono stati di salute che indichino che la persona ha problemi di salute di ben altra natura.
> 
> ...


Si.. ci sono ruoli e ruoli.. ruoli più forti di altri, sicuramente

Se la signora fosse primario di cardiochirurgia al più prestigioso ospedale d'Italia, sarebbe tutto diverso

Può svolgere i suoi interventi a cuore aperto in modo magistrale, e fuori dal lavoro "concedersi" queste libertà

Forse sarebbe stata richiamata dall'azienda ospedaliera

Forse avrebbe arrecato un danno di immagine alla stessa

Forse qualcuno avrebbe potuto dire: quella dottoressa a me non mi opera!

Ma quando prende il bisturi in mano.. eh beh.. nulla da dire, il suo ruolo lo svolge alla grandissima

Qui è diverso..

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Qualcuno può chiedere il licenziamento anche di questo professore di  Carrara, tal Manfredo Bianchi che, ad agosto 2017,   si fece   fotografare sulla vetta del Monte Sagro,  dove si trova il sacrario che ricorda l’eccidio di Vinca - 173 civili,  in gran parte donne e bambini uccisi dai nazifascisti tra il 24 e il 27  agosto del 1944 - mentre sostituisce la bandiera italiana con il  vessillo della Repubblica di Salò?
> 
> 
> ]


http://iltirreno.gelocal.it/regione...gia-di-fascismo-il-prof-di-carrara-1.15768057


----------



## Foglia (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. ci sono ruoli e ruoli.. ruoli più forti di altri, sicuramente
> 
> Se la signora fosse primario di cardiochirurgia al più prestigioso d'Italia, sarebbe tutto diverso
> 
> ...


Senz'altro che Ti spieghi.

Appunto per questo motivo, che bisogna appurare, nell'interesse degli alunni, se ci siano cause psichiche oppure no.
Fermo restando che una psicopatologia sarebbe ostativa anche rispetto ad un intervento a cuore aperto.

Certo e' che, se nessuno e' matto, un minimo di deontologia professionale, in certi mestieri, comunque ci vuole.

Va da sé che, in assenza di patologie,


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> http://iltirreno.gelocal.it/regione...gia-di-fascismo-il-prof-di-carrara-1.15768057


Se non sbaglio però è ancora in servizio.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Marzo 2018)

Da fb (condivido):

"Poche cose mi sono più lontane dalla " mentalità A.C.A.B." e poi si, l' ho trovata sguaiata, eccessiva, scentrata nell'invettiva.

Scritto questo, avessi visto pari solerzia e indignazione a denunciare le ronde, gli stabilimenti balneari appaltati a patetici nostalgici, i raid contro i migranti, i saluti romani in luoghi istituzionali.
Una corsa al twettare che " signora mia, che scandalo un'insegnante che dice le parolacce".
Una corsa a linciarla in rete.

Per me lo scandalo resta l' altra foto.
E non è benaltrismo, piuttosto lo scegliere da che parte stare, quando in troppi hanno ormai calato le braghe."


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. ci sono ruoli e ruoli.. ruoli più forti di altri, sicuramente
> 
> Se la signora fosse primario di cardiochirurgia al più prestigioso ospedale d'Italia, sarebbe tutto diverso
> 
> ...


Tutti gli insegnanti hanno idee politiche. Mediamente quelli che conoscono sono tutti di sinistra, qualcuno di destra etc.
Non è quello infatti il problema, per me.
Il problema è minacciare di morte (che sia ridicola o no non ci è dato saperlo, potrebbe anche essere una terrorista, chi può dirlo) un organo rappresentativo dello Stato del quale tu rappresenti un dipendente, uno di quelli più importanti, colei che si relaziona con i futuri cittadini di quello stato costituendo una delle figure determinanti nel loro processo di crescita.
E farlo in una condizione di alterata condizione psichica _pubblicamente.
_Non si è ubriacata ballando nuda sui tavoli dell'October Fest subendo poi una delazione di una collega invidiosa.
Si è comportata così davanti a tv e fotografi in piena campagna elettorale.
E' come se io andassi a fare il nudista in piazza Duomo al comizio della Lega.
Il minimo che mi aspetto di subire è lo sputtanamento mediatico. Con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
Chi mi darebbe fiducia dopo?


----------



## oriente70 (2 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Qualcuno può chiedere il licenziamento anche di questo professore di  Carrara, tal Manfredo Bianchi che, ad agosto 2017,   si fece   fotografare sulla vetta del Monte Sagro,  dove si trova il sacrario che ricorda l’eccidio di Vinca - 173 civili,  in gran parte donne e bambini uccisi dai nazifascisti tra il 24 e il 27  agosto del 1944 - mentre sostituisce la bandiera italiana con il  vessillo della Repubblica di Salò?
> 
> 
> View attachment 13502


La solita comunista ....
2pesi 2 misure ..


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Da fb (condivido):
> 
> "Poche cose mi sono più lontane dalla " mentalità A.C.A.B." e poi si, l' ho trovata sguaiata, eccessiva, scentrata nell'invettiva.
> 
> ...


Spero che un antifascista possa ancora oggi avere la libertà di scegliere di non stare dalla parte di una cretina come quella (chiusa parentesi politica)


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La solita comunista ....
> 2pesi 2 misure ..



Cosa c'entra il comunismo?  Aspirare al rispetto della Costituzione è "comunista"? 




danny ha detto:


> Spero che un antifascista possa ancora oggi avere la libertà di scegliere di non stare dalla parte di una cretina come quella (chiusa parentesi politica)


Difatti non sono affatto dalla sua parte, solo mi aspetterei la stessa alzata di scudi per persone ree di eventi altrettanto gravi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io la trovo indifendibile
> Quindi se un alunno ti da della troia per te sono solo parole ?


Le parole sono parole e hanno il valore di parole, non di atti, e vanno punite come parole.
Dire a qualcuno “impiccati!” non è istigazione al suicidio in sé, può esserlo.
Dire muori con una pistola in mano non è come dirlo da persone disarmata.
Concentrare l’attenzione su una fessacchiotta e me sembra del tutto fuorviante.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti gli insegnanti hanno idee politiche.
> Non è quello infatti il problema, per me.
> Il problema è minacciare di morte (che sia ridicola o no non ci è dato saperlo, potrebbe anche essere una terrorista, chi può dirlo) un organo rappresentativo dello Stato del quale tu rappresenti un dipendente, uno di quelli più importanti,


Esatto

E ci mancherebbe altro che un insegnante non possa avere idee politiche.

Ma appunto augurare la morte e schifare CHI sta semplicemente facendo il suo (merdoso) lavoro, e con le tue idee politiche non ci incastra una sega, NON è manifestare idee politiche

Il corteo ha un percorso, assegnato da terzi, quegli individui in uniforme (maschi e femmine) son lì a lavorare per garantire che quel percorso resti tale.

"Ma io volevo andare più in là"

Eh.. non si può

Anche io vorrei andare alle Seychelles questa estate


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> sul principio concordo con te ma secondo me qui si parla di equilibrio ...più che di opinioni politiche


No.
Si sta valutando una persona fuori dal suo posto di lavoro.
È una cosa pericolosa. 
Mi sembra assurdo che se ne parli e che si consideri accettabile il principio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che mi perplime...
> Questa è la prima campagna elettorale in cui i social network hanno avuto un ruolo fondamentale.
> Ormai sono connessi anche i pensionati e tutti, ma proprio tutti hanno visto il video di questa signora, come pure tante, tantissime foto condivise scattate da fotografi diversi, tanti meme, tanti articoli scritti da noti e ignoti, commenti di haters e di persone qualsiasi.
> In pratica lei è stata l'utile idiota, atta a essere massacrata per aggregare e disgregare, per spostare consensi o racimolare gli ultimi in vista di domenica.
> ...


Questa è una questione interessante.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non è che decontestualizzando una reazione di pancia, èè facilissim strumentalizzare? Questa era appena stata caricata con gli idranti, incazzata nera ha urlato SE difendete i fascisti, dovete morire. Frase forte di cui scusarsi, per carità, ma sta sfigata deve essere licenziata perché manifestava contro il dispiego di risorse dello stato che tutelano gruppi come casa pound...boh! Madavero davvero?


Stiamo parlando tutti del dito!


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Si sta valutando una persona fuori dal suo posto di lavoro.
> È una cosa pericolosa.
> Mi sembra assurdo che se ne parli e che si consideri accettabile il principio.


Nelle ditte private accade da anni.
Vanno a spulciare anche il tuo profilo Facebook e ciò che si trova on line.
Nella mia ditta decenni fa ho avuto (io con altri) anche alle costole un investigatore privato per questioni esterne.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è il problema se "deve essere licenziata" oppure no
> 
> È il problema se si ritiene idonea al RUOLO che dovrebbe svolgere
> 
> ...


Ma stai scherzando?
Qui sono venute persone a raccontare cose incredibili che hanno fatto e nessuno ha pensato che si potesse valutare idonee o no a essere genitori e per una urlata una non è idonea a fare l’insegnante?
Altro che commissione di esame, concorsi, visite mediche, analisi del sangue, casellario giudiziario, basta un video!
Basta un video a una manifestazione, ma un video in un locale? Un video mentre si amoreggia in auto? Un video di una lite per strada?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Il ruolo poi sicuramente inadatto è anche quello di chi ha massacrato Aldrovandi ,parlando di equilibrio .


Magari e lì stanno.
Il ragazzo di mia figlia è in attesa del processo ai carabinieri violentatori...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le parole sono parole e hanno il valore di parole, non di atti, e vanno punite come parole.
> Dire a qualcuno “impiccati!” non è istigazione al suicidio in sé, può esserlo.
> Dire muori con una pistola in mano non è come dirlo da persone disarmata.
> Concentrare l’attenzione su una fessacchiotta e me sembra del tutto fuorviante.


Quindi i tuoi alunni possono darti della troia ?
É solo una parola


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando tutti del dito!


Esattamente.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. ci sono ruoli e ruoli.. ruoli più forti di altri, sicuramente
> 
> Se la signora fosse primario di cardiochirurgia al più prestigioso ospedale d'Italia, sarebbe tutto diverso
> 
> ...


Ti spieghi benissimo.
Hai una idea degli insegnanti come una categoria a parte di esseri umani.
Per carità, potrebbe pure essere la mia, ma ho abbastanza razionalità per capire che una mia personale visione etica non può essere imposta.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi i tuoi alunni possono darti della troia ?
> É solo una parola


Non passa per l'anticamera del cervello a nessuno.
Ma sarebbe una parola che avrebbe una punizione adeguata.
Qui c’è una sproporzione assurda tra fatti e conseguenze del tribunale mediatico.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> Qui sono venute persone a raccontare cose incredibili che hanno fatto e nessuno ha pensato che si potesse valutare idonee o no a essere genitori e per una urlata una non è idonea a fare l’insegnante?
> Altro che commissione di esame, concorsi, visite mediche, analisi del sangue, casellario giudiziario, basta un video!
> Basta un video a una manifestazione, ma un video in un locale? Un video mentre si amoreggia in auto? Un video di una lite per strada?


No che non scherzo..

Io mio figlio lo ritirerei immediatamente

A mio figlio insegno il rispetto per chi lavora, dal muratore allo scienziato.

A ME MI fermarono in frontiera quando ancora c'era la frontiera con la Francia, tornavo da Parigi con un amico in auto.

Ci guardarono anche nel buco del culo, 3 ore sul Gran s Bernardo

"Dovete lavorare, non vi preoccupate.. certo è una scocciatura, ma dovete fare il vostro lavoro"

Si scusarono 1000 volte per il disturbo che ci stavano arrecando

Se non c'è rispetto per il lavoro, non c'è futuro


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non passa per l'anticamera del cervello a nessuno.
> Ma sarebbe una parola che avrebbe una punizione adeguata.
> Qui c’è una sproporzione assurda tra fatti e conseguenze del tribunale mediatico.


E la punizione adeguata per questa quale è?
Perché se tu puoi dire a un poliziotto  devi morire io alunno posso dire la stessa cosa x te e tu stai zitta


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No che non scherzo..
> 
> Io mio figlio lo ritirerei immediatamente
> 
> ...


Non so se lo ritirarei ma chiederei di cambiarlo di sezione
Una così non ha nulla da insegnare a mio figli


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E la punizione adeguata per questa quale è?
> Perché se tu puoi dire a un poliziotto  devi morire io alunno posso dire la stessa cosa x te e tu stai zitta


Non lo può dire e può essere perseguita dagli organi preposti.
Non può essere licenziata a furor di popolo.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che mi perplime...
> Questa è la prima campagna elettorale in cui i social network hanno avuto un ruolo fondamentale.
> Ormai sono connessi anche i pensionati e tutti, ma proprio tutti hanno visto il video di questa signora, come pure tante, tantissime foto condivise scattate da fotografi diversi, tanti meme, tanti articoli scritti da noti e ignoti, commenti di haters e di persone qualsiasi.
> In pratica lei è stata l'utile idiota, atta a essere massacrata per aggregare e disgregare, per spostare consensi o racimolare gli ultimi in vista di domenica.
> ...


vorrei sperare a farsi una doccia, ma so che sarebbe una pia illusione.     non credo che i suoi compagni siano migliori o diversi da lei, credo che veramente a questa poveretta sia partita la brocca e che nemmeno si renda conto di quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo può dire e può essere perseguita dagli organi preposti.
> Non può essere licenziata a furor di popolo.


A ma questo mi é chiaro purtroppo. Ripeto  mio figlio non starebbe in una scuola se lei fosse la sua insegnante. 
Però se un alunno lo dice a lei minimo viene sospeso un mese. Minimo eh 
Vediamo lei fra quanto torna a insegnare


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo può dire e può essere perseguita dagli organi preposti.
> Non può essere licenziata a furor di popolo.


il licenziamento E' essere perseguita dagli organi preposti.   denunce penali, trattandosi di reati perseguibili solo a querela di parte, sono un altro paio di maniche.

ma cmq non temere per il suo futuro, per le elezioni di quest'anno non fa più in tempo, ma alla prima occasione utile la candideranno da qualche parte.     e lì rideremo tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se lo ritirarei ma chiederei di cambiarlo di sezione
> Una così non ha nulla da insegnare a mio figli


Si.. non nella sezione dove insegnasse lei, ecco...

Poi ci sarà anche chi al contrario la chiede come insegnante per il suo.. tutti liberi... Per carità..

Il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A ma questo mi é chiaro purtroppo. Ripeto  mio figlio non starebbe in una scuola se lei fosse la sua insegnante.
> Però se un alunno lo dice a lei minimo *viene sospeso un mese*. Minimo eh
> Vediamo lei fra quanto torna a insegnaree


Ma va! Magari!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una idea degli insegnanti come una categoria a parte di esseri umani.
> .


No Bruni.. io sono molto ragionevole e anche comprensivo.. è ci mancherebbe altro che un insegnante non possa avere fragilità o debolezze varie, anche durante le lezioni

Ma qui ci sono evidenti incompatibilità con quel ruolo

Non puoi farlo, semplicemente

Come io non posso fare il buttafuori in discoteca


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va! Magari!


Ti assicuro che in clssse di mio figlio un’insegnante ha sentito un suo compagno dare della bocchinara a jn’altra prof e l’hanno sospeso per 20 gg scolastici


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No Bruni.. io sono molto ragionevole e anche comprensivo.. è ci mancherebbe altro che un insegnante non possa avere fragilità o debolezze varie, anche durante le lezioni
> 
> Ma qui ci sono evidenti incompatibilità con quel ruolo
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che in clssse di mio figlio un’insegnante ha sentito un suo compagno dare della bocchinara a jn’altra prof e l’hanno sospeso per 20 gg scolastici


Scuola particolarmente severa.


----------



## bettypage (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è il problema se "deve essere licenziata" oppure no
> 
> È il problema se si ritiene idonea al RUOLO che dovrebbe svolgere
> 
> ...



Ma davvero? Giudichi un insegnante da questo episodio? Non ti disturba di come venga gestita l'Italia ma ti interessa che questa donna non sia insegnante di tuo figlio? C'è da davvero una distorsione di proporzioni in questo caso mediatico. Veramente hanno trovato il mostro da sbattere in prima pagina sotto elezioni. A me preoccupa molto di più che mio figlio non incappi mai in un esaltato con il porto d'armi, siamo stati condannati per torture sui fatti della Diaz e nessuna testa è caduta tra i dirigenti della polizia, nessuna indignazione si è levata da chi ora si scandalizza per uno sfogo di una maestra nel suo tempo libero.


----------



## bettypage (2 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando tutti del dito!


Ma davvero incredibile!


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti dico.. ho girato gli stadi di mezza Italia..
> Sapendo che in parecchie situazioni stavo rischiando le manganellate, senza far nulla è solo perché ero nel "gruppo"
> 
> Io e i miei amici, tutti perfettamente consapevoli che c'era la polizia e avevano il loro ruolo, e dovevano fare il loro lavoro.
> ...


preferivi un bagno nel canale dell'Arsenale?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma davvero? Giudichi un insegnante da questo episodio? Non ti disturba di come venga gestita l'Italia ma ti interessa che questa donna non sia insegnante di tuo figlio? C'è da davvero una distorsione di proporzioni in questo caso mediatico. Veramente hanno trovato il mostro da sbattere in prima pagina sotto elezioni. A me preoccupa molto di più che mio figlio non incappi mai in un esaltato con il porto d'armi, siamo stati condannati per torture sui fatti della Diaz e nessuna testa è caduta tra i dirigenti della polizia, nessuna indignazione si è levata da chi ora si scandalizza per uno sfogo di una maestra nel suo tempo libero.


Giudico l'idoneità o meno a svolgere un determinato RUOLO .. credo che ogni genitore lo faccia per i figli che mette in mano a terzi, credo..

Dalla tata in su..

A me Delle contrapposizioni non interessa, nemmeno dei ricordi storici.

Poteva essere una manifestante di casa Pound , non cambiava di una virgola

Il.colore politico per me non c'entra nulla in questo concetto

E se aveva la divisa da carabiniere, PER ME non potrebbe nemmeno fare il carabiniere

Solo che mio figlio la mattina lo porto a scuola, non al comando dei carabinieri, tutto qui.

Per cui.. fosse stata la maestra di mio figlio, PER ME si cambiava classe.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Qualcuno può chiedere il licenziamento anche di questo professore di  Carrara, tal Manfredo Bianchi che, ad agosto 2017,   si fece   fotografare sulla vetta del Monte Sagro,  dove si trova il sacrario che ricorda l’eccidio di Vinca - 173 civili,  in gran parte donne e bambini uccisi dai nazifascisti tra il 24 e il 27  agosto del 1944 - mentre sostituisce la bandiera italiana con il  vessillo della Repubblica di Salò?
> 
> 
> View attachment 13502





danny ha detto:


> http://iltirreno.gelocal.it/regione...gia-di-fascismo-il-prof-di-carrara-1.15768057





Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio però è ancora in servizio.


e che reato avrebbe commesso, di preciso?    come apologia di fascismo non sta in piedi.



Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il comunismo?  Aspirare al rispetto della Costituzione è "comunista"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la dodicesima disposizione transitoria e finale parla di divieto di ricostituzione del PNF sotto qualsiasi sigla.   nè FN nè Casapound hanno in programma una ricostituzione del PNF, ergo fatevene una ragione.

sono partiti rientranti nella legalità costituzionale ed hanno il diritto a manifestare senza che delle fasciste metodologiche come la poveretta di Torino possa arrogarsi il diritto di impedire loro di manifestare.

chi non è d'accordo, è libero di presentare istanza al Tribunale di Roma e chiedere come mai il procedimento contro il MSI per ricostituzione del PNF è fermo dal 1973.    

fino ad allora il fascista è chiunque cerchi di impedire ad altri di manifestare il proprio pensiero.  e questo vale anche per gli "antifascisti"


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> fino ad allora il fascista è chiunque cerchi di impedire ad altri di manifestare il proprio pensiero.  e questo vale anche per gli "antifascisti"


'Quel' pensiero non è un pensiero qualunque.
Quel pensiero si traduce in saluti romani.
Ritenere che la libertà, per dirsi effettiva, debba ammettere idee che in passato ne hanno causato la dissoluzione è frutto di un enorme malinteso, ancora più enorme se proviene da chi sostiene idee che poco o nulla hanno a che fare con la libertà e la tolleranza.
E' il paradosso della libertà, che Popper declinò in paradosso della tolleranza.

P.S. : no, non approvo assolutamente quello di cui si è resa protagonista quell'imbecille.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2018)

salto tutto a pie' pari ..ma se nella vostra vita avete mai inveito ad alta voce, urlando contro un rappresentante delle istituzioni o dell'arma la differenza tra lei e voi e' che voi non avevate una telecamera che vi riprendeva 
solo questo


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se nella vostra vita avete mai inveito ad alta voce, urlando contro un rappresentante delle istituzioni o dell'arma


Io non ho mai inveito contro chi sta facendo il suo lavoro.

Perché ho sempre saputo che stava facendo il suo lavoro

Contro chi invece rompeva i coglioni aggratis in effetti si.. qualche volta ho inveito..


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> salto tutto a pie' pari ..ma se nella vostra vita avete mai inveito ad alta voce, urlando contro un rappresentante delle istituzioni o dell'arma la differenza tra lei e voi e' che voi non avevate una telecamera che vi riprendeva
> solo questo


Non mi sono mai permessa di dire a nessuno “devi morire” e soprattutto non mentre faceva il suo lavoro.


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Quel' pensiero non è un pensiero qualunque. Quel pensiero si traduce in saluti romani. Ritenere che la libertà, per dirsi effettiva, debba ammettere idee che in passato ne hanno causato la dissoluzione è frutto di un enorme malinteso, ancora più enorme se proviene da chi sostiene idee che poco o nulla hanno a che fare con la libertà e la tolleranza. E' il paradosso della libertà, che Popper declinò in paradosso della tolleranza.  P.S. : no, non approvo assolutamente quello di cui si è resa protagonista quell'imbecille.


  nemmeno il pensiero di chi scende in piazza per impedire a Casapound di manifestare è di natura differente.  è uno scontro tra pensieri dichiaratamente totalitari.    anche il pensiero dei partiti eurofanatici non è da meno.  la libertà non è mai interessata così poco


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> salto tutto a pie' pari ..ma se nella vostra vita avete mai inveito ad alta voce, urlando contro un rappresentante delle istituzioni o dell'arma la differenza tra lei e voi e' che voi non avevate una telecamera che vi riprendeva
> solo questo


Non è una differenza da poco.
Quinto potere.

https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&sour...AQo7QBCB4wAQ&usg=AOvVaw0y9MIASh1l-9mmj9b25ENH


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> salto tutto a pie' pari ..ma se nella vostra vita avete mai inveito ad alta voce, urlando contro un rappresentante delle istituzioni o dell'arma la differenza tra lei e voi e' che voi non avevate una telecamera che vi riprendeva
> solo questo


No, perchè ho sempre considerato che al di là delle proprie opinioni conti il rispetto delle istituzioni, di cui le forze dell' ordine fanno parte.
Quella maestra deve essere cacciata perchè se insegnante ha un ruolo pubblico e come tale trasmette come educatrice una immagine deleteria.
Questo disgraziato paese va a rotoli non perchè monta il fascismo o l'antifascismo ma perchè ogni sorta di deficente si sente autorizzato ad incolpare persone che fanno il loro lavoro (comandate) di un sostegno politico inesistente ad altri.

E' per questo che l'Italia non sarà mai un paese veramente democratico e gli italiani le vere rivoluzioni dentro e fuori dalle istituzioni non riusciranno mai a farle, rimarremo per sempre il paese delle rivolte inconcludenti, dei casi simili alla Diaz, di esagitati che da una parte o dall'altra si faranno violentemente beffe di quelle istituzioni che persino una maestra in piazza non riesce a rispettare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, perchè ho sempre considerato che al di là delle proprie opinioni conti il rispetto delle istituzioni, di cui le forze dell' ordine fanno parte.
> Quella maestra deve essere cacciata perchè se insegnante ha un ruolo pubblico e come tale trasmette come educatrice una immagine deleteria.
> Questo disgraziato paese va a rotoli non perchè monta il fascismo o l'antifascismo ma perchè ogni sorta di deficente si sente autorizzato ad incolpare persone che fanno il loro lavoro (comandate) di un sostegno politico inesistente ad altri.
> 
> E' per questo che l'Italia non sarà mai un paese veramente democratico e gli italiani le vere rivoluzioni dentro e fuori dalle istituzioni non riusciranno mai a farle, rimarremo per sempre il paese delle rivolte inconcludenti, dei casi simili alla Diaz, di esagitati che da una parte o dall'altra si faranno violentemente beffe di quelle istituzioni che persino una maestra in piazza non riesce a rispettare.


https://www.amazon.it/banalità-del-...20063828&sr=8-1&keywords=la+banalità+del+male


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma davvero? Giudichi un insegnante da questo episodio? Non ti disturba di come venga gestita l'Italia ma ti interessa che questa donna non sia insegnante di tuo figlio? C'è da davvero una distorsione di proporzioni in questo caso mediatico. Veramente hanno trovato il mostro da sbattere in prima pagina sotto elezioni. A me preoccupa molto di più che mio figlio non incappi mai in un esaltato con il porto d'armi, siamo stati condannati per torture sui fatti della Diaz e nessuna testa è caduta tra i dirigenti della polizia, nessuna indignazione si è levata da chi ora si scandalizza per uno sfogo di una maestra nel suo tempo libero.


Immagina se questa scellerata avesse una promozione, diventasse preside ad esempio, come accaduto per i responsabili della Diaz.


----------



## ologramma (3 Marzo 2018)

gli estremisti di ambo le parti che protestano violentemente  sia con fatti che con parole io li definirei fascisti , quindi si deve prendere posizione per allontanare ed isolare certe persone , ma come si sa i centri sociali sono stati sempre tenuti in considerazione mentre gli altri sono stati sempre condannati , ne ho un esempio nel mio comune occupano , sporcano e non pagano , provate a cacciarli e vedete cosa succede , non ricordo bene se quando avvenne a Milano una cosa del genere cosa successe, è la stessa cosa che avvenne a Roma nel liberare uno stabile dagli occupati e ce ne sono tanti come le case popolari .
Le cose sono eclatanti ma come la serva che nascondeva la polvere sotto il tappeto anche qui si cerca di soprassedere tanto poi la gente non lo ricorda e passa nel dimenticatoi.
Siamo ipocriti


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Immagina se questa scellerata avesse una promozione, diventasse preside ad esempio, come accaduto per i responsabili della Diaz.


Ho fatto anche qui delle riflessioni sul codice paterno e il codice materno.
Sono così definiti perché corrispondente a ruoli tradizionali, ma possono essere interpretati da uomini, donne e istituzioni.
La scuola, nonostante il genere grammaticale femminile, interpreta il codice paterno. Infatti dalla scuola ci si aspetta sapienza, ordine, regole, giusta severità e specchiata onestà.
Credo che sia esperienza di tutti che però questo viene richiesto per l’istituzione, ma non per gli alunni se sono i propri figli. Per cui se un alunno si comporta male ci si aspetta severità dalla istituzione, sempre che non si tratti del proprio figlio per il quale si chiede accudimento, accoglienza, comprensione e magari anche affetto, ovvero il codice materno.
Nella pratica però la scuola è al centro di critiche perché cerca di essere genitoriale e ottemperare a entrambi i ruoli.
In uno scontro tra persone che simbolicamente rappresentano entrambe il codice paterno (le forze dell’ordine senza dubbio) vi è una spontanea richiesta di ordine e la maestra appare come una traditrice dell’ordine.
Vedere delle persone forse potrebbe dare una diversa prospettiva.
È quello che aveva fatto Pasolini con il famoso commento ai fatti di Valle Giulia. 
Peccato che poi venga usato per sostenere il codice paterno.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

*Ma...*

.. uscendo un attimo dal caso di specie, e pure dal focus che avevo individuato inizialmente..

Ma.. se io vado a un corteo che cercherà di sfondare un percorso assegnato (ingiustamente) per andare a contatto con un gruppo antagonista (merde) ...

La polizia.. che mi aspetto che faccia, nel mio cervello???

Mi faranno passare..? 
Mi diranno: "prego.. andate andate.. che son merde quelli là, eh?? Uuuhhh.. ci mancherebbe pure che non vi si fa passare.. andate.. andate.."

Ma che c'avete nel cervello???

Ma queste son cose che a 12 anni si devono sapere

I lacrimogeni, gli idranti, le manganellate sono esattamente quanto io so di andare incontro.. so di rischiare.. 

Lo scontro fisico è previsto. Fa esattamente parte del gioco nel quale mi sto infilando.

Anzi.. nel gioco che STO INNESCANDO io..

E se le prendo che faccio?

Dico: "cattivoni zozzoni, non ci avete fatto passare, pure i bagno mi avete fatto??"

Ma si deve andare a scuola ma davero

Ma dietro i banchi delle elementari, questi sono concetti BASE per chi si infila in un contesto che PREVEDE lo scontro fisico


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. uscendo un attimo dal caso di specie, e pure dal focus che avevo individuato inizialmente..
> 
> Ma.. se io vado a un corteo che cercherà di sfondare un percorso assegnato (ingiustamente) per andare a contatto con un gruppo antagonista (merde) ...
> 
> ...


E anche un po’ di insulti sono prevedibili.
Invece “ha cominciato prima lui” è un giochino da asilo. Quello che conta è il confronto delle idee. 
Le manifestazioni sono inutili?
Magari no se ci si prendono manganellate per far parlare di qualcosa.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E anche un po’ di insulti sono prevedibili.
> Invece “ha cominciato prima lui” è un giochino da asilo. Quello che conta è il confronto delle idee.
> Le manifestazioni sono inutili?
> Magari no se ci si prendono manganellate per far parlare di qualcosa.


Io non ho detto che la manifestazione sia inutile..

È inutile lamentarsi Delle ciaffate prese, quando si è innescato un meccanismo che le prevede

Da scuola, ripeto. Ma dietro il banco, non dietro la cattedra

O Bruni.. ma quando io mi sono infilato in contesti così, sapevo benissimo cosa rischiavo.. 

E mi son guardato con chi ero in compagnia, dicendomi: ragazzi.. si rischia, lo sapete vero??
Che frignaccolate dopo non ne voglio sentire
Si danno, si prendono, si sfonda, si scappa.. non si sa come va a finire.

Il gioco è quello, chi non se la sente sta a casa col ciuccio in bocca a guardare la de filippi


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. uscendo un attimo dal caso di specie, e pure dal focus che avevo individuato inizialmente..
> 
> Ma.. se io vado a un corteo che cercherà di sfondare un percorso assegnato (ingiustamente) per andare a contatto con un gruppo antagonista (merde) ...
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che la manifestazione sia inutile..
> 
> È inutile lamentarsi Delle ciaffate prese, quando si è innescato un meccanismo che le prevede
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto


È come quello che fa i servizi a Striscia che va a cercare gli spacciatori nei quartieri Delle città

Lo sanno benissimo che mica questi quando vengono scoperti, si scusano e si fanno portare in questura con la robba

Arrivano sassate nel groppone, proiettili.

Non per nulla ci vanno con l'auto blindata e son pronti a darsela a gambe.

Sanno già perfettamente il tipo di gioco che innescano

E che ci si giocano la pelle

È buona parte  della gente che guarda la TV che cade dalle nuvole, come stesse accadendo chissà cosa...

Ma è tutto perfettamente chiaro e prevedibile

E rischiare di lasciarci le penne è previsto e molto ben calcolato


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2018)

Più banalmente se tradisco accetto il rischio di essere scoperto e di pagarne le conseguenze.
Non ci si deve stupire pertanto quando ci sono.
I partigiani e chi li aiutava sapevano tutti di rischiare la vita, eppure non si tiravano indietro.
Riguardare 'Roma città aperta'  oltre a 'Quinto potere' può essere utile.
Non esistono battaglie senza morti e feriti.
Se vuoi combattere un sistema non puoi pensare di essergli alleato o di dipendere da esso. Non puoi essere contro la polizia e allo stesso tempo essere come lei dipendente pubblico.
La coerenza?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> . Non puoi essere contro la polizia e allo stesso tempo essere come lei dipendente pubblico.
> La coerenza?


Non penso personalmente sia un discorso di dipendente pubblico, ma di ruolo.

Se era una maestra di una scuola privata era uguale

Se era capo ufficio anagrafe del comune era diverso, non hai un ruolo educativo

Molti di noi non hanno nella loro professione un ruolo educativo che è appiccicato alla professione stessa.

Io non ce l'ho, ad esempio

Questo al netto dei reati, Delle denuncie, etc... E Delle figure di merda, ovviamente

Ma ci sono ruoli che hanno una funzione anche educativa e di indirizzo, ed il suo lo è

Lo ha scelto lei, mica io


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non penso personalmente sia un discorso di dipendente pubblico, ma di ruolo.
> 
> Se era una maestra di una scuola privata era uguale
> 
> ...


Mi sembra così evidente che non si dovrebbe nemmeno spiegare
E lo dice una che dalla politica è lontana mille miglia. Tanto per chiarire che non é la sua idea politica che mi ha infastidito ma l comportamento che nulla c’entra secondo me con le idee politiche.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sembra così evidente che non si dovrebbe nemmeno spiegare
> E lo dice una che dalla politica è lontana mille miglia. Tanto per chiarire che non é la sua idea politica che mi ha infastidito ma l comportamento che nulla c’entra secondo me con le idee politiche.


Temo invece non lo sia..

Perché c'è chi ritiene che se al posto di una maestra ci fosse stato un maestro di tennis un po' belloccio, che tra una smorzata e una volée alta di rovescio fa un po' il biscaro con qualche allieva attempata, sarebbe stata esattamente la stessa cosa...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2018)

guardate che anche quando dite del vigile chw vi ha  fatto la multa : " che peste ti colga" fate come la tizia


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://www.amazon.it/banalità-del-...20063828&sr=8-1&keywords=la+banalità+del+male


 Cioè paragonare i carabinieri a Eichmann, ma sei seria?
 Lo sai vero che i carabinieri sono tenuti a rifiutarsi di ubbidire agli ordini palesemente contrari ai dettami costituzionali e lo giurano?  Lo sai che quella manifestazione era autorizzata? 

Qual’ è la forma di ordine pubblico che vi va bene? L’autogestione dei centri sociali? I cartelli con su scritto abbasso alla violenza rotti in testa ai poliziotti del cordone di sicurezza? Il fascismo, il nazismo, i totalitarismi non si combattono con le contrapposizioni ridicole e gli scontri in piazza, si contrastano con la fiducia nella democrazia come bene diffuso da curare e sostenere, la famosa libertà nella partecipazione di cui parlava Gaber.

 La democrazia, non si difende dalle ideologie pelose dando addosso alla polizia, quello è uno sfogo verso l’obbiettivo sbagliato,  un obbiettivo di comodo, tanto per sentirsi degli eroi, tanto per poter pensare di aver inciso qualcosa nella storia. Con la violenza verbale o fisica non si incide nulla di buono, di rilevante, di positivo, la democrazia  si difende con il rispetto innanzitutto per le istituzioni democratiche e quello che rappresentano, sempre.

 Affermare che la signora era da comprendere perché arrabbiata è la stessa identica cosa di giustificare quelli che si resero responsabili delle violenze alla diaz perché secondo loro i poliziotti erano ridotti sull’ orlo di una crisi di nervi. Volete dei responsabili? Cercateli in politica non nei ragazzi col casco e lo scudo che fanno da parafulmine alle  frustrazioni politiche. (Detto per inciso, cercatele anche per le promozioni del dopo Diaz senza confondere le cose e le persone, per piacere). 

Volete parlare di persone e non di istituzioni? Volete parlare di Pasolini e di villa Giulia? Volete parlare di codici educativi? Bene, oltre che nella disagiata esaltata in piazza cominciate per davvero a mettervi nei panni di chi sta dall’ altra parte della barricata, che magari la pensa come voi e si sente insultare in modo infamante. Mettetevi nelle scarpe dei figli di genitori delle forze dell ‘ordine, che sentono augurare la morte ai loro genitori che lavorano e rischiano per uno stipendio da fame, mettetevi magari nei panni di quelli che sono orfani perché un loro genitore è morto per difendere il vostro ritorno alla sera tra visi amici, nelle vostre tiepide case. (Tanto per citare qualcuno che il nazismo lo ha visto davvero da vicino).


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> guardate che anche quando dite del vigile chw vi ha  fatto la multa : " che peste ti colga" fate come la tizia


No, sole mio .. 

Se vado a 70 e il limite è 50 mi becco la multa e sto zitto

E purtroppo ti assicuro che è così (perché purtroppo di multe ne ho prese, e di limiti talvolta ne ho infranti, e non solo in auto  )

La morte non si augura, ne annessi o connessi, tipo bruciare viva, specialmente dopo aver scientemente infranto una regola chiara.

Gli "sconti riservati agli interdetti" alla mia bottega non li faccio a nessuno 

Nemmeno a chi ha l'animo troppo fragile per sopportare una bella doccia fresca :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello spogliarsi di un ruolo, per vestirne un altro con serenità" e eguale credibilità, senza perdere la credibilità nel ruolo precedente.
> 
> In coppia, come nella vita...
> 
> ...


Partendo dal presupposto che questa non è in grado di fare una lettura delle sue azioni e delle possibili conseguenze. 
E che non si rende conto che essendo una insegnante non parla mai solo per se stessa ma coinvolge anche tutti/e quelli che come lei ricoprono quel ruolo. La famosa corresponsabilità.

Partendo poi dal presupposto che pure lei succhia dalla stessa tetta da cui succhiano quelli a cui ha augurato di morire, e che tutti insieme rappresentano lo stato e lavorano per lo stato. 

A tutto questo unendo il fatto che serve davvero essere annebbiata, o squilibrata, per mettersi in una situazione come quella in cui si è messa, al netto di qualunque cosa possa avere in mente. (e a me fa tanto venire in mente lo stesso meccanismo dei martiri che si lanciano con l'aereo contro dei palazzi). 
E il fatto che non ha minimamente considerato che piantarsi da sola davanti alle telecamere, in questo periodo, storico, non soltanto elettorale, avrebbe significato perdere ogni tipo di controllo sulle proprie parole e sulle proprie azioni che, come sta avvenendo sono utilizzate per i comodi di campagne elettorali e schieramenti che tutto rappresentano fuorchè il benessere di stato. 
E più che altro anche esattamente quelli che lei vorrebbe colpire. 

Dal mio punto di vista non è intellettualmente adeguata a ricoprire una professione che si occupa di formazione. E di futuro. 

Ma mica perchè ha urlato "morite". 
C'è chi lo pensa in silenzio, e c'è anche chi lo fa. In ruoli che non dovrebbero contenere pensieri di morte per l'apparato statale. E men che meno pensieri e agiti violenti. 

Ma. 

Parlando di ruoli. E parlando di scuola.

Mi stupisco come tutti questi bei discorsi che leggo ovunque, non li leggo paro paro invece riguardo ai genitori, che sempre più spesso aggrediscono, verbalmente e fisicamente gli insegnanti. 

E me ne stupisco per un duplice motivo. 
Perchè anche il genitore è un ruolo rappresentativo dello stato (e riconosciuto pure fiscalmente e giuridicamente). 
E perchè anche da quel ruolo vengono attuate aggressioni, verbali e anche fisiche, verso l'istituzione, al pari di questa situazione. Anzi, per amor di verità in questo caso si tratta di aggressione verbale. La fisica manco la si è sfiorata.  

Ma, non si parla del ruolo di genitore e nemmeno di punizione esemplare, di fronte ad una stessa situazione di aggressione a rappresentanti dello stato. 


Seguendo i ragionamenti riguardo la signora, i genitori che recentemente hanno aggredito dovrebbero essere messi in discussione come genitori. E ci si dovrebbe domandare che futuro stanno producendo anche per lo stato di cui godono i frutti. 

Ma questo ragionamento non mi pare si faccia. 
Semplicemente si ragiona, in questo caso, come di un accadimento avvenuto fra cittadini. 
Senza che lo stato e la rappresentatività si minimamente considerata. 
Se non in alcune riflessioni specifiche ma interne al mondo scolastico. 

Io lo capisco che dal punto di vista mediatico sia meglio sparare sull'insegnante cogliona. 
E sull'adulto (non il genitore) che perde la brocca più o meno a ragione per difendere "suo fiiiglio!!!". 

E che non faccia comodo una riflessione di ruoli anche riguardo a quello genitoriale. 


E mi è venuta in mente questa riflessione per tutti gli interventi riguardanti "mio figgglio!!". 

Che comprendo. I genitori vogliono la priorità riguardo i contenuti educativi impartiti. 
Questa sarebbe la motivazione di fondo al patto di collaborazione (ormai solo formale e di facciata) fra scuola e famiglia. 

Ma. C'è il rovescio della medaglia. 
Se come genitore ti permetti di aggredire, anche soltanto verbalmente un rappresentante dello stato, la riflessione allora dovrebbe seguire la direzione per cui come società io inizio a chiedermi se tu nel portare il tuo ruolo di genitore sei in grado di crescere il futuro dello stato che ti tutela. 

E non ti metto in discussione come adulto che aggredisce un altro adulto. 
Ma ti discuto come genitore che non svolge adeguatamente il suo ruolo di crescita di cittadini responsabili e consapevoli di essere parte di uno stato e per questo motivo rispetti i suoi rappresentanti. Sia che abbiano una divisa sia che on la abbiano. 
E ti valuto anche a riguardo. 

Tutto questo per dire che trovo veramente sbilanciato e manipolato tutto il casino che sta emergendo da questa storia. 

No mi lego ai discorsi sulla diaz, per il semplice motivo che la questione non riguarda la contrapposizione fra forze dell'ordine e gli altri. 

Ma secondo me dovrebbe riguardare i ruoli che ognuno di noi ricopre. 

Detto questo, io solleverei dal loro ruolo un sacco di genitori. 
E li sanzionerei disciplinarmente. Quando non svolgono adeguatamente il loro ruolo (ribadisco, riconosciuto fiscalmente e giuridicamente dallo stato). 

Che sì, capisco i genitori che pensano al lasciare l'educazione per qualche ora in mano a gente non adeguata. 
Ma come cittadina io vedo anche come l'educazione dei figli sia lasciata in mano a cittadini inadeguati e per ben più che le ore che passano a scuola. 

Tenendo poi conto del fatto che visto il clima famiglia scuola, la scuola, dal punto di vista educativo e formativo può ben poco quando la famiglia non è corresponsabile del patto sociale. 

Vedo veramente lo squilibrio e la contraddizione nel considerare questa qui una rappresentante di una istituzione e cercarne la punizione esemplare (giustamente, ma non perchè ha urlato morite) e la considerazione che la scuola e gli insegnanti hanno socialmente. 

Talmente alta che ci sono genitori che insegnano ai loro figli che si può urlare e aggredire verbalmente un* professionista, che ci si può permettere di discutere metodologie di cui non si sa nulla, che si può non accettare una sanzione o un rimprovero e che si può non ascoltare e non ubbidire alle indicazioni e che si può decidere di malmenare e passare all'agito aggressivo. 

Senza che questo alzi la minima idea di punizione esemplare verso cittadini che ricoprono un ruolo altrettanto educativo nei confronti delle giovani generazioni. Ben più pregnante di quello della scuola, fra l'altro. 

E mi fa ridere. Amaro.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che questa non è in grado di fare una lettura delle sue azioni e delle possibili conseguenze.
> E che non si rende conto che essendo una insegnante non parla mai solo per se stessa ma coinvolge anche tutti/e quelli che come lei ricoprono quel ruolo. La famosa corresponsabilità.
> 
> Partendo poi dal presupposto che pure lei succhia dalla stessa tetta da cui succhiano quelli a cui ha augurato di morire, e che tutti insieme rappresentano lo stato e lavorano per lo stato.
> ...


Almeno in questo sono coerente 
Penso la stessa cosa dei genitori ed é motivo di contrasto con i miei figli che patiscono che io a contrario di altri  genitori non mi schiero mai contro i professori
E mio figlio un paio di grosse ingiustizie le ha subite. Lui non sa che sono stata dal preside e non sa che ho scritto mail al professore in questione
Davanti a lui l’immagine del professore che so essere in torto resta quella dell’educatore che deve essere rispettato .


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Almeno in questo sono coerente
> Penso la stessa cosa dei genitori ed é motivo di contrasto con i miei figli che patiscono che io a contrario di altri genitori non mi schiero mai contro i professori
> E mio figlio un paio di grosse ingiustizie le ha subite. Lui non sa che sono stata dal preside e non sa che ho scritto mail al professore in questione
> Davanti a lui l’immagine del professore che so essere in torto resta quella dell’educatore che deve essere rispettato .


Non dubito sulla coerenza. Di nessuno. 
Men che meno di te. 

Ma non penso che sia un discorso di coerenza e nemmeno un discorso personale (per quanto tocchi il personale di ognuno di noi)

Uso il tuo post per alcune altre riflessioni. 

Il professore non è un educatore. Quella è SOLO UNA delle funzioni del suo ruolo di insegnante. 

Il professore è prima di tutto un rappresentante di una istituzione dello stato. 

Ed è questo il motivo per cui si inveisce contro la tipa, no? 

Oh, bella, tu rappresenti lo stato, e ti permetti di dare contro lo stato? 

Quindi vedo molto restrittivo considerare il corpo insegnante, educatori. 
E non perchè la pedagogia non sia nobile. 
Ma perchè non è il compito primario di un insegnante. 
E' una delle metodologie di riferimento. Non un compito. 

Il compito di un insegnante è formare. Attraverso la la didattica innanzitutto e utilizzando le conoscenze pedagogiche per svolgere il lavoro didattico nel miglior modo possibile. 
L'obiettivo non è educare. Ma formare cittadini autonomi e preparati, anche alla gestione delle ingiustizie. E questo è fra l'altro uno dei fulcri che ci dovrebbero essere fra scuola e famiglia. 

Che tradotto è prendere un essere *già* educato e accompagnarlo ad acquisire le competenze che gli serviranno per essere un cittadino attivamente corresponsabile nell'evoluzione dello stato stesso. 
Non a caso i programmi e le linee guida sono stabilite dal ministero. 
Seppur nella libertà dell'art. 33 della Costituzione. 

Delegare i compiti educativi che spettano alla famiglia (altra istituzione dello stato) alla scuola e non assumersi il ruolo di rappresentante di stato (il genitore) porta ai casini che si leggono. 

C'è questa strana idea, il codice materno di cui parlava @_Brunetta_, per cui la scuola è una sorta di seconda mamma. 

La scuola è invece istituzione di stato. Codice paterno. 
E ha il compito di formare cittadini. Anche attraverso le regole. E la disciplina. Per ottenere l'obiettivo dell'autoregolazione degli individui in una prospettiva ampia come quella di una società (e qui i compiti di socializzazione e la motivazione per cui si sta in classe e non con un mentore privato). 

Quindi ripeto la domanda, di fronte a genitori che svolgono il loro ruolo in modo inadeguato, come ci si comporta? 

Anche loro vengono sollevati dal loro ruolo? 

Perchè questo fulcro, in tutta la discussione non è nemmeno sfiorato. 

E si parte in quarta con la storia di "mio figgglio!". 

Che è una delle cose che compartecipa a creare quei piccoletti che manco sanno stare seduti nel banco perchè, poverini, fanno fatica!!!! Sono piccoli. 

Ma vedi se invece in caserma i genitori vanno a difenderli perchè l'addestramento è duro. E fanno fatica. 
(e secondo ci sono pure questi casi). Come quelli dei genitori che con figli 20/30enni chiamano il datore di lavoro del figlio per fare rimostranze. Storie vere eh. 
O se si va dal medico a discutere di terapie ponendosi alla pari in termini di competenze e conoscenza. 

Questi qui, che razza di ruolo ricoprono nell'interesse dello stato? 

Ribadisco, a me va benissimo la punizione esemplare per una rappresentante che ha dimostrato di non avere le doti intellettuali e di riflessione tali da poter compartecipare alla FORMAZIONE di cittadini. 
Ma sollevo l'altro problema: che ce ne facciamo di quei genitori che si dimostrano altrettanto incapaci nell'insegnare ai figli il fatto di essere cittadini? 
E di danni ne fanno di ben più profondi di quelli che può fare la scuola. 

Come mai non si discute di questo? 

E' una riflessione generale la mia eh.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che questa non è in grado di fare una lettura delle sue azioni e delle possibili conseguenze.
> E che non si rende conto che essendo una insegnante non parla mai solo per se stessa ma coinvolge anche tutti/e quelli che come lei ricoprono quel ruolo. La famosa corresponsabilità.
> 
> Partendo poi dal presupposto che pure lei succhia dalla stessa tetta da cui succhiano quelli a cui ha augurato di morire, e che tutti insieme rappresentano lo stato e lavorano per lo stato.
> ...


Io condivido non al 100 ma al 1000% quanto sottolinei

Però secondo me è una sfera di riflessione diversa

Perché io genitore ho in carico quel ruolo per il mio figlio

Non per il figlio di Nocciola o la figlia di Danny

E ti dico.. situazioni come quelle che descrivi ce ne sono state.. anche in classe del mio, da parte di altri genitori

E al nostro noi abbiamo spiegato, e parlato, e preso distanza.


Ma il mio ruolo di genitore, per bene o male lo possa svolgere, io ce l'ho col mio, e ognuno col suo.

Un maestro quel ruolo lo assume direttamente con un pezzettino di società costituita da figli altrui

E il panorama cambia totalmente, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che la manifestazione sia inutile..
> 
> È inutile lamentarsi Delle ciaffate prese, quando si è innescato un meccanismo che le prevede
> 
> ...


Il gioco comprende anche lo scontro, vero.
Allora perché ci si stupisce?
L’importante è rispettare le regole.
Funziona così anche in guerra che...altro che scontro di piazza. 
Ma quali sono le regole?
Non le stabilisce mica chi resta a guardare la De Filippi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Più banalmente se tradisco accetto il rischio di essere scoperto e di pagarne le conseguenze.
> Non ci si deve stupire pertanto quando ci sono.
> I partigiani e chi li aiutava sapevano tutti di rischiare la vita, eppure non si tiravano indietro.
> Riguardare 'Roma città aperta'  oltre a 'Quinto potere' può essere utile.
> ...


Esagerato!
È una manifestazione, non è la Rivoluzione!


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io condivido non al 100 ma al 1000% quanto sottolinei
> 
> Però secondo me è una sfera di riflessione diversa
> 
> ...


Certo. 

Come genitore ti occupi di tuo figlio. MA. Tuo figlio non è semplicemente tuo figlio. 
Tuo figlio sarà un cittadino. 

Quindi tu genitori ti occupi dello stato attraverso la crescita di tuo figlio. 

E se cresci un coglione, lo pago pure io che magari me lo ritrovo come infermiere da anziana. 

Come insegnante, in modo diverso, ti occupi di formare individui e non figli. 
Che sembra cattivo, ma questo è un punto fondamentale. 

Ma ripeto la domanda. 
Se come genitore ti riveli inadatto e irrispettoso verso un rappresentante di stato, aggredendo verbalmente, e anche fisicamente, come vieni punito riguardo il tuo ruolo (una delle cui funzioni è insegnare fermamente il rispetto di stato, anche per poterlo contestare eh)? 

Che è vero che il danno allo stato lo fai solo passando attraverso un cittadino (ma non è così, comunque perchè compartecipi ad un clima sociale coi tuoi comportamenti e coi comportamenti che insegni a tuo figlio), ma il danno c'è. 

E si rivela in agiti verbali o fisici verso un rappresentante di stato. L'insegnante. 

Come vengono sanzionati i portatori di ruolo genitoriale quando si rivelano inadeguati? 

Anche tenendo conto del fatto che la cosa a mio parere deve essere vista anche dall'altra parte. 
Ossia se un genitore, due, tre etc etc aggrediscono verbalmente e fisicamente, senza nessuna conseguenza se non il buffetto, che clima stai compartecipando a creare in termini sociali? 

Che idea di scuola e corpo insegnante stai sostenendo da un ruolo che è rappresentativo e ribadisco riconosciuto anche fiscalmente e giuridicamente dallo stato  a cui manchi di rispetto aggredendo un suo rappresentante?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quali sono le regole?


Si formano sul campo di battaglia.. e a volte si deformano

E se loro conseguenze te le puoi portare dietro anche per 40 anni

È giusto saperlo.. senza cadere dal però

Siamo adulti


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè paragonare i carabinieri a Eichmann, ma sei seria?
> Lo sai vero che i carabinieri sono tenuti a rifiutarsi di ubbidire agli ordini palesemente contrari ai dettami costituzionali e lo giurano?  Lo sai che quella manifestazione era autorizzata?
> 
> Qual’ è la forma di ordine pubblico che vi va bene? L’autogestione dei centri sociali? I cartelli con su scritto abbasso alla violenza rotti in testa ai poliziotti del cordone di sicurezza? Il fascismo, il nazismo, i totalitarismi non si combattono con le contrapposizioni ridicole e gli scontri in piazza, si contrastano con la fiducia nella democrazia come bene diffuso da curare e sostenere, la famosa libertà nella partecipazione di cui parlava Gaber.
> ...


Hai mescolato un po’ di cose.
Ho postato la Arendt per porre la questione della obbedienza, perché è proprio una questione centrale.
Manganellare o usare gli idranti non è come entrare nel meccanismo industriale  della soluzione finale, ma a parte che in quel meccanismo vi si entra gradualmente, vi entra gradualmente anche l’opinione pubblica che gradualmente prende le parti di chi interpreta l’autorità (tra l’altro per principio, magari contestando la politica che è responsabile degli ordini, come dici giustamente).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Come genitore ti occupi di tuo figlio. MA. Tuo figlio non è semplicemente tuo figlio.
> Tuo figlio sarà un cittadino.
> ...


Ma per sé si vuole solo il codice materno.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma ripeto la domanda.
> Se come genitore ti riveli inadatto e irrispettoso verso un *rappresentante di stato*, aggredendo verbalmente, e anche fisicamente, *come vieni punito* riguardo il tuo ruolo (una delle cui funzioni è insegnare fermamente il rispetto di stato, anche per poterlo contestare eh)?


il 3d che ho aperto in realtà non era incentrato su questi aspetti..

io non ho scritto che la maestra deve essere licenziata o promossa.. non ho invitato a esprimere un grado di sanzione, l'ho scritto due o tre volte, ma... quando il treno parte, parte.. .. 

ho scritto che per me tale comportamento è incompatibile col ruolo che ha.. che significa che se mio figlio fosse in classe sua io ce lo leverei.

senza chiedere licenziamenti o altro, quello lo faranno gli organi preposti, eventualmente

non mi farei promotore di un corteo per mandarla via, con tanto di cariche alla polizia,  tanto per intenderci.. 

il "come verrà punita" così come il "come viene punito" il genitore che fa male il suo ruolo di genitore, è al di fuori del mio campo di interesse di questo 3d.. 

questo non mi impedisce di risponderti che no.. non c'è punizione per quel genitore che "educa" a quel tipo di comportamento il proprio figlio

così come , a rovescio, posso serenamente affermare che difficilmente c'è premio per chi lo educa al rispetto... 

premi e punizioni li ho tenuti fuori apposta.. 

anche se indubbiamente il tema ha portato di tutto, dalla politica a quello con la bandierina della repubblica di Salò sul monticello, alla scuola Diaz, etc etc....

bisogna chiamare l'impresa di pulizie.. :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il 3d che ho aperto in realtà non era incentrato su questi aspetti..
> 
> io non ho scritto che la maestra deve essere licenziata o promossa.. non ho invitato a esprimere un grado di sanzione, l'ho scritto due o tre volte, ma... quando il treno parte, parte.. ..
> 
> ...


Il thread ha portato di tutto perché ognuno ha la propria idea di paterno e materno.
Perché c’è chi ha l’idea che il padre non si discute e deve mantenere l’ordine, non importa quale ordine e con quali mezzi.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il thread ha portato di tutto perché ognuno ha la propria idea di paterno e materno.
> Perché c’è chi ha l’idea che il padre non si discute e deve mantenere l’ordine, non importa quale ordine e con quali mezzi.


non ci incastra una sega con il tema che ho proposto, ma difendo la libertà di parlarne

è un esempio estratto da un episodio di comune conoscenza mediatica

anche il buttafuori (mi ripeto) che viene in discoteca con il mazzolino di fiori e le caramelle al miele, pensando di calmare così eventuali bollenti spiriti, PER ME non può fare il buttafuori, ed è fuori ruolo con quegli atteggiamenti

non chiederò al direttore della discoteca il suo licenziamento in tronco

semplicemente eviterò di andare in quella discoteca, e ove ci andassi starei bene attento a dove metto piedi e gomiti


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non ci incastra una sega con il tema che ho proposto, ma difendo la libertà di parlarne
> 
> è un esempio estratto da un episodio di comune conoscenza mediatica
> 
> ...


Guarda che invece stai ribadendo il tuo bisogno di codice paterno. Comprensibile.


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il 3d che ho aperto in realtà non era incentrato su questi aspetti..
> 
> io non ho scritto che la maestra deve essere licenziata o promossa.. non ho invitato a esprimere un grado di sanzione, l'ho scritto due o tre volte, ma... quando il treno parte, parte.. ..
> 
> ...


E' esattamente ai ruoli che mi riferisco pure io. 

Se da una insegnante che ricopre il suo ruolo in modo inadeguato a quello stesso ruolo porti via tuo figlio segnalando anche alla istituzione il tuo pensiero manifestandolo. 
Ad un genitore che pure lui ricopre un ruolo fondamentale per lo stato che aggredisce, tanto questa signora, un rappresentate di stato, cosa si manifesta? 

Sempre di ruoli si parla. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

Sono d'accordo che i ruoli ce li si porti addosso. 

Quindi trovo interessante discutere dei vari ruoli che ruotano attorno alla scuola. 
Nelle diverse declinazioni. 

Le varie questioni secondo me emergono perchè lo stato stesso non fa chiarezza. 

Le varie levate di scudi a riguardo anche dalla parte politica, sono ridicole e strumentali. 
Populiste. E manipolatorie. 
Non parlo dei media. 

Se devo essere sincera mi fanno incazzare più loro, che questa tipa qui. 
Non solo per la rappresentatività ma anche e soprattutto per il POTERE che hanno in mano nello svolgimento del loro ruolo. 
che direi è ben più di quello che ha in mano la signora. 

La meccanica è che siamo nei casini, e si urla "dagli alla strega(o allo stregone)" per calmare gli animi individuando un nemico da combattere. 

MA un pensiero che vada nella direzione di una rete sociale, di stato e rappresentativa dello stato non ne trovo. 

E mi fa sorridere amaro, comunque, visto il clima che circonda la scuola negli ultimi decenni, come si sia pronti a alzare lo scudo verso il rappresentante (che piscia fuori dal vaso sia chiaro) di quell'istituzione, ma la stessa levata non avvenga in presenza di altre pisciate fuori dal vaso e ben più gravi in termini concreti e di violenza. 

Mi spiego?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che invece stai ribadendo il tuo bisogno di codice paterno. Comprensibile.


sto solo ribadendo che se stasera esce la notizia che alla discoteca X ci son stati 50 feriti in una rissa, e i 5 buttafuori che c'erano, che hanno il RUOLO di stroncare, reprimere e soffocare ogni sorta di principio di rissa, giravano per la discoteca con i mazzolini di fiori e le caramelle al miele, avrei esattamente aperto lo stesso 3d


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma per sé si vuole solo il codice materno.


Per i propri figli. 

Peccato che la scuola, per quanto popolata di madri, non abbia la funzione di codice materno. 

E che questo non sia chiaro e non voglia essere chiarito. 

E io ribadisco che vedere un codice materno in una istituzione che ha la funzione di occuparsi della crescita di futuri cittadini è indice di incapacità nello svolgimento del proprio ruolo genitoriale. 
E mi chiedo, di fronte a questi cittadini portatori di ruolo istituzionale (genitori e famiglia) come ci si pone quando pisciano fuori dal vaso aggredendo verbalmente e pure fisicamente un rappresentante di stato nello svolgimento della sua funzione? 

Fra l'altro le aggressioni avvengono esattamente quando l'istituzione scolastica si pone secondo codice paterno (come i militari) anzichè assecondare la richiesta di codice materno. 

Ossia, meccanicamente, la stessa identica situazione della signora in questione.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se da una insegnante che ricopre il suo ruolo in modo inadeguato a quello stesso ruolo porti via tuo figlio segnalando anche alla istituzione il tuo pensiero manifestandolo.
> Ad un genitore che pure lui ricopre un ruolo fondamentale per lo stato che aggredisce, tanto questa signora, un rappresentate di stato, cosa si manifesta?
> 
> 
> ...


certo che ti spieghi.... 

e sono tematiche non interessanti e importanti, DI PIU'...

ma .. questo è un ventaglio di problemi enormi e reali, che trattare tutti assieme diventa complicato...

già a segmentare minuziosamente cercando di circoscrivere il concetto, al di fuori di simpatie politiche o ricordi giovanili, come vedi è praticamente inutile... 

bisogna aprirci 3d distinti... e spesso segmentare e frazionare e circoscrivere non salva dallo sciabordare..


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per i propri figli.
> 
> Peccato che la scuola, per quanto popolata di madri, non abbia la funzione di codice materno.
> 
> ...


E si è talmente diffusa questa cosa che perfino l’insegnante sfregiata si pente di non essere stata materna.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> certo che ti spieghi....
> 
> e sono tematiche non interessanti e importanti, DI PIU'...
> 
> ...


Veramente è cercare di circoscrivere che crea problemi logici.
Perché è ovvio che la sbraitante o il tipo fascista sono fuori. Sono fuori di testa, ma sono fuori dalla possibilità di una difesa o di confronto se non tornando al discorso generale di cosa significano per noi la scuola, le forze dell’ordine e come debbano interpretare il dettato costituzionale.


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> certo che ti spieghi....
> 
> e sono tematiche non interessanti e importanti, DI PIU'...
> 
> ...


C'è una discussione interessante aperta su come non sia possibile affrontare la complessità con la segmentazione, o meglio, solo segmentando. senza ricondurre alla complessità della situazione di partenza.  

Pensa che è una discussione pure interna alle scienze pedagogiche che si stanno rendendo conto come non sia possibile affrontare la questione umana prescindendo per esempio dalle neuroscienze o dalla fisica o dalla filosofia. 

La cosa che sto tentando di sottolineare è che questa situazione è usata e manipolata, facendo leva fondamentalmente su istinto di protezione dei genitori e sulla considerazione della scuola e del corpo insegnante. 

Sfuocando quindi la questione e passando da un livello di politica, anche sociale, ad un livello di percezioni emotive individuali.

Mi spiego? 

Quale è la spinta che sta venendo manipolata in questa situazione? 

Questo mi sto chiedendo io. 
Ed è questo il motivo per cui inserisco anche altri ruoli altrettanto inadeguati e ben più gravemente di cui non accenna, non solo in questa situazione ma in generale come discussione sociale.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è cercare di circoscrivere che crea problemi logici.
> .


ma io mica mi sono lamentato degli sciabordamenti.. che problema c'è

però ribadisco che non era mia intenzione dire che so... che i centri sociali son più bravi di casa pound , e nemmeno fare la conta tra chi vedeva questa tizia licenziata e chi promossa

posso solo riscriverlo per la 45 esima volta... :rotfl:

più che scriverlo e riscriverlo non so sinceramente che fare..


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E si è talmente diffusa questa cosa che perfino l’insegnante sfregiata si pente di non essere stata materna.


E questo è secondo me un altro segnale del fatto che l'insegnamento non sia il suo lavoro 

E' una critica che penso spesso nei confronti degli insegnanti. 
Ossia che si dimenticano di essere portatori di codice paterno, e quindi trasparenza professionale, severità, disciplina e si sperdano nel codice materno che non appartiene allo svolgimento delle loro funzioni. 

E ancora di più critico il fatto che da parte dello stato questo non venga ben dichiarato e chiarito. 

Anche nei fatti. 

Molto probabilmente anche il corpo insegnante sarebbe diversamente formato. 

Io penso siano questioni correlate. 

E che sia indice di una mancanza grave in termini di dialogo stato-società.

Non a caso questa situazione viene manipolata spingendo sulla diseducazione dei cittadini e sull'emotività spinta anzichè verso una educazione alle istituzioni e allo stato. 

Le dichiarazioni che ho letto sono vergognose. Proprio perchè partono da rappresentanti di stato che hanno il dovere di portare la discussione ad un livello ben più alto di come è stato fatto.


EDIT: rispetto all'insegnante sfregiata sono stata tranchant. 
Il senso però è che se ti permetti di aggredirmi, che tu abbia 6,8,16,20 anni, in proporzione ti faccio il culo a fette. Altro che. 
se poi sono pure un rappresentante di stato nello svolgimento delle sue funzioni aumenta ulteriormente la gravità dell'atto. Che tu sia un minore che tu sia un adulto. 
Non ci sono scusanti.
E mettersi in discussione per essere state sfregiate pensando di aver subito quell'atto per mancanza di accoglienza al poveretto/a di turno è una dinamica disfunzionale. (che mi fa venire in mente la posizione in cui si mettono le donne in caso di violenza domestica fra l'altro).  

Che la società intorno plauda (alla bontà) è altrettanto disfunzionale.
Che lo stato non intervenga duramente è vergognoso oltre che disfunzionale.
E per intervento di stato intendo anche il chiarire i ruoli e le funzioni e i limiti. 


A quel punto il ruolo perde di significato. 
E può essere tradotto come lo Si vuole. 

Compreso urlare addosso ad altri rappresentanti di stato. 

Spero di spiegarmi. 
.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è una discussione interessante aperta su come non sia possibile affrontare la complessità con la segmentazione, o meglio, solo segmentando. senza ricondurre alla complessità della situazione di partenza.
> 
> Pensa che è una discussione pure interna alle scienze pedagogiche che si stanno rendendo conto come non sia possibile affrontare la questione umana prescindendo per esempio dalle neuroscienze o dalla fisica o dalla filosofia.
> 
> ...


sicuramente!

il fatto è che quegli aspetti che segnali tu li metto nel calderone assieme al terremoto, agli immigrati, all'omino che ha avuto il furto con tortura nella sua casa, o all'imprenditore che è fallito perché il Comune non gli ha pagato un lavoro pubblico regolarmente eseguito, etc.. etc... 

e rappresentano per me un "fenomeno" che si va ad appiccicare un po' qua e là, dove torna comodo...

una cosa diversa.... ecco


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sicuramente!
> 
> il fatto è che quegli aspetti che segnali tu li metto nel calderone assieme al terremoto, agli immigrati, all'omino che ha avuto il furto con tortura nella sua casa, o all'imprenditore che è fallito perché il Comune non gli ha pagato un lavoro pubblico regolarmente eseguito, etc.. etc...
> 
> ...


Direi che non sono la stessa cosa. 

La relazione corpo docente_genitori è circolare. 

E definisce anche il contesto in cui si formano le funzioni di ruolo.

Vedi l'edit al post di Brunetta.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Direi che non sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> *La relazione corpo docente_genitori è circolare.
> *
> ...


si, è vero.. hai ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Inoltre la cultura del materno per sé e il paterno per gli altri si vede anche qui. 
Una cultura è sempre pervasiva e entra nelle case e nelle relazioni.


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> guardate che anche quando dite del vigile chw vi ha  fatto la multa : " che peste ti colga" fate come la tizia


al di là dell'inveimento, il vero problema è che la tipa era in un corteo che si proponeva di impedire a CPI di manifestare.

cioè una che applica metodi fascisti  per impedire ai "fascisti" di esprimersi


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> al di là dell'inveimento, il vero problema è che la tipa era in un corteo che si proponeva di impedire a CPI di manifestare.
> 
> cioè una che applica metodi fascisti  per impedire ai "fascisti" di esprimersi


quindi sono fascisti ?  l'accendo ?


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi sono fascisti ?  l'accendo ?


quelli del corteo dove c'era la poveretta di Torino?  sicuramente.

i veri fascisti sono loro


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi sono fascisti ?  l'accendo ?


Lo sono entrambi ma non è questo il punto.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mescolato un po’ di cose.
> Ho postato la Arendt per porre la questione della obbedienza, perché è proprio una questione centrale.
> Manganellare o usare gli idranti non è come entrare nel meccanismo industriale  della soluzione finale, ma a parte che in quel meccanismo vi si entra gradualmente, vi entra gradualmente anche l’opinione pubblica che gradualmente prende le parti di chi interpreta l’autorità (tra l’altro per principio, magari contestando la politica che è responsabile degli ordini, come dici giustamente).





Brunetta ha detto:


> Il thread ha portato di tutto perché ognuno ha la propria idea di paterno e materno.
> Perché c’è chi ha l’idea che il padre non si discute e deve mantenere l’ordine, non importa quale ordine e con quali mezzi.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è cercare di circoscrivere che crea problemi logici.
> Perché è ovvio che la sbraitante o il tipo fascista sono fuori. Sono fuori di testa, ma sono fuori dalla possibilità di una difesa o di confronto se non tornando al discorso generale di cosa significano per noi la scuola, le forze dell’ordine e *come debbano interpretare il dettato costituzionale.*


No cara Brunetta. In un paese democratico quale vuole (vorrebbe) essere  il nostro è chiaro quali sono i limiti delle forze dell' ordine, è  chiaro perchè sta scritto quali sono i mezzi ed è chiaro anche di quale  ordine sociale si tratta perchè è condiviso dalle forze politiche. Se  per te le sfumature fanno grande differenza ti invito ad andare a vivere  per qualche tempo in qualche paese del Sudamerica o in Africa, affinche  tu possa davvero capire la differenza tra le nostre forze di polizia e  le loro.

Comunque il paragone con Eichmann è fuori luogo, persino offensivo.

Quanto alla questione dell' obbedienza è una faccenda funzionale alla  macchina dell' ordine pubbblico. Se hai qualche esempio pratico di  nazione al mondo dove la disciplina tra le forze dell' ordine funzioni  in altro modo ti prego di indicarmelo.

E veniamo al tanto modus paterno o materno che si chiede a seconda di  dove ci si trova nella barricata. Io sono della vecchia scuola, nel  senso che se una insegnante viene a dirmi che mio figlio sbaglia,  verificato che sia così, uso con lui il "modo paterno" è chiaro per me  che pretendo che anche l'insegnante sia all'altezza perchè il mio modo  paterno è estensivo e non si applica a scacchiera.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL_ylroqAXA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuzcaMll53M
Ecco cosa è invece diventata la società di adesso in rapporto alla scuola. E chiedetevi perchè, invece di difendere una disagiata indifendibile.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No cara Brunetta. In un paese democratico quale vuole (vorrebbe) essere  il nostro è chiaro quali sono i limiti delle forze dell' ordine, è  chiaro perchè sta scritto quali sono i mezzi ed è chiaro anche di quale  ordine sociale si tratta perchè è condiviso dalle forze politiche. Se  per te le sfumature fanno grande differenza ti invito ad andare a vivere  per qualche tempo in qualche paese del Sudamerica o in Africa, affinche  tu possa davvero capire la differenza tra le nostre forze di polizia e  le loro.
> 
> Comunque il paragone con Eichmann è fuori luogo, persino offensivo.
> 
> ...


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur769677H9U


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No cara Brunetta. In un paese democratico quale vuole (vorrebbe) essere  il nostro è chiaro quali sono i limiti delle forze dell' ordine, è  chiaro perchè sta scritto quali sono i mezzi ed è chiaro anche di quale  ordine sociale si tratta perchè è condiviso dalle forze politiche. Se  per te le sfumature fanno grande differenza ti invito ad andare a vivere  per qualche tempo in qualche paese del Sudamerica o in Africa, affinche  tu possa davvero capire la differenza tra le nostre forze di polizia e  le loro.
> 
> Comunque il paragone con Eichmann è fuori luogo, persino offensivo.
> 
> ...


Se fosse tutto chiaro non sarebbero successe certe cose che sono successe e soprattutto non sarebbero stati promossi gli membri delle forze dell’ordine che sono stati CONDANNATI per averle fatte.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur769677H9U


Ti sei guardata quella dell' orso? 
Strano che tu non veda la differenza.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fosse tutto chiaro non sarebbero successe certe cose che sono successe e soprattutto non sarebbero stati promossi gli membri delle forze dell’ordine che sono stati CONDANNATI per averle fatte.


Per me è chiaro invece che da quando esiste la democrazia questo resta un dibattito irrisolto.
Mi è molto meno chiaro come si intendano migliorare le cose dando addosso a polizia e carabinieri e non a quelli che dispongono e comandano. (Ah già, sono tutti come Eichmann).


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quelli del corteo dove c'era la poveretta di Torino?  sicuramente.
> 
> i veri fascisti sono loro


boooommm


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> boooommm


Lo stai a cojonà?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo stai a cojonà?


che si nota ?  


comunque 

http://www.repubblica.it/speciali/p...ti_con_adesivo_sulla_porta_di_casa-190277837/

l 'aria che tira non e' bella per nulla


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che si nota ?
> 
> 
> comunque
> ...


Lo so, avevo appena letto. Certo è che dando addosso ai cc non è che si risolva....anzi.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Marzo 2018)

Va bene, mi avete convinto. 
 Avete ragione voi.
 Hanno ragione quelli che mi scrivono: “TU LA MANDERESTI TUA FIGLIA A SCUOLA DA UNA COSÌ?”.
  Tutti con le stesse, identiche, parole, tra l’altro, come se si fossero  messi d’accordo prima: “Oh, andiamo sulla bacheca Facebook di Rubbi a  dirgli che è un coglione perché non si difendono quelle che dicono le  parolacce ai poliziotti. 
 Toh, ecco la frase esatta da usare stavolta. 
 No, non quella degli immigrati che stuprano e delinquono, l’altra”.
 Comunque, dicevo: avete ragione voi.
 Non si insultano i poliziotti, MAI.
 E non gli si può neanche gridare “Dovete morire”, che è peggio di un insulto.
 Perché prendono 1.200€ al mese e ci difendono rischiando la vita.
 E non c’entravano niente, stavano solo facendo il loro lavoro.
 E poi quella era ubriaca.
 Ed è una dei Centri Sociali.
 Quindi è giusto che venga licenziata.
  Ha ragione pure Teo Salvini (in foto in versione YMCA), che ha  dichiarato: “Una principessa del genere non deve più mettere piede in  una scuola per il resto dei suoi giorni”.
 Ecco, ha ragione lui e io avevo torto.
 Una che urla “Dovete morire” ai poliziotti che difendono i neofascisti durante una manifestazione non può fare la maestra.
 È un ruolo troppo importante e delicato.
 Ora però vi faccio una domanda io, se posso, perché a questo punto sono un po’ confuso.
 Nel 1999, Matteo Salvini fu denunciato e condannato a 30 giorni di carcere per oltraggio a pubblico ufficiale. 
 In quell’occasione, lanciò delle uova contro le forze dell'ordine.
 Addosso a dei poliziotti che facevano solo il loro dovere, presidiando un comizio di Massimo D’Alema.
 Nel 1996, Bobo Maroni fu condannato a 4 mesi e 20 giorni di reclusione per resistenza e oltraggio a pubblico ufficiale.
 I poliziotti facevano solo il loro dovere: erano stati mandati a perquisire la sede della Lega di Via Bellerio, a Milano.  
 Maroni non solo li insultò, ma usò violenza contro di loro.
 Addirittura, il buon Bobo tentò di mordere il polpaccio di un agente.
  Bobo Maroni, poi, divenne Ministro dell’Interno sotto il governo  Berlusconi (2 volte), una volta Ministro del Lavoro, una volta  Vicepresidente del Consiglio e oggi fa il Presidente della regione  Lombardia. 
 Matteo Salvini, invece, divenne eurodeputato, segretario della Lega Nord, e oggi fa il candidato Premier del nostro paese.
 Aiutatemi, amici, perché a questo punto sono un po’ confuso.
  Se una oltraggia i poliziotti (che fanno solo il loro lavoro,  ricordiamolo) non può assolutamente fare la maestra precaria, e fin qui  ci siamo, ma uno che li insulta, gli lancia le uova addosso o li  aggredisce mordendoli invece può fare tranquillamente il Ministro, il  Presidente di regione, addirittura il Presidente del Consiglio? 
 Quindi: maestra precaria NO, Presidente del Consiglio SÌ? Come funziona?
 Spiegatemi.
*La verità è che, come dicevo, l’indignazione, nel nostro paese, non dipende da ciò che fai, ma da chi sei.*
  Abbiamo smarrito da tempo la nostra morale sociale, quindi *sentiamo il  bisogno di fingere di averne una indignandoci a morte, ma sempre,  rigorosamente, nei confronti dei soggetti più deboli, degli ultimi, di  quelli che non contano niente e sui quali possiamo sfogare a dovere la  nostra patetica rabbia perbenista.*
 Tutto questo teatrino è grottesco, miserabile, credetemi.

cit. Emiliano Rubbi


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo so, avevo appena letto. Certo è che dando addosso ai cc non è che si risolva....anzi.


eh ma da anni nelle manifestazioni vengono offesi i poliziotti che nel caso manganellano.
non aggiungo altro che vedo [MENTION=7161]Ioeimiei100rossetti[/MENTION] ha chiarito cosa intendo


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che reato avrebbe commesso, di preciso?    come apologia di fascismo non sta in piedi.



Vabbè, che vuoi che sia un insegnante che festeggia una strage nazista di italiani?


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Va bene, mi avete convinto.
> Avete ragione voi.
> Hanno ragione quelli che mi scrivono: “TU LA MANDERESTI TUA FIGLIA A SCUOLA DA UNA COSÌ?”.
> Tutti con le stesse, identiche, parole, tra l’altro, come se si fossero  messi d’accordo prima: “Oh, andiamo sulla bacheca Facebook di Rubbi a  dirgli che è un coglione perché non si difendono quelle che dicono le  parolacce ai poliziotti.
> ...


Secondo me Mr. Emiliano Rubbi non ha capito una cosa, anzi due.
La prima è che i poliziotti non erano li a difendere i fascisti. Erano sul posto per consentire che una manifestazione autorizzata potesse essere svolta. Questa si chiama democrazia ed è un pessimo sistema di governo però se ne conoscete uno migliore sono disposto pure a imparare qualcosa.
Invito il sig. sopraddetto, la prossima volta che avrà bisogno per un furto, per una agressione al lui o a qualcuno che gli è caro, oppure semplicemente per fare una manifestazione del suo pensiero in piazza di essere coerente con il suo furore contro la patetica rabbia perbenista che pervade me e altri e di andare in caserma dei carabinieri e della polizia ad apostrofarli così con gli epiteti del caso. Sicuramente verrà ascoltato e accontentato.
I signori Salvini e Maroni che sono stati eletti dal popolo sovrano e sono potuti arrivare dove sono grazie alle democratiche leggi di questo paese non piacciono nemmeno a me. Non per questo ritengo mio diritto insultare le istituzioni e chi le rappresenta.
Per me è del tutto chiaro che tra me ed i miei avversari ci sono le istituzioni. Le qualcuno pensa che annullando le istituzioni e umiliando chi le rappresenta le cose migliorino lo lascio pure alle sue convinzioni, per me sono un delirio.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me Mr. Emiliano Rubbi non ha capito una cosa, anzi due.
> La prima è che i poliziotti non erano li a difendere i fascisti. Erano sul posto per consentire che una manifestazione autorizzata potesse essere svolta. Questa si chiama democrazia ed è un pessimo sistema di governo però se ne conoscete uno migliore sono disposto pure a imparare qualcosa.
> Invito il sig. sopraddetto, la prossima volta che avrà bisogno per un furto, per una agressione al lui o a qualcuno che gli è caro, oppure semplicemente per fare una manifestazione del suo pensiero in piazza di essere coerente con il suo furore contro la patetica rabbia perbenista che pervade me e altri e di andare in caserma dei carabinieri e della polizia ad apostrofarli così con gli epiteti del caso. Sicuramente verrà ascoltato e accontentato.
> I signori Salvini e Maroni che sono stati eletti dal popolo sovrano e sono potuti arrivare dove sono grazie alle democratiche leggi di questo paese non piacciono nemmeno a me. Non per questo ritengo mio diritto insultare le istituzioni e chi le rappresenta.
> Per me è del tutto chiaro che tra me ed i miei avversari ci sono le istituzioni. Le qualcuno pensa che annullando le istituzioni e umiliando chi le rappresenta le cose migliorino lo lascio pure alle sue convinzioni, per me sono un delirio.


Spleen, nessuno ritiene un diritto quello di insultare chicchessia. Ci si chiede come sia possibile che ci si indigni tanto per una maestra precaria perchè urla contro le forze dell'ordine mentre chi addenta i polpacci delle medesime arrivi a livelli di potere di un certo rilievo.  Il "popolo sovrano" non ti pare sia quantomeno un po' strano?


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Spleen, nessuno ritiene un diritto quello di insultare chicchessia. Ci si chiede come sia possibile che ci si indigni tanto per una maestra precaria perchè urla contro le forze dell'ordine mentre chi addenta i polpacci delle medesime arrivi a livelli di potere di un certo rilievo.  Il "popolo sovrano" non ti pare sia quantomeno un po' strano?


Scusa ma non capisco io una cosa, se me la puoi spiegare senza ricorrerre a ideologie e marziani sarò contento.
Marini e Maroni anzi scusa Salvoni e manzoni,  no scusa salvini e maroni sono secondo te legittimamente in parlamento o no? Si o no? delle due o l' una o l'altra.
I poliziotti che si sono presi gli insulti se li meritavano? Stavano facendo il loro lavoro o erano lì per difendere i fascisti come qualcuno ha detto?
Rispondi senza reticenze per cortesia, perchè l'indignazione, vedi, io la vedo molto di più nel signore di cui tu hai citato l'articolo prima che dentro me stesso.
Vogliamo parlare di democrazia allora? Bene, prendiamo esempio magari da chi ha più tradizione di noi, a caso, Regno unito. Nessuno dei giornalisti inglesi si sarebbe sognato nemmeno lontanamente di scrivere il pezzo che hai citato ma mica perchè loro ai loro politici non gliele cantino quando serve, solo perchè mia cara in quel poliziotto insultato loro vedono la loro nazione, non un nemico che fa gli interessi di qualcun altro. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me è chiaro invece che da quando esiste la democrazia questo resta un dibattito irrisolto.
> Mi è molto meno chiaro come si intendano migliorare le cose dando addosso a polizia e carabinieri e non a quelli che dispongono e comandano. (Ah già, sono tutti come Eichmann).


Se vuoi capire quello che non ho scritto vai avanti così.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa ma non capisco io una cosa, se me la puoi spiegare senza ricorrerre a ideologie e marziani sarò contento.
> *Marini e Maroni anzi scusa Salvoni e manzoni,  no scusa salvini e maroni sono secondo te legittimamente in parlamento o no? Si o no? delle due o l' una o l'altra.*
> *I poliziotti che si sono presi gli insulti se li meritavano? Stavano facendo il loro lavoro o erano lì per difendere i fascisti come qualcuno ha detto?*
> Rispondi senza reticenze per cortesia, perchè l'indignazione, vedi, io la vedo molto di più nel signore di cui tu hai citato l'articolo prima che dentro me stesso.
> Vogliamo parlare di democrazia allora? Bene, prendiamo esempio magari da chi ha più tradizione di noi, a caso, Regno unito. Nessuno dei giornalisti inglesi si sarebbe sognato nemmeno lontanamente di scrivere il pezzo che hai citato ma mica perchè loro ai loro politici non gliele cantino quando serve, solo perchè mia cara in quel poliziotto insultato loro vedono la loro nazione, non un nemico che fa gli interessi di qualcun altro. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.


Scusa Spleen, ma se questi due soggetti siano legittimamente dove sono, non è il punto (anche se pure quel poliziotto col polpaccio morso rappresenta la nazione che dà da mangiare da decenni a questi signori). Il punto è l'accanimento contro una balenga poveraccia esaltata della quale si chiede la testa e tutto il resto utilizzando un metro diverso da chiunque altro abbia fatto anche di peggio, aggrappandosi al fatto che è un'insegnante. 


I poliziotti non meritavano gli insulti, siamo d'accordo, e neanche erano lì per "difendere" i fascisti, però questi manifestavano a favore di qualcosa che è l'opposto di ciò che consente loro di farlo, praticamente un ossimoro.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Scusa Spleen, ma se questi due soggetti siano legittimamente dove sono, non è il punto (anche se pure quel poliziotto col polpaccio morso rappresenta la nazione che dà da mangiare da decenni a questi signori). Il punto è l'accanimento contro una balenga poveraccia esaltata della quale si chiede la testa e tutto il resto utilizzando un metro diverso da chiunque altro abbia fatto anche di peggio, aggrappandosi al fatto che è un'insegnante.
> 
> 
> I poliziotti non meritavano gli insulti, siamo d'accordo, e neanche erano lì per "difendere" i fascisti, però questi manifestavano a favore di qualcosa che è l'opposto di ciò che consente loro di farlo, praticamente un ossimoro.


Lo so che è il paradosso della democrazia, tuttavia sono convinto che  solo l'attaccamento alle istituzioni della democrazia stessa da parte  dei cittadini possa fermare queste nefande tendenze. E credimi non sono  retorico nell'affermarlo.
Io sono abbastanza vecchio per aver visto gli anni 70, con la coscienza  di un fanciullo ma li ho visti, ho visto le brigate rosse rapire Moro e  la strage fascista di Bologna. Solo la tenuta delle pur precarie  istituzioni ha fatto da diga al disgregamento politico e sociale che  abbiamo vissuto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Io ho tentato di uscire dall’argomento dettato dall’agenda mediatica che, come sempre, illumina un fatto del tutto insignificante e secondario per fargli assumere un significato emblematico.
Della tipa che può essere anche una incapace, come tante che nel tempo libero vanno agli happy hour come tutti o al gruppo parrocchiale.
Ma dalla mitologia del povero poliziotto non si vuole uscire neppure dopo la Diaz e le botte a Genova (e prima ancora a Napoli) dopo Aldrovandi e Cucchi, dopo i violentatori delle americane e dopo la strage in famiglia del carabiniere, come altre precedenti. 
Questo non significa che ACAB, significa che semplicemente perché si indossa una divisa si è santi e che la responsabilità dei ruoli non consiste nella ubbidienza cieca.
E se discutiamo di come una può o no essere in grado di fare la maestra, per qualcosa fatto fuori dall’ambito lavorativo, potremmo anche discutere del modo giusto di essere una membro delle forze dell’ordine. 
Ma a me non interessa neppure questo.
A me sembrava interessante, come sempre, parlare di noi e delle nostre aspettative rispetto ai ruoli pubblici.
Ma mi pare che non interessi a nessuno. 

P.S.  [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] comunque le mamme cretine che non vogliono che i figli sappiano che l’orso è stato ammazzato sono quelle della scuola ciellina del Nembrini.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho tentato di uscire dall’argomento dettato dall’agenda mediatica che, come sempre, illumina un fatto del tutto insignificante e secondario per fargli assumere un significato emblematico.
> Della tipa che può essere anche una incapace, come tante che nel tempo libero vanno agli happy hour come tutti o al gruppo parrocchiale.
> Ma dalla mitologia del povero poliziotto non si vuole uscire neppure dopo la Diaz e le botte a Genova (e prima ancora a Napoli) dopo Aldrovandi e Cucchi, dopo i violentatori delle americane e dopo la strage in famiglia del carabiniere, come altre precedenti.
> Questo non significa che ACAB, significa che semplicemente perché si indossa una divisa si è santi e che la responsabilità dei ruoli non consiste nella ubbidienza cieca.
> ...


Macchè mitologia del povero polizziotto. I poliziotti ed i carabinieri  sono persone come tutte le altre, ma visto che ti interessa parlare di  ruoli istituzionali, cosa che io ho fatto dall' inizio, perchè non  rispondi alla domanda che ti ho fatto sulla cieca obbedienza, che ti ho  spiegato non essere così per questioni costituzionali e mi porti un  esempio pratico, non aria fritta, di come deve fare uno stato di diritto  a tutelare l' ordine pubblico?
Quale è il modo -giusto- di essere membro delle forze dell' ordine? Spiega.
Non so quali siano le tue aspettative rispetto i ruoli pubblici, le mie  sono alte, non solo tra i maestri ma proprio tra quelle forze dell'  ordine derise, insultate e prese a calci da chi si sente un gradino  sopra.

Facciamo così, promuoviamo oltre a quelli della Diaz anche la maestrina.  Contenta? Leviamo un altro mattoncino dal muro, così quando la casa  comune ci crollerà addosso potremmo essere orgogliosi e dire che siccome  la dietrologia politica di una parte si è fatta i suoi interessi anche  noi siamo stati capaci di fare quelli della nostra parte.
Peccato che quelli di tutti si chiamino istituzioni democratiche e non  ho sentito uno solo di quelli che sono intervenuti in questo 3d pensare  di dire qualcosa che le difenda.
Vabbè son Don Chisciotte.

Non conosco il nembrini e nemmeno le mamme ma almeno i bambini si sono dimostrati intelligenti.


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Vabbè, che vuoi che sia un insegnante che festeggia una strage nazista di italiani?


  più o meno è lo stesso di quelli che cantano una 100 1000 Nassirya (o ciem belin si scrive)  più o meno è lo stesso di quelli che prendono in giro i caduti delle Foibe  più o meno è lo stesso di quelli che spaccano i monumenti dei caduti italiani  più o meno è lo stesso di quelli che se gli chiedi degli italiani di Crimea ti rispondono "quali italiani?"  posso continuare fino a quando vuoi  Fino a che non si ammette che non esiste alcun problema fascista in Italia, ma solo una volontà di distrarre le persone dai problemi veri e quotidiani, non ne usciamo


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> boooommm





spleen ha detto:


> Lo stai a cojonà?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> che si nota ?
> 
> 
> comunque
> ...


c'è poco da cojonà

e pure sta cosa degli adesivi è parecchio strana, non trovate?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Macchè mitologia del povero polizziotto. I poliziotti ed i carabinieri  sono persone come tutte le altre, ma visto che ti interessa parlare di  ruoli istituzionali, cosa che io ho fatto dall' inizio, perchè non  rispondi alla domanda che ti ho fatto sulla cieca obbedienza, che ti ho  spiegato non essere così per questioni costituzionali e mi porti un  esempio pratico, non aria fritta, di come deve fare uno stato di diritto  a tutelare l' ordine pubblico?
> Quale è il modo -giusto- di essere membro delle forze dell' ordine? Spiega.
> Non so quali siano le tue aspettative rispetto i ruoli pubblici, le mie  sono alte, non solo tra i maestri ma proprio tra quelle forze dell'  ordine derise, insultate e prese a calci da chi si sente un gradino  sopra.
> 
> ...


Vorrei che fossero dei difensori delle istituzioni e che non coprissero chi tra di loro compie nefandezze, magari vantandosene.
Vorrei che non venissero promossi dopo le condanne.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Va bene, mi avete convinto.
> Avete ragione voi.
> Hanno ragione quelli che mi scrivono: “TU LA MANDERESTI TUA FIGLIA A SCUOLA DA UNA COSÌ?”.
> Tutti con le stesse, identiche, parole, tra l’altro, come se si fossero  messi d’accordo prima: “Oh, andiamo sulla bacheca Facebook di Rubbi a  dirgli che è un coglione perché non si difendono quelle che dicono le  parolacce ai poliziotti.
> ...


Di grottesco c'è soltanto che se il figliolo di questo tizio qui fosse un alunno di questa maestra, probabilmente da quella classe questo frignone ce lo leverebbe al volo,mi ci gioco i coglioni

Cara celeste ipocrisia.. (semicit. Cocciante)


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei che fossero dei difensori delle istituzioni e che non coprissero chi tra di loro compie nefandezze, magari vantandosene.
> Vorrei che non venissero promossi dopo le condanne.


Si ma lo vedi che queste cose non dipendono interamente da loro ma anche dalla nobile arte della politica?
Parliamo di Diaz, visto che talvolta esce questo esempio: Che si sia  trattato di un errore madornale della polizia e di chi la comandava è  chiaro, ma chi fu poi a promuovere ai più alti livelli il comandante in  quel frangente? I governanti del nano. Cosa fecero le opposizioni?  Nulla. Invece di farne una questione di principio si lamentarono  debolmente e poi lasciarono perdere, mettersi contro le forze dell'  ordine ha un costo elevato in termini di consenso.
Non so se il capo dello stato potesse fare qualcosa in merito, non fu fatto comunque nulla.

Parliamo dei poliziotti e dei carabinieri come persone e di come sono  visti dalla gente? Bene, chiaro che non c'è più la fiducia di una volta,  se saltano fuori i casi come successo di recente di depistaggi ai  vertici dell'arma per favorire sempre il nano, è evidente che debba  essere così. Ma quale è l'alternativa? stabilire una nuova retorica a  riguardo? Penso sia meglio rifondare il ruolo e fare pulizia. Ma  rifondare il ruolo e fare pulizia da chi dipende?

Adesso non voglio utilizzare la politica come bidone della spazzatura ma  in queste faccende è evidente più che in altre che non possiamo fare  finta che il problema di questa gestione non esista. Ed è un problema  politico, prima di tutto e di pubblica opinione per finire. (Certo che  se la pubblica opinione si deve misurare con fatti come quelli di Torino  è del tutto evidente che non se ne esce).
Quella maestra è proprio dura di testa di suo, quella sua ostinazione a  non ritrattare, nel confermre gli insulti, quel distacco dalla realtà  che ha dimostrato, davvero sembrano inconciliabili con il suo mestiere,  (sul quale magari vai meglio tu a descrivere caratteristiche ed  aspettative).
A me spiace soprattutto perchè la signora non si è resa conto che ad  insultare le forze dell' ordine si fa il gioco di casa pound e company.
Cosa che per me, per quanto poco io possa capire, era chiara già dall' inizio di questa faccenda.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'è poco da cojonà
> 
> e pure sta cosa degli adesivi è parecchio strana, non trovate?


no, e' che tu sei notoriamente cecato e non vedi oltre il tuo naso.
piacere Cassandra


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no, e' che tu sei notoriamente cecato e non vedi oltre il tuo naso.
> piacere Cassandra


resta il fatto che sta cosa degli adesivi n0on è credibile.   basta avere un minimo di buon senso per capirlo.

se poi si vuole continuare a credere che il problema dell'Italia sia un partito come Forza Nuova che in 20 anni non ha mai superato lo 0,4% è veramente ridicolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta il fatto che sta cosa degli adesivi n0on è credibile.   basta avere un minimo di buon senso per capirlo.
> 
> se poi si vuole continuare a credere che il problema dell'Italia sia un partito come Forza Nuova che in 20 anni non ha mai superato lo 0,4% è veramente ridicolo.


ma non e' lo 0,4% 

quanto il clima che si sta diffondendo 
e' proprio nell'aria, e' determinato da una tollerante giustificazione della massa  a comportamenti che ricalcano pari pari la genesi di un ritorno a certi concetti fascisti.
Ricordati sempre che convincere il popolo che certe azioni sono legittime e' la base di partenza di ogni regime.
firmato Cassandra


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2018)

e il popolo mi pare gia' bello che ammaestrato


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Va bene, mi avete convinto.
> Avete ragione voi.
> Hanno ragione quelli che mi scrivono: “TU LA MANDERESTI TUA FIGLIA A SCUOLA DA UNA COSÌ?”.
> Tutti con le stesse, identiche, parole, tra l’altro, come se si fossero  messi d’accordo prima: “Oh, andiamo sulla bacheca Facebook di Rubbi a  dirgli che è un coglione perché non si difendono quelle che dicono le  parolacce ai poliziotti.
> ...


Lo dici come se quelli che come me vorrebbero il licenziamento di questa persona votassero salvini 
Tu ne fai una questione di appartenenza politica io no
Sono la persona più lontana dalla politica che tu conosca credo .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma lo vedi che queste cose non dipendono interamente da loro ma anche dalla nobile arte della politica?
> Parliamo di Diaz, visto che talvolta esce questo esempio: Che si sia  trattato di un errore madornale della polizia e di chi la comandava è  chiaro, ma chi fu poi a promuovere ai più alti livelli il comandante in  quel frangente? I governanti del nano. Cosa fecero le opposizioni?  Nulla. Invece di farne una questione di principio si lamentarono  debolmente e poi lasciarono perdere, mettersi contro le forze dell'  ordine ha un costo elevato in termini di consenso.
> Non so se il capo dello stato potesse fare qualcosa in merito, non fu fatto comunque nulla.
> 
> ...


Non dipende tutto da loro, ma c’è anche la responsabilità individuale. Anche se comincio a crederci sempre meno. 
Credo che la situazione sia più complicata di quello che si crede.
Però oggi sono davvero stanca e non c’è la faccio più. Un’altra volta magari. 
Concordo sul grassetto ed è il motivo per cui sono stata a casa.
Comunque il principio secondo il quale  se la ragazza è incapace dovrà essere valutato sul luogo di lavoro e non fuori per me è prioritario.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dipende tutto da loro, ma c’è anche la responsabilità individuale. Anche se comincio a crederci sempre meno.
> Credo che la situazione sia più complicata di quello che si crede.
> Però oggi sono davvero stanca e non c’è la faccio più. Un’altra volta magari.
> Concordo sul grassetto ed è il motivo per cui sono stata a casa.
> Comunque il principio secondo il quale  se la ragazza è incapace dovrà essere valutato sul luogo di lavoro e non fuori per me è prioritario.


Incapace di insegnare la sua materia? Probabilmente no
Ma chi se ne frega? Questo da mamma di un suo eventuale studente


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Incapace di insegnare la sua materia? Probabilmente no
> Ma chi se ne frega? Questo da mamma di un suo eventuale studente


Ma no!
Cosa c’entra la materia?
Incapace o no di fare tutto quello che deve fare, soprattutto  relazionarsi. Molto probabilmente non è in grado, ma va valutato a scuola e non fuori.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Cosa c’entra la materia?
> Incapace o no di fare tutto quello che deve fare, soprattutto  relazionarsi. Molto probabilmente non è in grado, ma va valutato a scuola e non fuori.


Boh a m basta il video a valutare che non la vorrei come insegnante di mio figlio 
Va be l’ho già detto 10 volte continuo a ripetermi


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e il popolo mi pare gia' bello che ammaestrato


Facciamo finta fosse una tifosa di calcio, che si rivolgeva così alla polizia dopo aver tentato di attaccare i tifosi avversari, e fosse stata respinta

(Caso peraltro classicissimo)

Secondo il tuo punto di vista, sarebbe ai tuoi occhi qualificata nel ruolo di insegnante a scuola?

Cosa faresti di un figlio/a se fosse lei la sua attuale maestra?

Gli diresti: "te ascolta sempre la maestra, che lei è la maestra"

Così gli diresti?

Per capire..


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esagerato!
> È una manifestazione, non è la Rivoluzione!


E a chi serve, allora?
Se una manifestazione non si pone come obiettivo alcun cambiamento, che utilità può avere?
Sfogo?


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma non e' lo 0,4%   quanto il clima che si sta diffondendo  e' proprio nell'aria, e' determinato da una tollerante giustificazione della massa  a comportamenti che ricalcano pari pari la genesi di un ritorno a certi concetti fascisti. Ricordati sempre che convincere il popolo che certe azioni sono legittime e' la base di partenza di ogni regime. firmato Cassandra


  al momento, cronache alla mano, chi alza le mani sono gli "antifascisti"  se poi dovrà essere scontro, che sia


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che si nota ?
> 
> 
> comunque
> ...


Vabbe ma siamo in campagna elettorale.
Io ricordo una riunione della lista a cui ero iscritto per strappare l'Anpi al Pd. Tutta una sera passata così. Ci si mette a tavolino e si decide cosa fare. Ho pure partecipato a scrivere un programma elettorale.
Sono tutte strategie politiche. La mobilitazione antifascista è un classico, c'è chi ci crede, chi lo fa per le elezioni. Io avevo pure appiccicato le foto a una vecchia bici che spacciavo per partigiana. 
Da lunedì finisce tutto, tranquilli.


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbe ma siamo in campagna elettorale.
> Io ricordo una riunione della lista a cui ero iscritto per strappare l'Anpi al Pd. Tutta una sera passata così. Ci si mette a tavolino e si decide cosa fare.
> Sono tutte strategie politiche.
> Da lunedì finisce tutto.


appunto, se FN o CPI Pavia non è composta da veri ritardati, nessuno fa un numero del genere il sabato prima delle elezioni.

le probabilità che sia tutta una messinscena sono alte


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Facciamo finta fosse una tifosa di calcio, che si rivolgeva così alla polizia dopo aver tentato di attaccare i tifosi avversari, e fosse stata respinta
> 
> (Caso peraltro classicissimo)
> 
> ...


io valuto l'insegnante per cio' che fa durante le ore in cui sta con i ragazzi.

concordo con Brunetta che dovra' esser giudicata dal sistema scolastico 

tanto se e' squilibrata gia' sara' emerso

per farti capire a me fanno piu' "paura" le insegnanti aggressive con gli alunni ( e' di oggi la notizia di maestre di scuola materna che abusavano con comportanenti aggressivi nei confronti di bimbi fino ai 6 anni )

...e comunque il clima di tolleranza di cui parlavo e' palesissimo a mio avviso e l'indifferenza se non l'accondiscendenza che suscita a me preoccupa abbastanza


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto, se FN o CPI Pavia non è composta da veri ritardati, nessuno fa un numero del genere il sabato prima delle elezioni.
> 
> le probabilità che sia tutta una messinscena sono alte


Quasi certezza sulla base della mia esperienza.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento, cronache alla mano, chi alza le mani sono gli "antifascisti"  se poi dovrà essere scontro, che sia


ale' armatevi e partite


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io valuto l'insegnante per cio' che fa durante le ore in cui sta con i ragazzi.
> 
> concordo con Brunetta che dovra' esser giudicata dal sistema scolastico
> 
> ...


Anche a me fanno più paura ma non per questo allora mi terrei un’insegnante come questa. Tanto parliamo del nulla perché questa da lunedì torna al suo posto come nulla fosse successo 
Spero solo che i genitori si muovano in quKche modo. Non otterranno nulla ma almeno che le sia chiaro che non è gradita
Poi io per mio figlio agirei sicuramebte se non potessi contare sul suo allontanamento


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2018)

Siete tutti finiti nel gioco mediatico.
L'insegnante è una dei soliti vari attivisti dei centri sociali. Di solito odiano i fascisti ma pure il Pd come un tempo il PCI.
Sono sempre le stesse facce, da una parte e dall'altra.
Sempre a recitare gli stessi ruoli senza cambiare un cazzo della vita di tutti noi.
Il loro ruolo vero è quello di mascherare i problemi più seri: a una sinistra divisa si è voluto trovare l'identità comune di 'antifascismo' e la presenza di Casa Pound è stata funzionale a questo gioco, che tanto comunque vada non raggiungerà la percentuale necessaria mai e quindi non comporta alcun rischio fin d'ora per i partiti centristi.
Il ruolo degli estremisti serve a farvi ritrovare tutti al centro e a farvi paura.
In tal senso la maestrina isterica è una ignara serva del sistema e anche qui nulla di nuovo per chi ha una certa età.
Inutile pigliarsela: siamo in tanti e la maggioranza vuole solo mantenere lo status quo senza derive. Quindi non cambierà nulla.
La maestrina la metteranno in qualche lista la prossima volta. Si è guadagnata il suo serbatoio voti, mi sa.
E a scuola... beh, a scuola già adesso si scelgono le classi e lo si fa sulle basi degli insegnanti presenti.
Io e tutti gli altri genitori abbiamo fatto così.
E non posso che dirmi soddisfatto del percorso di mia figlia.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siete tutti finiti nel gioco mediatico.
> L'insegnante è una dei soliti vari attivisti dei centri sociali. Di solito odiano i fascisti ma pure il Pd come un tempo il PCI.
> Sono sempre le stesse facce, da una parte e dall'altra.
> Sempre a recitare gli stessi ruoli senza cambiare un cazzo della vita di tutti noi.
> ...


Io non credo di essere finita in nessun gioco anche perché sono l’unica con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che non ne sta facendo una questione politica
A me frega zero di che idee politiche ha e di cosa vota domani.
Penso che sia una idiota per come si è comportata e avendo un ruolo all’interno della scuola gradirei che in una scuola non ci entrasse più. Fine. Tutti i discorsi su partiti e ideologie politiche li lascio a voi. A me non hanno mai interessato


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siete tutti finiti nel gioco mediatico.
> L'insegnante è una dei soliti vari attivisti dei centri sociali. Di solito odiano i fascisti ma pure il Pd come un tempo il PCI.
> Sono sempre le stesse facce, da una parte e dall'altra.
> Sempre a recitare gli stessi ruoli senza cambiare un cazzo della vita di tutti noi.
> ...


Veramente non si può.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo di essere finita in nessun gioco anche perché sono l’unica con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che non ne sta facendo una questione politica
> A me frega zero di che idee politiche ha e di cosa vota domani.
> Penso che sia una idiota per come si è comportata e avendo un ruolo all’interno della scuola gradirei che in una scuola non ci entrasse più. Fine. Tutti i discorsi su partiti e ideologie politiche li lascio a voi. A me non hanno mai interessato


Non ti preoccupare che anche se resta subirà l'ostracismo dei genitori in disaccordo con lei.
È prassi.
Da noi l'han fatto per una ritenuta troppo isterica. Si è ritrovata in classe solo chi non aveva avuto modo di sapere chi fosse.
Va così.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente non si può.


Scegli la scuola. Noi siamo andati fuori comune, pur restando nel pubblico.
Il tam tam tra i genitori lo si fa prima.
Sapevamo chi erano le maestre per le prime ed erano valide. Tieni conto che la scuola che frequentava mia figlia ha un'unica sezione quindi non c'erano incertezze su chi capitava.
Nelle scuole più grandi ovviamente non riesci a fare queste valutazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare che anche se resta subirà l'ostracismo dei genitori in disaccordo con lei.
> È prassi.
> Da noi l'han fatto per una ritenuta troppo isterica. Si è ritrovata in classe solo chi non aveva avuto modo di sapere chi fosse.
> Va così.


Speriamo


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io valuto l'insegnante per cio' che fa durante le ore in cui sta con i ragazzi.
> 
> concordo con Brunetta che dovra' esser giudicata dal sistema scolastico
> 
> ...


Io valuto quello che vedo.. in classe non ci sono, non saprei più che altro cosa valutare.. credo ci pensi la scuola a questo

Però ho capito.. fuori dal lavoro una persona  la ritieni uguale a chiunque altro

Io no.. 

Come se vedessi il mio promoter finanziario attaccato alle macchinette da gioco al bar, .e accompagnato a donne diverse tutte vistosamente giovani e truccate, da una settimana all'altra.

Non mi riuscirebbe di dire: "ma tanto è un bravo promoter finanziario, i miei risparmi sono al sicuro"

Poi magari mi incula quello tutto preciso e ammodino.. ci sta.

ma a livello di credibilità di ruolo, il primo con me se la giocherebbe


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo di essere finita in nessun gioco anche perché sono l’unica con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che non ne sta facendo una questione politica
> A me frega zero di che idee politiche ha e di cosa vota domani.
> Penso che sia una idiota per come si è comportata e avendo un ruolo all’interno della scuola gradirei che in una scuola non ci entrasse più. Fine. Tutti i discorsi su partiti e ideologie politiche li lascio a voi. A me non hanno mai interessato


Ci ho provato in tutte le maniere, ma non c'è verso :rotfl:

Questo fa anche capire certi approcci che ogni tanto qualcuno replica, verso un traditore o altro

Non ti riesci a spogliare di un certo vestito e vedere la situazione in modo neutro e pulito.

A volte non solo NON riesci ma anzi.. NON VUOI proprio :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io valuto quello che vedo.. in classe non ci sono, non saprei più che altro cosa valutare.. credo ci pensi la scuola a questo
> 
> Però ho capito.. fuori dal lavoro una persona  la ritieni uguale a chiunque altro
> 
> ...


e si siamo diversi 

per me e' fondamentale  sapere quello che accade entro le mura scolastiche e non parlo di nozioni o assimilazione della materia studiata ma dei rapporti alunno/compagni ...alunno/insegnanti.

ciao bello :inlove:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e si siamo diversi
> 
> per me e' fondamentale  sapere quello che accade entro le mura scolastiche e non parlo di nozioni o assimilazione della materia studiata ma dei rapporti alunno/compagni ...alunno/insegnanti.
> 
> ciao bello :inlove:


Ciao topona...!


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci ho provato in tutte le maniere, ma non c'è verso :rotfl:
> 
> Questo fa anche capire certi approcci che ogni tanto qualcuno replica, verso un traditore o altro
> 
> ...


Scusate, ma una volta acclarato che tu e nocciola, e magari la maggioranza dei partecipanti al dibattito, non vorrebbe costei come insegnante dei propri figli, di cosa dovremmo parlare? Uno dice che si è andati fuori dal seminato, l'altra che di politica non sa, non vuol sapere e non le interessa. Si sta andando avanti, ognuno per quello che prova e pensa spaziando in campi che per me ci stanno tutti. Ho trovato interessantissimi gli interventi di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] sui genitori. Ieri ero entrata per scrivere qualcosa a riguardo e ho trovato i suoi post che meglio di me dicevano tanto, dunque ho lasciato perdere. Solo vorrei dire a [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] che le sanzioni di cui lei parla non sono affatto all'ordine del giorno, anzi sono parecchio rare se non quasi inesistenti e le chiedo, sebbene lei dichiari di tutelare la figura del docente, come è giusto che sia, quasi sempre e comunque, se prova a mettersi nei panni degli insegnanti quando sa che anche se solo li si riprende verbalmente per condotte oggettivamente non consone alla vita scolastica e non, arriva il genitore regolarmente superincazzato a chiedere, quando va bene, spiegazioni a muso duro. Nelle peggiori delle ipotesi leggiamo sui giornali.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Scusate, ma una volta acclarato che tu e nocciola, e magari la maggioranza dei partecipanti al dibattito, non vorrebbe costei come insegnante dei propri figli, di cosa dovremmo parlare?


ti assicuro.. per me si può parlare di tutto.. io volevo condividere una riflessione circa il fatto che ci sono *ruoli* che (per me) ci si portano a spasso anche fuori dal luogo dove si svolge lo specifico ruolo.

questo per me (e da qui il fatto che siccome per me NON può fare quel ruolo, la conseguenza che toglierei mio figlio)

ho preso questa... perché c'era questa..

se, sempre MAESTRA, fosse stata militante di casa pound che cercava di ostacolare la manifestazione dei chierichetti di Tuscania, l'avrei presa allo stesso modo

se fosse stata una tifosa di calcio in trasferta che caricava la polizia, l'avrei presa uguale

se fosse stata una vegana che cercava di buttare all'aria la 26° mostra delle vacche della val di Chiana, l'avrei presa uguale.

più di cosi io non posso fare... 

però se qualcuno vuole aprire un 3d dove parla del comportamento della polizia in questo o in quel contesto presente o passato, io partecipo volentieri

così come partecipo volentieri se qualcuno apre un 3d dove si parla del rapporto tra genitori e corpo scolastico

o partecipo volentier se qualcuno apre un 3d in cui si chiede perché non si taglia la gola a tutti quelli che hanno un certo colore politico, anziché farli manifestare liberamente, e anzi, persino garantendo loro cordoni di polizia a copertura del loro manifestare 

o partecipo volentieri se qualcuno apre un 3d sulle manipolazioni mediatiche in genere..

a me va bene tutto... però non è questo il tema che intendevo stimolare, tutto qui...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Scusate, ma una volta acclarato che tu e nocciola, e magari la maggioranza dei partecipanti al dibattito, non vorrebbe costei come insegnante dei propri figli, di cosa dovremmo parlare? Uno dice che si è andati fuori dal seminato, l'altra che di politica non sa, non vuol sapere e non le interessa. Si sta andando avanti, ognuno per quello che prova e pensa spaziando in campi che per me ci stanno tutti. Ho trovato interessantissimi gli interventi di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] sui genitori. Ieri ero entrata per scrivere qualcosa a riguardo e ho trovato i suoi post che meglio di me dicevano tanto, dunque ho lasciato perdere. Solo vorrei dire a [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] che le sanzioni di cui lei parla non sono affatto all'ordine del giorno, anzi sono parecchio rare se non quasi inesistenti e le chiedo, sebbene lei dichiari di tutelare la figura del docente, come è giusto che sia, quasi sempre e comunque, se prova a mettersi nei panni degli insegnanti quando sa che anche se solo li si riprende verbalmente per condotte oggettivamente non consone alla vita scolastica e non, arriva il genitore regolarmente superincazzato a chiedere, quando va bene, spiegazioni a muso duro. Nelle peggiori delle ipotesi leggiamo sui giornali.


Certo che mi metto dalla parte degli insegnanti . Non ho detto che le sanzioni siano sbagliate, anzi. Il rispetto prima di tutto. E se mio figlio Non porta rispetto lo prendo a calci in culo. Motivo per cui voglio che sia circondato da persone che conoscono il rispetto e questa cretina ha dimostrato di non conoscerne il significato,
Tu la vorresti come prof dei tuoi figli? Bene. Nulla da dire. Posso non volerla nel caso come insegnante dei miei?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ti assicuro.. per me si può parlare di tutto.. io volevo condividere una riflessione circa il fatto che ci sono *ruoli* che (per me) ci si portano a spasso anche fuori dal luogo dove si svolge lo specifico ruolo.
> 
> questo per me (e da qui il fatto che siccome per me NON può fare quel ruolo, la conseguenza che toglierei mio figlio)
> 
> ...


Nel caso non fosse chiaro: quoto


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nel caso non fosse chiaro: quoto


Io non so più come spiegarlo.. 

Detto ciò, torniamo serenamente a parlare del carabiniere che gonfiò di botte il tale alla scuola Diaz

O del poliziotto che mi fece 30 euro di multa perché andavo con le gomme estive il 2 febbraio sullo Stelvio..

Che devo fare.. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Scusate, ma una volta acclarato che tu e nocciola, e magari la maggioranza dei partecipanti al dibattito, non vorrebbe costei come insegnante dei propri figli, di cosa dovremmo parlare? Uno dice che si è andati fuori dal seminato, l'altra che di politica non sa, non vuol sapere e non le interessa. Si sta andando avanti, ognuno per quello che prova e pensa spaziando in campi che per me ci stanno tutti. Ho trovato interessantissimi gli interventi di @_ipazia_ sui genitori. Ieri ero entrata per scrivere qualcosa a riguardo e ho trovato i suoi post che meglio di me dicevano tanto, dunque ho lasciato perdere. Solo vorrei dire a @_Nocciola_ che le sanzioni di cui lei parla non sono affatto all'ordine del giorno, anzi sono parecchio rare se non quasi inesistenti e le chiedo, sebbene lei dichiari di tutelare la figura del docente, come è giusto che sia, quasi sempre e comunque, se prova a mettersi nei panni degli insegnanti quando sa che anche se solo li si riprende verbalmente per condotte oggettivamente non consone alla vita scolastica e non, arriva il genitore regolarmente superincazzato a chiedere, quando va bene, spiegazioni a muso duro. Nelle peggiori delle ipotesi leggiamo sui giornali.


Però questo è un altro aspetto e che attiene, forse, al discorso che ho fatto io ovvero della cultura che richiede raramente il codice paterno per gli altri e raramente per sé.
Questo comporta l’atteggiamento schizoide nei confronti della scuola alla quale anche quando si chiede rigore lo si fa per evitare traumi e frustrazioni agli alunni che, come risultato, sono sempre più frustrati perché senza senso del limite.
Ovviamente questo è un discorso generale che non riguarda gli interlocutori del thread che possono essere del tutto diversi.
A me sembra che la protagonista stessa di questo episodio abbia lo stesso atteggiamento di richiesta di severità nei confronti di altri e di ribellione quando riguarda se stessa.
Ma non si capisce perché mai non dovrebbe accadere quando è questo il clima culturale.
Ho visto insegnanti rigorosi richiedere ad altri insegnanti comprensione per i propri virgulti.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non so più come spiegarlo..
> 
> Detto ciò, torniamo serenamente a parlare del carabiniere che gonfiò di botte il tale alla scuola Diaz
> 
> ...


Ma no. Dite per la milionesima volta che non vorreste questa balenga come insegnante dei vostri figli 

Anzi, diciamolo tutti ad ogni post


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo è un altro aspetto e che attiene, forse, al discorso che ho fatto io ovvero della cultura che richiede raramente il codice paterno per gli altri e raramente per sé.
> Questo comporta l’atteggiamento schizoide nei confronti della scuola alla quale anche quando si chiede rigore lo si fa per evitare traumi e frustrazioni agli alunni che, come risultato, sono sempre più frustrati perché senza senso del limite.
> Ovviamente questo è un discorso generale che non riguarda gli interlocutori del thread che possono essere del tutto diversi.
> A me sembra che la protagonista stessa di questo episodio abbia lo stesso atteggiamento di richiesta di severità nei confronti di altri e di ribellione quando riguarda se stessa.
> ...


Brù, aprici una discussione a parte, chè io ti seguo (sei interessantissima come sempre) perchè non è questo il luogo. Qui si parla di ruoli, anzi del ruolo di questa maestra che, forse ti sfugge, skorpio e nocciola non vorrebbero nella scuola dei loro figli :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ma no. Dite per la milionesima volta che non vorreste questa balenga come insegnante dei vostri figli
> 
> Anzi, diciamolo tutti ad ogni post


Io il culo ce lo metto, e dico che PER ME non potrebbe fare il RUOLO che è chiamata a fare

Certo.. mi piacerebbe che tutti noi ci esponessimo in prima persona in modo astratto sulla cosa.

Leggo invece un "volare alto" che mi ricorda tanto il "fare il frocio col culo degli altri"

Tu ad esempio.. calata in prima persona,, mentre guardi tuo figlio che fa la borsa della scuola,  che faresti?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Qui si parla di ruoli, anzi del ruolo di questa maestra che, forse ti sfugge, skorpio e nocciola non vorrebbero nella scuola dei loro figli :rotfl:


A me piaceva parlare di questo, di "ruoli che ci si porta a spasso".. 

Però va bene anche divagare, in genere si parla di dove "ci porta il cuore".. 

E va bene così.

Ribadisco solo che non era questo il tema, ma non è un problema per me, semplicemente "evito" di parlare di ciò che non volevo stimolare


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

La contestazione nei confronti di questa levata di scudi è per me data dal fatto che si vuole mettere in relazione (come appunto sostiene Skorpio aprendo il thread) che vi sono ruoli/lavori che richiedono un comportamento coerente anche fuori dal luogo di lavoro.
Il bello è che istintivamente sarei d’accordo, ma riflettendo mi risulta evidente la pericolosità di questo principio perché diventa arbitrario il criterio.
Per dire io penso che il fumo sia un comportamento grave e pericoloso per la salute e non vorrei per i miei figli un insegnante che desse questo cattivo esempio che è in contrasto con le direttive educative e i progetti specifici attuati nelle scuole.
Ma ugualmente si potrebbe dire per l’uso di alcol e così via.
E questo vale per i medici, le forze dell’ordine ecc.
Ovviamente individualmente io posso voler evitare un medico, per non dire un pediatra, o un insegnante che puzza di fumo, ma non può essere accettato il principio che i comportamenti extralavorativi determinino la conservazione del posto di lavoro.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io il culo ce lo metto, e dico che PER ME non potrebbe fare il RUOLO che è chiamata a fare
> 
> Certo.. mi piacerebbe che tutti noi ci esponessimo in prima persona in modo astratto sulla cosa.
> 
> ...


Penso che una docente non si svegli una mattina e decida di essere in un certo modo; penso che già saprei di che persona di tratta, anzi di che insegnante si tratti  e penso che avrei fatto di già le mie valutazioni riguardo la sua professionalità basandomi su elementi quali il colloquio con lei, con i miei figli e con altri elementi dell'istituzione scolastica; penso che non sarei caduta dal pero, ecco.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io il culo ce lo metto, e dico che PER ME non potrebbe fare il RUOLO che è chiamata a fare
> 
> Certo.. mi piacerebbe che tutti noi ci esponessimo in prima persona in modo astratto sulla cosa.
> 
> ...


Io ad esempio ho avuto per mio figlio delle  insegnanti proprio cretine e anche scarse sul piano relazionale e poi ne ha avuto anche di squilibrati e non ho fatto proprio niente perché ritengo che non si scelgano gli insegnanti.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ad esempio ho avuto per mio figlio delle  insegnanti proprio cretine e anche scarse sul piano relazionale e poi ne ha avuto anche di squilibrati e non ho fatto proprio niente perché ritengo che non si scelgano gli insegnanti.


Io ne ho avute di tutti i colori politici, alle superiori

Dalla fascista praticamente in divisa (scienze e geografia) alla comunista marxista (italiano)

Le ricordo con immenso affetto tutte, e con molte ho avuto contatti anche a fine scuola

Te che faresti?

Una telefonata a qualche genitore di un bimbo in classe col tuo?

Un discorso al bimbo?

Un incontro con qualcuno?

Nulla? Tutto a posto?

Te che faresti, onestamente


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ti assicuro.. per me si può parlare di tutto.. *io volevo condividere una riflessione circa il fatto che ci sono ruoli che (per me) ci si portano a spasso anche fuori dal luogo dove si svolge lo specifico ruolo.*
> 
> questo per me (e da qui il fatto che siccome per me NON può fare quel ruolo, la conseguenza che toglierei mio figlio)
> 
> ...


Ci si porta addosso i ruoli che si rivestono in società?
Ovviamente. Senza ruoli (maschere) si farebbe una gran fatica ad essere riconosciuti, tramite generalizzazione, e si farebbe pure fatica a riconoscer le funzioni che si agiscono nella società. 

Altra domanda: ogni ruolo, dal più basso al più alto, porta con sè responsabilità? 
Certo che sì. Alcune strettamente legate allo svolgimento delle funzioni strette (operaio--->far funzionare la linea) altre legate al livello della rappresentanza anche istituzionale, partendo dal presupposto che TUTTI portiamo addosso un ruolo di rappresentanza istituzionale, ossia siamo TUTTI CITTADINI. 

Altra domanda ancora: il non rispetto delle funzioni di un ruolo ha da portar con sè conseguenze? 
A mio parere, e ufficialmente a parere di tutti, sì. 

Ma qui casca un asinello. 
Anzi, ne casca più di uno. 

Ogni ruolo porta con sè anche un potere legato a quel ruolo. Potere che si esplica nell'azione delle funzioni di ruolo. 

Ma, essendo noi in democrazia (così si dice) a prescindere dal potere dovremmo essere tutti cittadini di pari grado di fronte alla legge. 
Io aggiungo, maggiore il potere, maggiore la "punizione" nel caso in cui vengano infrante le funzioni di ruolo. Ma io non faccio testo, applico il codice paterno, e se potessi applicherei pure quello marziale.

La distorsione di questa situazione, della maestrina, che è chiaro non abbia svolto le sue funzioni di ruolo (e non perchè ha urlato quel cazzo di muorite!"!, ma perchè in quanto rappresentante dell'istituzione ha sputato addosso all'istituzione facendosi pure riprendere), riguarda il fatto che per lei a furor di popolo si inneggia alla giusta punizione. 

Ma. 

Di fronte ad altri ruoli le cui funzioni non sono rispettate (parlo solo degli ultimi casi, dalla sindaca che per 25 anni ha finto di avere una  laurea e ha pure avuto la faccia tosta di giustificarsi affermando "non avevo il coraggio di dirlo ai miei genitori", dall'altra che si giustifica per lo stesso fatto parlando di refuso, al nostro rappresentante massimo che si era messo a fare "cucù" alla Merkel...non vado avanti che mi vien vergogna) sì, si è urlato allo scandalo, si è fatto un pochetto di casino....ma la riflessione e le conseguenze sono inesistenti. 

Tanto che il simpaticone del "cucù" si è ripresentato per essere eletto e si è pure incazzato in un programma affermando "io ho fatto le cose difficili, lei non sa chi sono io". (dimentico volutamente i sospetti di connivenza mafiosa eh...che questa è storia del paese e ha caratterizzato la politica dalla costituzione in poi). 

Com'è la faccenda dei ruoli allora? 

Che se hai poco potere di ruolo, ti massacrano, e se ne hai tanto ti danno un po' addosso, ma i tuoi mezzi ti permettono di sfangarla, magari passsando il tempo del massacro andando in vacanza refrigerante alle Maldive? 

Ho parlato dei genitori per l'altro asino cascante. 

Se io sono una insegnante in Islanda, il mio ruolo è socialmente riconosciuto in terza posizione dopo il cardiochirurgo e il pilota d'aereo. 

Poi vengo in Italia, e mi ritrovo in mezzo a gente che il mio ruolo lo equipara a quello della madre sostitutiva, pagata come una babysitter (circa 11 euro all'ora) e mi viene chiesto di non svolgere il mio ruolo ma di svolgere atti educativi in linea individuale. 

Ossia, essere educatore al posto dei genitori che pretendono pure di dettare quelle linee all'istituzione a cui appartengo. 

Interessante e molto il video postato da @_spleen_ sull'orso. 
Bellissima la riflessione del preside. Quasi commovente e un bell'inno all'intelligenza ingenua bambina. 

Ma il fulcro è che un gruppo di madri si è permessa di ricattare una istituzione dettando regole che non solo infrangono la metodologia pedagogica di un formatore, ma anche vanno contro il principio di verità.
E l'istituzione, nel suo rappresentante con ruolo e funzioni riconosciute, si è sottomesso optando per una ritirata in buon ordine per poi ripartire dai bambini. 
Strategia anche questa quando ti trovi a dover gestire una istituzione che non è minimamente considerata. 
MA. L'istituzione è stata ricatta nello svolgimento delle sue funzioni. 

Vai in Islanda a dire che se dici che un orso è morto ammazzato denunci la scuola al wwf.

E l'asino che casca è che i ruoli hanno valore solo se sono circolarmente riconosciuti. 

Quindi se la scuola come istituzione non è minimamente riconosciuta nelle sue funzioni dettate dalla costituzione, tanto che addirittura rappresentanti politici che decidono delle linee delle istituzioni si permettono, osano anche soltanto pensare di falsificare una laurea (ossia un titolo scolastico emesso da una istituzione) chi è dentro quell'istituzione cosa rappresenta? 
Se i genitori (altro ruolo non indifferente) si permettono ricatti di vario tipo e genere, aggressioni verbali e fisiche, chi è dentro quell'istituzione cosa rappresenta? 

Con questo non voglio difendere la maestrina, che oltre ad aver sostenuto quelli contro cui sputava ha pure sputtanato una istituzione che non ha bisogno di altri sputtanamenti, e solo per questo io la estrometterei. 

Ma sottolineare che se il discorso finisce per cadere (come è voluto dai media e dalle forze politiche che hanno fatto commenti vergognosi proprio in quanto rappresentanti a riguardo) su "mio figggglio" cade sull'emotività. 

Emotività che è una delle spinte della maestrina a fare quella sceneggiata da martire coraggiosa. 

Quindi stesso identico meccanismo allo specchio e manipolato, secondo me volutamente, per tenere il livello del dibattito non sulle istituzioni ma sull'individualismo e sulle esperienze personali. 

Sferrando fra l'altro l'ennesimo colpo alle istituzioni, tutte. 

In una celebrazione impari fra l'altro. Che quando i genitori si permettono a muso duro di dire ad un dirigente come svolgere il suo lavoro, ci si fanno quattro risate e si inneggia all'intelligenza dei poveri bambini. 

E trovo anche questo assolutamente vergognoso. 

In Islanda l'insegnamento è il terzo ruolo riconosciuto perchè i bambini, pur essendo riconosciuti bambini, sono il FUTURO del paese. E in quei termini vengono trattati dalle istituzioni. 

Spero di essere riuscita a meglio spiegare i miei interventi sul ruolo dei genitori e sul perchè dicevo della circolarità. 

Tutto questo a me pare mera strumentalizzazione delle emotività genitoriali. 

Che ovviamente non scattano verso la sindaca che si inventa titoli inesistenti, fottendo il sistema per l'avanti e per l'indietro. 
E quindi per quella sindaca, come per il cucù che di sicuro ci ha ben rappresentato in europa, sì, ci si indigna. 

Ma non sono i "miei figggli".


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me piaceva parlare di questo, di "ruoli che ci si porta a spasso"..
> 
> Però va bene anche divagare, in genere si parla di dove "ci porta il cuore"..
> 
> ...


Per me non è questione di "dove porta il cuore", ma di contesto. Il fatto è avvenuto in un preciso momento storico in cui accadono cose particolari e l'episodio slegato dalla circostanza è di semplice lettura; non altrettanto si può dire se si allarga l'orizzonte come si sta facendo qui. Ho trovato diversi interventi davvero illuminanti, lasciamoli scorrere per il bene comune


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ne ho avute di tutti i colori politici, alle superiori
> 
> Dalla fascista praticamente in divisa (scienze e geografia) alla comunista marxista (italiano)
> 
> ...


L’ho già detto. Io non ho fatto niente. Ho pensato di cambiare scuola, non l’ho fatto.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Penso che una docente non si svegli una mattina e decida di essere in un certo modo; penso che già saprei di che persona di tratta, anzi di che insegnante si tratti  e penso che avrei fatto di già le mie valutazioni riguardo la sua professionalità basandomi su elementi quali il colloquio con lei, con i miei figli e con altri elementi dell'istituzione scolastica; penso che non sarei caduta dal pero, ecco.


E quindi? Questo episodio acqua fresca?

Non capisco..

Confrontiamo i liberamente, non siamo monitorati da funzionari del ministero che devono decidere che fare di questa signora, siamo liberi

Sfruttiamo la libertà


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ma no. Dite per la milionesima volta che non vorreste questa balenga come insegnante dei vostri figli
> 
> Anzi, diciamolo tutti ad ogni post


I discorsi più elevati e politici li lascio a te e sinceramente di discutere con una che ha sto tono da presa per il culo non ho interesse. 
Buon proseguimento


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho già detto. Io non ho fatto niente. Ho pensato di cambiare scuola, non l’ho fatto.


E se una di queste insegnanti di tuo figlio si fosse resa protagonista di un episodio così sotto i tuoi occhi, la avresti comunque ritenuta idonea nel ruolo specifico?

E se si/no ... Perché?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E quindi? Questo episodio acqua fresca?
> 
> Non capisco..
> 
> ...


Non è acqua fresca ma ho sempre lasciato che i miei figli si confrontassero con figure educative di tutti i tipi; anche oggi hanno a che fare con persone che non mi piacciono ma ritengo sia necessario anche il confronto con costoro, anche se rivestono ruoli importanti. Il grosso si fa a casa.



Nocciola ha detto:


> I discorsi più elevati e politici li lascio a te e sinceramente di discutere con una che ha sto tono da presa per il culo non ho interesse.
> Buon proseguimento


Mi spiace per la tua reazione. Ti chiedo scusa  Non era mia intenzione deridere, ci scherzavo un po' su (discorsi elevati io non ne faccio, sono abbastanza terra terra).


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci si porta addosso i ruoli che si rivestono in società?
> Ovviamente. Senza ruoli (maschere) si farebbe una gran fatica ad essere riconosciuti, tramite generalizzazione, e si farebbe pure fatica a riconoscer le funzioni che si agiscono nella società.
> 
> Altra domanda: ogni ruolo, dal più basso al più alto, porta con sè responsabilità?
> ...


Si si.. ti do ragione.. infatti cerco di estendere il concetto, e non di circoscriverlo al "caso di specie"

Ho preso questo perché la cronaca mi (ci) offre questo

Ma mi interessa ovviamente il concetto, non le sorti della maestra.

E nemmeno le percentuali di casa Pound 

Nel senso.. non in questo discorso


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E se una di queste insegnanti di tuo figlio si fosse resa protagonista di un episodio così sotto i tuoi occhi, la avresti comunque ritenuta idonea nel ruolo specifico?
> 
> E se si/no ... Perché?


Guarda che essere una cretina è peggio (senza escludere che la tipa urlante sia anche cretina) ma io credo nel valore del misurarsi con persone diverse e distinguere tra istituzioni e persone che le rappresentano.
Quindi una insegnante cretina non è un problema per me. 
Per dire io ho una passione irrazionale per i Carabinieri e se riesco a procurarmi un loro calendario sono felice.
Questo non mi impedisce di essere indignata per quelli che infangano l’Arma, ma soprattutto non mi impedisce di riconoscere che ci sono errori nella selezione in ingresso e periodica, come nella scuola,


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La contestazione nei confronti di questa levata di scudi è per me data dal fatto che si vuole mettere in relazione (come appunto sostiene Skorpio aprendo il thread) che vi sono ruoli/lavori che richiedono un comportamento coerente anche fuori dal luogo di lavoro.
> Il bello è che istintivamente sarei d’accordo, ma riflettendo mi risulta evidente la pericolosità di questo principio perché diventa arbitrario il criterio.
> Per dire io penso che il fumo sia un comportamento grave e pericoloso per la salute e non vorrei per i miei figli un insegnante che desse questo cattivo esempio che è in contrasto con le direttive educative e i progetti specifici attuati nelle scuole.
> Ma ugualmente si potrebbe dire per l’uso di alcol e così via.
> ...


piu' chiara di cosi, no se puede


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non è acqua fresca ma ho sempre lasciato che i miei figli si confrontassero con figure educative di tutti i tipi; anche oggi hanno a che fare con persone che non mi piacciono ma ritengo sia necessario anche il confronto con costoro, anche se rivestono ruoli importanti. Il grosso si fa a casa.


Che faresti oggi pomeriggio con tuo figlio?? 

Nulla?

Telefonata a qualche mamma in classe?
Preoccupazione? Nervosismo?

Nulla?

Che faresti adesso?

(Sono stronzo .. lo so.. scusami..  )


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che faresti oggi pomeriggio con tuo figlio??
> 
> Nulla?
> 
> ...



Alcuni degli educatori capitati in sorte ai miei figli sfortunatamente si sono resi responsabili di fatti, in sede di lavoro, parecchio gravi, anche coinvolgendo direttamente loro. Ho fatto le mie valutazioni a 360°, lavorato in casa, e lasciato tutto com'era.

Non sei stronzo; giustamente cerchi di capire.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si.. ti do ragione.. infatti cerco di estendere il concetto, e non di circoscriverlo al "caso di specie"
> 
> Ho preso questo perché la cronaca mi (ci) offre questo
> 
> ...


Se si vuol ragionare di ruoli, non si può ragionare degli stessi esulando dal contesto in cui vivono, si costruiscono e co-costruiscono. 

I ruoli non sono una entità astratta. Sono manifestazioni concrete di esigenze sociali. 
E vivono attraverso il riconoscimento sociale. 

Quindi non mi stupisce che una maestra si comporti come la tipa della manifestazione. 

In fondo, socialmente parlando, il suo ruolo è relegato a lavaculi. 

Ma....queste sono poi le richieste. Sottopagate. Non riconosciute e sottoposte a ricatti, aggressioni fisiche e verbali. 
[video=youtube;bqTVTBVpq2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqTVTBVpq2Y[/video]


Quindi, più che di ruoli, io parlerei più dei contesti in cui i ruoli si formano. 
Che un ruolo non sta in piedi in teoria. 

Quale è il contesto socio culturale in cui questa situazione è trattata? 

E come, le istituzioni stanno usando questa situazioni èer fare educazione alla cittadinanza e quanto invece stanno utilizzando la situazione per creare una situazione medievale da "dagli alla strega" ? 

E quali sono le motivazioni per cui i rappresentanti in massimo grado dello stato e quindi dei cittadini nicchiano rispetto ad una riflessione proattiva? 

A chi fa comodo il mantenimento di una situazione, di un clima emotivo per cui è sufficiente trovare il nemico (da sostituire alla velocità della luce con un altro) e guarda caso il nemico è sempre fra noi? 

Con noi intendo quelli che si ritrovano a subire decisioni allucinanti dall'alto e si ritrovano a manifestare contro il nulla sostenendo la guerra fra poveri mentre i la forbice fra ricchi e poveri? 

Non parlo della pagliacciata di quel politico che ha pubblicato il suo conto corrente facendo pubblicità alla sua povertà...veramente

Forse dei figggli ci si dovrebbe preoccupare in questi termini, e non nei termini protettivi per cui li si debba proteggere dalle brutte persone. 

Forse sarebbe meglio insegnare ai figgggli a riconoscerle le brutte persone e averci a che fare tenendo le distanze e la propria posizione. 

O vogliam fare come le madri dei tossici con cui avevo a che fare che, immancabilmente, dopo avermi descritto le malefatte, il disastro economico e a volte le violenze dei figli, finivano il discorso "era così buono!!! è stato trascinato..." 

E in questi termini dal mio punto di vista l'emotività genitoriale dovrebbe esser lasciata fuori. 

E sarebbe invece opportuno parlare del ruolo genitoriale. Che è altro. 
E del contesto in cui questo ruolo entra in contatto con gli altri ruoli. 
E qui il codice paterno e materno, e le istituzioni. 
Perchè quei codici, che sostengono le istituzioni, si insegnano solo, ribadisco SOLO, in famiglia. 

Ribadisco. Non voglio sviare il discorso. 

Sto sostenendo che senza un'analisi del contesto in cui i ruoli vivono, stiam parlando di aria fritta e di emotività spiccia. 
Che va benissimo eh...ma alla fine si perpetua soltanto la guerra fra poveri, che finisce per mettere in discussione anche questioni di diritto non indifferenti. 

In primis l'utilizzo del furor di popolo, manipolato ad arte, per fare propaganda. 

E le istituzioni?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> lavorato in casa,
> .


Mi basta 

Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se si vuol ragionare di ruoli, non si può ragionare degli stessi esulando dal contesto in cui vivono, si costruiscono e co-costruiscono.
> 
> I ruoli non sono una entità astratta. Sono manifestazioni concrete di esigenze sociali.
> E vivono attraverso il riconoscimento sociale.
> ...


sottoscrivo


----------



## Foglia (4 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci si porta addosso i ruoli che si rivestono in società?
> Ovviamente. Senza ruoli (maschere) si farebbe una gran fatica ad essere riconosciuti, tramite generalizzazione, e si farebbe pure fatica a riconoscer le funzioni che si agiscono nella società.
> 
> Altra domanda: ogni ruolo, dal più basso al più alto, porta con sè responsabilità?
> ...



Eh si. Ogni ruolo porta con sé il potere che e' legato a quel ruolo. Dalla  "cellula" che viene riconosciuta dalla Costituzione  (la famiglia, quale istituzione per così dire naturale) per passare a tutte le strutture e sovrastrutture create per far sì che il privato non sia un singolo, ma appunto un cittadino.
E' che spesso i propri ruoli li si sente lontani. E' difficile per noi ragionare non da singoli, ma da membri di una collettività. E come spesso il potere portato dal ruolo si traduce in potere usato da e per il singolo, altrettanto spesso quel ruolo ce lo scolliamo di dosso. E non vediamo i ruoli negli altri finché non abbiamo bisogno di tornare, noi stessi, cittadini. E allora ci sentiamo minacciati dall'insegnante che sclera... Perché potrebbe sclerare con i nostri figli. Ma ci scolliamo il nostro ruolo di genitori quando i nostri figgggglllli (come dici tu) vanno  "difesi" non dall'istituzione (che di punto in bianco non vediamo più) ma dall'individuo -insegnante. A torto o a ragione, ma senza avere chiaro che un conto è la mela marcia, altro conto e'  "io so sempre cosa e' meglio per MIO figlio".

La verità è che siamo individui che, in quanto posti in una collettività organizzata, devono essere cittadini.

Diciamo che spesso manca la forza di certe istituzioni. Verissimo quello che dici sui genitori che si permettono di dare contro agli insegnanti.

Faccio un volo un po' pindarico, ora. Gli avvocati che per debiti loro personali  (estranei alla professione) vengono sottoposti a pignoramento sono passibili di sanzioni disciplinari.

Ecco: non andrò mai in giro a urlare "morite" a quelli del cnf 
Però una cosa la dico: che una buona fetta degli avvocati  (specialmente nel meridione, ma non solo) alimenti il novero dei soggetti ai limiti di una soglia reddituale della povertà, non è mistero per nessuno. E che senso ha sanzionare un avvocato per il fatto che gli hanno espropriato esecutivamente un bene?

Pare nessuno eh. E' come dire " se vuoi fare parte della schiera dei poveri, le regole sono queste: che se ti pignorano, oltre al danno avrai una reazione disciplinare". Ma questo è il ruolo 
Non è che sempre le regole siano accettate di buon grado, comunque. Che la attuale situazione della avvocatura la conosce pure il gatto  
E questa sanzione disciplinare e' a dire poco anacronistica.

Questo per dire che a volte  (non sempre) dietro certi tipi di reazione c'è una scarsa tutela.
Non e' possibile scaricare la maleducazione dei bambini sulla scuola, però non si può neppure aspettare che i bambini diventino nonni prima di rimuovere un insegnante incapace. Provato sulla mia pelle, e il rimedio non dovrebbe essere quello di cambiare scuola 

Finché sono rimasta, non ho mai sentito i miei genitori dire una parola contro in mia presenza. Dopo molto tempo, ho saputo retroscena per cui la preside aveva pacchi di lettere di segnalazioni sulla scrivania.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> 1 Quale è il contesto socio culturale in cui questa situazione è trattata?
> 
> 2 E come, le istituzioni stanno usando questa situazioni èer fare educazione alla cittadinanza e quanto invece stanno utilizzando la situazione per creare una situazione medievale da "dagli alla strega" ?
> 
> ...


1 posso parlare del contesto oggettivo: manifestazione AUTORIZZATA.. gruppo di persone che volevano impedirla.. gruppo di militari che LAVORAVANO per consentirla.

questo a prescindere da colori politici, situazioni economiche, contesti sociali, delusioni sentimentali, o frustrazioni sessuali.
se non è comunemente accettato da tutti questo punto di partenza, al di fuori di ogni altro contorno o contesto, non si va da nessuna parte

2 lo hanno sempre fatto e lo faranno sempre,  infatti a me questo argomento non interessa, nel senso.. non in questo 3d che ho aperto ... non sono interessato a farci focus, è scontato

3 perché ha un costo politico e sociale che per infiniti motivi non si può oggi sostenere

4 a quelle stesse persone che si fregano le mani quando qualcuno comincia a ululare che tornano i fasci e che tra 2 mesi siam tutti vestiti di nero e si fa il saluto romano

5 io non ho mai manifestato contro il nulla... bisogna sentire chi lo fa 

6  certo che gli va insegnato.. ma bisogna anche fare il ruolo di tutela genitoriale. che prevede sia il buttare in piazza, sia incartare e proteggere.. non è una cosa a senso unico, sennò è solo una modalità di comodo. serve elasticità.
un giorno ti butto nella mischia, l'altro (a seconda delle condizioni) ti tengo alla larga

7 io sono gelido. non è la maestra di mio figlio. ho visto molto fuoco, ma su altri argomenti anche ripescati dal libro dei ricordi. non sono responsabile di questi fuochi

8 si insegnano in famiglia , ma si possono anche disimparare fuori. succede molto spesso. poi bisogna vedere la famiglia di ciascuno e che tipo di famiglia, non è così per tutti

9 ripeto.. io sono gelido. per me una INSEGNANTE che tenta di impedire una manifestazione legalmente autorizzata, e a delle persone che cercano di fare il loro lavoro, impedendolo, grida pezzi di merda, NON può fare l'insegnante.

10 le istituzioni... bisogna non vivere di aspettative.. se ci sono bene, ma bisogna anche essere pronti a entrare in azione senza aspettare che arrivino le istituzioni. poi c'è giustamente chi aspetta le istituzioni, lo rispetto
io mi muovo in proprio. faccio il mio ruolo di genitore


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno il pensiero di chi scende in piazza per impedire a Casapound di manifestare è di natura differente.  è uno scontro tra pensieri dichiaratamente totalitari.    anche il pensiero dei partiti eurofanatici non è da meno.  la libertà non è mai interessata così poco


E questo è benaltrismo.
Due cazzate non fanno una cosa buona.
P.S. : non nutro alcuna simpatia per gli antifà, ciononostante ritengo che CP e FN debbano essere messi al bando.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E questo è benaltrismo.
> Due cazzate non fanno una cosa buona.
> P.S. : non nutro alcuna simpatia per gli antifà, ciononostante *ritengo che CP e FN debbano essere messi al bando*.


Perché?
Senza citare la parola fascismo (che oggi è diventata sinonimo di qualsiasi schieramento che non aderisca al politically correct http://criticalmastra.corriere.it/2...che-possono-creare-falsi-alibi/?refresh_ce-cp e http://www.huffingtonpost.it/corrad...-piu-i-nostri-spazi-di-liberta_b_7799798.html) e dando un'occhiata per esempio al programma
https://www.docdroid.net/Bg8qGdw/programma-casapound-2018.pdf#page=16
Riteniamo la nostra democrazia così debole  da dover mettere al bando chi è un po' meno allineato rispetto a... cosa?
Abbiamo già uno sbarramento...
Oggi ho letto un commento su Facebook di qualcuno che avrebbe voluto legare la capacità di voto al livello di istruzione.
Un voto per la licenza media, 2 per quello liceale, 3 per i laureati, 4 per quelli con specialità etc etc.
Mah...


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2018)

I ruoli ce li portiamo sempre più a spasso.
Clinton e Berlusconi ne sanno qualcosa, per dire.
Chiunque di noi deve sempre mantenere un'immagine pubblica che sia compatibile con la propria vita professionale.
Le imprese ormai normalmente consultano Google e i Social Network per effettuare assunzioni e valutare profili.
http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/impr...ebook-212155.shtml?uuid=ACOcNAYB&refresh_ce=1
Nell'era di internet, del sesto potere, e del politically correct è impensabile che vita privata e ruoli restino scissi per chiunque di noi e siano privi di conseguenze.
Questo può comportare una limitazione della libertà?
Sì, a mio parere.
http://www.huffingtonpost.it/corrad...-piu-i-nostri-spazi-di-liberta_b_7799798.html


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E questo è benaltrismo. Due cazzate non fanno una cosa buona. P.S. : non nutro alcuna simpatia per gli antifà, ciononostante ritengo che CP e FN debbano essere messi al bando.


  premesso che come da facile previsione, FN+ CPI elettoralmente valgono l'1,4% circa e quindi veramente molto rumore per nulla.  chiedere di mettere al bando CPI quando esiste Potere al Popolo è francamente ridicolo.


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Senza citare la parola fascismo (che oggi è diventata sinonimo di qualsiasi schieramento che non aderisca al politically correct http://criticalmastra.corriere.it/2...che-possono-creare-falsi-alibi/?refresh_ce-cp e http://www.huffingtonpost.it/corrad...-piu-i-nostri-spazi-di-liberta_b_7799798.html) e dando un'occhiata per esempio al programma
> https://www.docdroid.net/Bg8qGdw/programma-casapound-2018.pdf#page=16
> Riteniamo la nostra democrazia così debole  da dover mettere al bando chi è un po' meno allineato rispetto a... cosa?
> ...


il che vorrebbe dire che il mio voto vale 4 volte quello del ministro dell'istruzione?  per me va bene eh


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché? Senza citare la parola fascismo (che oggi è diventata sinonimo di qualsiasi schieramento che non aderisca al politically correct http://criticalmastra.corriere.it/2...che-possono-creare-falsi-alibi/?refresh_ce-cp e http://www.huffingtonpost.it/corrad...-piu-i-nostri-spazi-di-liberta_b_7799798.html) e dando un'occhiata per esempio al programma https://www.docdroid.net/Bg8qGdw/programma-casapound-2018.pdf#page=16 Riteniamo la nostra democrazia così debole  da dover mettere al bando chi è un po' meno allineato rispetto a... cosa? Abbiamo già uno sbarramento... Oggi ho letto un commento su Facebook di qualcuno che avrebbe voluto legare la capacità di voto al livello di istruzione. Un voto per la licenza media, 2 per quello liceale, 3 per i laureati, 4 per quelli con specialità etc etc. Mah...


  Consapevolezza politica legata alla scolarizzazione? Scolarizzazione = cultura?  Io non credo, anche perchè poi dire: cultura e scolarizzazione = censo è un passo breve.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Consapevolezza politica legata alla scolarizzazione? Scolarizzazione = cultura?  Io non credo, anche perchè poi dire: cultura e scolarizzazione = censo è un passo breve.


Esatto.
Le idee si propongono e la loro forza emerge nell'essere accolte. Questa è la politica.


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che vorrebbe dire che il mio voto vale 4 volte quello del ministro dell'istruzione?  per me va bene eh


  Perciò i laureati sarebbero l'unica oligarchia in grado di avere consapevolezza politica?


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò i laureati sarebbero l'unica oligarchia in grado di avere consapevolezza politica?


  ovvio che no, ma era giusto per fare un esempio concreto di che cosa vorrebbe dire.   una timocrazia basata sul titolo di studio in un'epoca in cui abbiamo laureati, specialmente in scienze delle merendine, che hanno un livello culturale inferiore a mio nonno che aveva la terza elementare, sarebbe veremante grottesca


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che come da facile previsione, FN+ CPI elettoralmente valgono l'1,4% circa e quindi veramente molto rumore per nulla.  chiedere di mettere al bando CPI quando esiste Potere al Popolo è francamente ridicolo.


Scusami ma Potere al Popolo (che non me gusta manco un po', sia chiaro) non propone nulla di contrario alla Costituzione.
Questi si.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Senza citare la parola fascismo (che oggi è diventata sinonimo di qualsiasi schieramento che non aderisca al politically correct http://criticalmastra.corriere.it/2...che-possono-creare-falsi-alibi/?refresh_ce-cp e http://www.huffingtonpost.it/corrad...-piu-i-nostri-spazi-di-liberta_b_7799798.html) e dando un'occhiata per esempio al programma
> https://www.docdroid.net/Bg8qGdw/programma-casapound-2018.pdf#page=16
> Riteniamo la nostra democrazia così debole  da dover mettere al bando chi è un po' meno allineato rispetto a... cosa?
> ...


La querelle 'fascisti/antifascisti' mi ha sempre lasciato tutto sommato indifferente, per il semplice motivo che :
a) i 'fascisti' erano tutto sommato numericamente irrilevanti ;
b) che non ho mai sopportato l'ipocrisia antifascista quando declinata in slogan pro domo propria (c'è gente che sull'antifascismo c'ha campato alla grandissima).
Ciò detto, constatato il crescente consenso di formazioni come FN e CP, non ritengo che liquidarli come numericamente irrilevanti sia corretto, visto e considerato che sono formazioni in crescita e che non vorrei arrivassero al 5/7 % per sentir dire che c'è un'emergenza fascista perchè magari sarà troppo tardi per porre rimedio...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La querelle 'fascisti/antifascisti' mi ha sempre lasciato tutto sommato indifferente, per il semplice motivo che :
> a) i 'fascisti' erano tutto sommato numericamente irrilevanti ;
> b) che non ho mai sopportato l'ipocrisia antifascista quando declinata in slogan pro domo propria (c'è gente che sull'antifascismo c'ha campato alla grandissima).
> Ciò detto, constatato il crescente consenso di formazioni come FN e CP, non ritengo che liquidarli come numericamente irrilevanti sia corretto, visto e considerato che sono formazioni in crescita e che non vorrei arrivassero al 5/7 % per sentir dire che c'è un'emergenza fascista perchè magari sarà troppo tardi per porre rimedio...View attachment 13511


condivido


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2018)

*...*

Ragazzi.. tranquilli.. è tutto finito 

Anche stavolta abbiamo scampato il pericolo del fascismo, e anche quello del comunismo

Siamo salvi

Ci è andata di culo (come sempre) :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ragazzi.. tranquilli.. è tutto finito
> 
> Anche stavolta abbiamo scampato il pericolo del fascismo, e anche quello del comunismo
> 
> ...


Oggi i nostri problemi sono solo iniziati....


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Oggi i nostri problemi sono solo iniziati....


Eh sì.. si ritorna ai problemi veri.. 

Peccato però.. è stato bello sognare qualche settimana..

Vabbè..


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. si ritorna ai problemi veri..
> 
> Peccato però.. è stato bello sognare qualche settimana..
> 
> Vabbè..


La nostra situazione purtroppo mi ricorda molto la repubblica di weimar.


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusami ma Potere al Popolo (che non me gusta manco un po', sia chiaro) non propone nulla di contrario alla Costituzione. Questi si. View attachment 13510


  non mi risulta che proporsi come obbiettivo il trasformare l'Italia in una Corea del Nord sia esattamente in linea con la Costituzione.  detto questo, resta che la sinistra ha strepito per 3 mesi contro 2 formazioni politiche che insieme hanno preso l'1,4% invece di parlare agli italiani.   credo la campagna elettorale più ridicola mai vista.

e nel momento in cui FN e/o CPI dovesse arrivare al 7-8% vorrà dire che gli italiani si riconosceranno in parte nei loro programmi.

per una volta provate ad entrare nell'ordine di idee che se la gente vota per un partito lo fa perchè ci si riconosce.


----------



## bettypage (5 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi risulta che proporsi come obbiettivo il trasformare l'Italia in una Corea del Nord sia esattamente in linea con la Costituzione.  detto questo, resta che la sinistra ha strepito per 3 mesi contro 2 formazioni politiche che insieme hanno preso l'1,4% invece di parlare agli italiani.   credo la campagna elettorale più ridicola mai vista.
> 
> e nel momento in cui FN e/o CPI dovesse arrivare al 7-8% vorrà dire che gli italiani si riconosceranno in parte nei loro programmi.
> 
> per una volta provate ad entrare nell'ordine di idee che se la gente vota per un partito lo fa perchè ci si riconosce.


E chi sarebbero costoro che auspicano alla Corea del nord??? Ma guarda che basta leggersi il curriculum di di Stefano e della Carofalo per capire il livello...comunque tutta questa acredine ha portato alla vittoria del perbenismo: il provveditorato di Torino si è attivato «La sanzione prospettata – si legge nella nota riportata dal quotidiano nazionale – è quella del licenziamento. Il procedimento anche a seguito di ulteriori approfondimenti effettuati dall’ufficio scolastico nelle scorse ore, è stato attivato in considerazione della gravità della condotta tenuta dalla docente che, seppure non avvenuta all’interno dell’istituzione scolastica, contrasta in maniera evidente con i doveri inerenti la funzione educativa e arreca grave pregiudizio alla scuola, agli alunni, alle famiglie e all’immagine stessa della pubblica amministrazione». rilassatevi che ora i vostri figli sono al sicuro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

La verità è che il Centrodestra ha perso. Con un sistema realmente maggioritario oggi avremmo un governo Salvini con ampia maggioranza. E sarebbe stato un vero scossone.
I poteri finanziari, che dominano, lo sapevano  benissimo. E hanno usato il servo Gentiloni per costruire una legge che non facesse vincere nessuno.
O meglio: trasformasse il bastonatissimo e odiatissimo PD di nuovo nel vincitore. 
Non c'è alternativa al governo PD-5S. Ci cuccheremo 5 anni di Governo Di Maio (strapieno di piddini) con le stesse politiche di Renzi e Gentiloni: nemici degli italiani e amici degli invasori.
I 5S sono piddini mascherati.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> contrasta in maniera evidente con i doveri inerenti la funzione educativa


Io veramente ero rilassato anche prima...

La mia è stata una proposta di riflessione del tutto asettica e distaccata, prendendo a spunto l'episodio.

E da persona calata in un preciso e chiaro contesto sociale (Italia anno domini 2018)

Se queste che ho quotato sono le "percezioni" dell'istituzione (nel bene o nel male, nel pregio o nel difetto) a me non sembra di essere andato molto distante dalla realtà .

Non me ne rallegro, non me ne rattristo. Prendo atto


----------



## perplesso (5 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero costoro che auspicano alla Corea del nord??? Ma guarda che basta leggersi il curriculum di di Stefano e della Carofalo per capire il livello...comunque tutta questa acredine ha portato alla vittoria del perbenismo: il provveditorato di Torino si è attivato «La sanzione prospettata – si legge nella nota riportata dal quotidiano nazionale – è quella del licenziamento. Il procedimento anche a seguito di ulteriori approfondimenti effettuati dall’ufficio scolastico nelle scorse ore, è stato attivato in considerazione della gravità della condotta tenuta dalla docente che, seppure non avvenuta all’interno dell’istituzione scolastica, contrasta in maniera evidente con i doveri inerenti la funzione educativa e arreca grave pregiudizio alla scuola, agli alunni, alle famiglie e all’immagine stessa della pubblica amministrazione». rilassatevi che ora i vostri figli sono al sicuro.


  mi pare il minimo.    una che scende in piazza per impedire a qualcuno di parlare non può essere una buona maestra


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La querelle 'fascisti/antifascisti' mi ha sempre lasciato tutto sommato indifferente, per il semplice motivo che :
> a) i 'fascisti' erano tutto sommato numericamente irrilevanti ;
> b) che non ho mai sopportato l'ipocrisia antifascista quando declinata in slogan pro domo propria (c'è gente che sull'antifascismo c'ha campato alla grandissima).
> Ciò detto, constatato il crescente consenso di formazioni come FN e CP, non ritengo che liquidarli come numericamente irrilevanti sia corretto, visto e considerato che sono formazioni in crescita e che non vorrei arrivassero al 5/7 % per sentir dire che c'è un'emergenza fascista perchè magari sarà troppo tardi per porre rimedio...View attachment 13511


Hai letto il programma di Casa Pound?
Quanti punti trovi che siano non condivisibili (non dico realizzabili, è ovvio che i programmi mostrino solo la linea di pensiero, non ciò che si andrà effettivamente a realizzare)?
Io ne ho trovati di meno nel programma del PD o di M5S, per dire.
Il vero problema della sinistra è aver lasciato alla destra sociale tutti i temi del sociale.
Di certo non è la presenza di due formazioni di destra sociale.
Qualcuno se ne è accorto.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi risulta che proporsi come obbiettivo il trasformare l'Italia in una Corea del Nord sia esattamente in linea con la Costituzione.  detto questo, resta che la sinistra ha strepito per 3 mesi contro 2 formazioni politiche che insieme hanno preso l'1,4% invece di parlare agli italiani.   credo la campagna elettorale più ridicola mai vista.
> 
> e nel momento in cui FN e/o CPI dovesse arrivare al 7-8% vorrà dire che gli italiani si riconosceranno in parte nei loro programmi.
> 
> per una volta provate ad entrare nell'ordine di idee che se *la gente vota per un partito lo fa perchè ci si riconosce*.


Esattamente.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì.. si ritorna ai problemi veri..
> 
> Peccato però.. è stato bello sognare qualche settimana..
> 
> Vabbè..


Già.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La verità è che il Centrodestra ha perso. Con un sistema realmente maggioritario oggi avremmo un governo Salvini con ampia maggioranza. E sarebbe stato un vero scossone.
> I poteri finanziari, che dominano, lo sapevano  benissimo. E hanno usato il servo Gentiloni per costruire una legge che non facesse vincere nessuno.
> O meglio: trasformasse il bastonatissimo e odiatissimo PD di nuovo nel vincitore.
> Non c'è alternativa al governo PD-5S. Ci cuccheremo 5 anni di Governo Di Maio (strapieno di piddini) con le stesse politiche di Renzi e Gentiloni: nemici degli italiani e amici degli invasori.
> I 5S sono piddini mascherati.


Il solito governo genuflesso alle politiche europee e dei mercati (che hanno in mano il nostro debito).
Non mi aspetto molto di più.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare il minimo.    una che scende in piazza per impedire a qualcuno di parlare non può essere una buona maestra


ma sei rincitrullito del tutto o cosa ?  non rispondere


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi risulta che proporsi come obbiettivo il trasformare l'Italia in una Corea del Nord sia esattamente in linea con la Costituzione.  detto questo, resta che la sinistra ha strepito per 3 mesi contro 2 formazioni politiche che insieme hanno preso l'1,4% invece di parlare agli italiani.   credo la campagna elettorale più ridicola mai vista.
> 
> e nel momento in cui FN e/o CPI dovesse arrivare al 7-8% vorrà dire che gli italiani si riconosceranno in parte nei loro programmi.
> 
> per una volta provate ad entrare nell'ordine di idee che se la gente vota per un partito lo fa perchè ci si riconosce.


ma certo che si ...infatti anche al tempo del fascio erano tutti allineati 

comunque ora tocca a di maio e salvini


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hai letto il programma di Casa Pound?
> Quanti punti trovi che siano non condivisibili (non dico realizzabili, è ovvio che i programmi mostrino solo la linea di pensiero, non ciò che si andrà effettivamente a realizzare)?
> Io ne ho trovati di meno nel programma del PD o di M5S, per dire.
> Il vero problema della sinistra è aver lasciato alla destra sociale tutti i temi del sociale.
> ...


si sono dimenticati di aggiungere nel programma che nel caso non sei d accordo ti pigliano a testate per spaccarti il naso ( se va bene )


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si sono dimenticati di aggiungere nel programma che nel caso non sei d accordo ti pigliano a testate per spaccarti il naso ( se va bene )


Avevo un amico al liceo del Fronte della Gioventù.
Quando andava ad attaccare i volantini c'erano sempre gli autonomi che lo menavano.
Così altri suoi amici andavano a cercare gli autonomi quando attaccavano i volantini e li menavano.
Allora gli autonomi tornavano e quando trovavano uno del fronte lo menavano.
Così quelli del fronte rispondevano e...
Sono decenni che va avanti così.
Anarchici, autonomi, fascisti etc.
Quando si beccano giù botte e insulti.
D'altronde avendo frequentato centri sociali anarchici so quanto si sia augurata la morte ai poliziotti nelle loro pubblicazioni.
Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.
Finché resta nel sottobosco si fa finta che non esista, quando diventa dominio dei media tutti a gridare allo scandalo.
Quella maestra è una vita probabilmente che si comporta così. Se è conosciuta alla Digos un motivo ci sarà...
("Io mi potrei trovare *fucile in mano* a combattere questi individui")


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma certo che si ...infatti anche al tempo del fascio *erano tutti allineati *
> 
> comunque ora tocca a di maio e salvini



No, per niente.
Il nonno di mia moglie per questo ha il suo nome su una lapide commemorativa.
Un mio zio è finito al campo di concentramento.
Mio bisnonno ha bevuto tanto di quell'olio di ricino.
Se si vuole non ci si allinea e si rischiano le conseguenze.
Se non si rischia nulla è perché si è allineati.
E la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è da sempre allineata.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Avevo un amico al liceo del Fronte della Gioventù.
> Quando andava ad attaccare i volantini c'erano sempre gli autonomi che lo menavano.
> Così altri suoi amici andavano a cercare gli autonomi quando attaccavano i volantini e li menavano.
> Allora gli autonomi tornavano e quando trovavano uno del fronte lo menavano.
> ...


appunto e' bene che rimangano esigui
se li si giustifica la strada e' quella dello sdoganamento
poi fate voi ...io rispondo per me


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, per niente.
> Il nonno di mia moglie per questo ha il suo nome su una lapide commemorativa.
> Un mio zio è finito al campo di concentramento.
> Mio bisnonno ha bevuto tanto di quell'olio di ricino.
> ...


a ma pure i miei erano sotto scopa dai fascisti ma appunto se li conosci li eviti 

per il resto le manifestazione fasciste sono storia e le acclamazioni al duce pure


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto e' bene che rimangano esigui
> se li si giustifica la strada e' quella dello sdoganamento
> poi fate voi ...io rispondo per me


Io ho fatto parte delle liste di Rifondazione, ma riconosco la libertà a chiunque di esercitare le proprie idee e di avere una rappresentanza partitica e ti confesso che nel programma di Casa Pound ci sono molti punti in cui mi riconosco.
Ed è questo a farmi incazzare di più, perché non mi riconosco affatto nei programmi dei partiti di maggioranza per la mancanza di tematiche che considero adeguate nel campo del sociale.
Il comune dove risiedo dopo decenni di PCI e centrosinistra in giunta alle ultime elezioni ha lasciato il posto alla Lega e ai Fratelli d'Italia.
Tutti scemi?
No, è che è un comune costituito in massima parte da immigrati e da operai e pensionati con basso reddito, dove ci sono problemi di microcriminalità e di ordine pubblico dovuti anche agli immigrati nordafricani (spacciano e si accoltellano in pieno centro), dove ci sono infiltrazioni mafiose e dove un sindaco dieci anni fa del centrosinistra ha emesso fatture false per la costruzione di un centro commerciale e preso tangenti finendo a far commissariare il comune.
In Italia esistono molte realtà di questo tipo ed è soprattutto lì che si è avvertito il divario tra i partiti centristi, tesi principalmente a mantenere lo status quo di persone che hanno situazioni reddituali che non trasmettono troppe angosce e le aspirazioni deluse di tanta gente.
Perché a un esodato, a un disoccupato di 60 anni, a un ragazzo che non trova lavoro, al proprietario di piccola impresa che paga sempre più tasse per guadagnare sempre meno, all'edicolante che non guadagna più un cazzo non puoi stare a raccontare la storiella del'antifascismo oggi, nel 2018. 
Io sono a Milano e vedo quante attività hanno chiuso di recente e sono a conoscenza dei problemi di tante persone.
Però questi sono invisibili...
Dovrei preoccuparmi della sorte di una maestra che ci ha messo la faccia e pensa di dover imbracciare un fucile (!) per combattere un nemico che non esiste più per nessuno di noi?
Fascismo e comunismo sono morti con il '900.
Il mondo è cambiato ed è a questo _mondo nuov_o (... mi sono accorto che ho citato Huxley) che bisogna guardare.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

*...*

Comunque devo dire che Renzi è stato un òmo davero.

Sapeva che il PD sarebbe crollato, ma il culo della Boschi ha trovato la maniera di salvarlo.

Chapeau


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque devo dire che Renzi è stato un òmo davero.
> 
> Sapeva che il PD sarebbe crollato, ma il culo della Boschi ha trovato la maniera di salvarlo.
> 
> Chapeau


http://www.altoadige.it/cronaca/bol...elena-boschi-imbarazza-il-sudtirolo-1.1504555

Vabbè, nulla di strano. Sono strategie che fanno tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> http://www.altoadige.it/cronaca/bol...elena-boschi-imbarazza-il-sudtirolo-1.1504555


Eh.. questi si che erano problemi veri da risolvere..

Mica il fascismo o il comunismo.. :rotfl:

Povera Italia.. quanto siamo usati tutti, come fazzolettini di carta... E il bello è che non ci se ne accorge mica..

Macché..


----------



## ologramma (6 Marzo 2018)

comunque le chiacchiere stanno a zero. 
La sinistra vive di ricordi di guerra , il berlusca si è salvato tramite il ppiù giovane Salvini che ora lo comanda e ho sentito ora in tv che lui diceva non era mai stato secondo a qualcuno , ora voglio vedere come fa con Salvini  abbozzerà?
Di quelli che hanno vinto moralmente l'italia ovvero 5 Stelle che vi devo dire però vi consiglio di vedere la cartina di dove si sono affermati e mi è venuto in mente  di dire e ricordare come è avvenuta l'unità d'Italia iniziando dal sud , è vero che al nord c'è il centro destra ma loro piano piano prenderanno piede andate a vedere come già si stanno affermando .
Comunque italiani vivete di ricordi intendo voi di sinistra state sempre a cantà: bella ciao, la guerra è finita da un pezzo basta vedere che c'è ancora l'ANPI ma de che so morti i partigiano o so decrepiti , ma ve volete sveglià:up:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il solito governo genuflesso alle politiche europee e deimercati (che hanno in mano il nostro debito).
> Non mi aspetto molto di più.


Genuflettersi non è neanche sbagliato, visto che siamo sotto occupazione straniera ed è assolutamente proibito abbaiare.
Il guaio è che a questi piace inchinarsi dalla parte sbagliata, offrendo le terga al padrone.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque devo dire che Renzi è stato un òmo davero.
> 
> Sapeva che il PD sarebbe crollato, ma il culo della Boschi ha trovato la maniera di salvarlo.
> 
> Chapeau


e' un cavaliere ...ah no quello e' berlusconi


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho fatto parte delle liste di Rifondazione, ma riconosco la libertà a chiunque di esercitare le proprie idee e di avere una rappresentanza partitica e ti confesso che nel programma di Casa Pound ci sono molti punti in cui mi riconosco.
> Ed è questo a farmi incazzare di più, perché non mi riconosco affatto nei programmi dei partiti di maggioranza per la mancanza di tematiche che considero adeguate nel campo del sociale.
> Il comune dove risiedo dopo decenni di PCI e centrosinistra in giunta alle ultime elezioni ha lasciato il posto alla Lega e ai Fratelli d'Italia.
> Tutti scemi?
> ...


si ma figurati io ho oiena fiducia nei 5 stelle salvini e la destra 
faranno faville ne sono convinta


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. questi si che erano problemi veri da risolvere..
> 
> Mica il fascismo o il comunismo.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma mica solo da noi.
Ovunque si elaborano strategie elettorali. Non è che si va così, alla buona, a raccattare voti.
Anche la scelta dei candidati segue una logica.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si ma figurati io ho oiena fiducia nei 5 stelle salvini e la destra
> faranno faville ne sono convinta


Secondo me l’errore che fanno in molti é credere che chiunque vada su faccia qualcosa. 
Io ho smesso di sperarci ammesso che ci abbia mai sperato.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si ma figurati io ho oiena fiducia nei 5 stelle salvini e la destra
> faranno faville ne sono convinta


Il re ora è nudo.
Io so in questi anni quali sono stati i problemi emersi nella mia vita reale. 
Partendo da questi sono curioso di vedere se la tendenza al peggioramento sarà progressiva, se si arresterà o se ci sarà un miglioramento.
Da questo e solo da questo partiranno le mie valutazioni.
Ora non mi esprimo. Non ho alcun criterio di valutazione che mi consenta di farlo.
E non deve essere la paura del cambiamento a indurmi a commentare anzitempo.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e' un cavaliere ...ah no quello e' berlusconi


Quello prima ci trasmetteva la paura del comunismo

A queste elezioni la paura di finire in mano a una setta

Ha sempre paternalisticamente  fatto leva sulle paure

Ho PAURA che stavolta gli sia andata male


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

http://www.iltempo.it/cronache/2016/09/07/news/in-carcere-gli-anarchici-ammazza-poliziotti-1018941/

https://www.loccidentale.it/articoli/142453/digos-bliz-contro-anarchici-disposti-ad-uccidere


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello prima ci trasmetteva la paura del comunismo
> 
> A queste elezioni la paura di finire in mano a una setta
> 
> ...


Tutti hanno fatto leva sulle paure.
Del fascismo, degli immigrati, dei comunisti, di Berlusconi, dei disonesti, dell'Europa, degli uomini...


----------



## ologramma (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti hanno fatto leva sulle paure.
> Del fascismo, degli immigrati, dei comunisti, di Berlusconi, dei disonesti, dell'Europa, degli uomini...


 nel frattempo siamo caduti in basso e se non si prendono provvedimenti sempre più giù andiamo


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti hanno fatto leva sulle paure.
> Del fascismo, degli immigrati, dei comunisti, di Berlusconi, dei disonesti, dell'Europa, degli uomini...


Si.. vero, ma un conto è x esempio far leva sulla crisi economica (che indubitabilmente c'è) e altro conto è far leva sull'omo nero in soffitta, che dopo i 4 anni uno ci dovrebbe arrivare a capire che non esiste


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. vero, ma un conto è x esempio far leva sulla crisi economica (che indubitabilmente c'è) e altro conto è far leva sul babao, che dopo i 4 anni uno ci dovrebbe arrivare a capire che non esiste


Ma ognuno ha le sue paure...
A chi sta bene che tipo di paura devi instillare?
Quella del cambiamento.
A chi ha un po' di proprietà privata?
Quella che arrivi qualcuno che gliela tolga.
E così via.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ognuno ha le sue paure...
> A chi sta bene che tipo di paura devi instillare?
> Quella del cambiamento.
> A chi ha un po' di proprietà privata?
> ...


Si, ma ripeto.. se provi a mettermi paura ad esempio sulla immigrazione fuori controllo, io.. con tutto l'amore per gli immigrati, o la mia insopprimibile passione per il big bamboo , se passo davanti a una qualsiasi stazione di capoluogo e vedo decine di immigrati a giro a non si sa bene far cosa, se non sono cieco devo prendere atto che il problema c'è.

Al di là del fatto di mettermi paura o meno

Ma se mi parli di sette sataniche o di lager siberiani (come ha fatto Berlusconi) se permetti io sorrido

Ci può giusto credere Dudu' o la su moglie..

Ma secondo me fanno finta anche loro

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma ripeto.. se provi a mettermi paura ad esempio sulla immigrazione fuori controllo, io.. con tutto l'amore per gli immigrati, o la mia insopprimibile passione per il big bamboo , se passo davanti a una qualsiasi stazione di capoluogo e vedo decine di immigrati a giro a non si sa bene far cosa, *se non sono cieco devo prendere atto che il problema c'è.*
> 
> Al di là del fatto di mettermi paura o meno
> 
> ...


Anche questo è dovuto alla percezione.
Se non passi davanti alla stazione o se frequenti altri ambienti, questa paura non ce l'hai e magari ti sembra razzista chi te lo fa notare. 
Io alla presenza degli stranieri tra gli amici di mia figlia sono abituato. Sono la maggioranza e gli strani a volte siamo diventati noi.
Per dire, ieri mi ha raccontato che alcuni suoi compagni egiziani la prendevano in giro perché lei gesticola.
"Ma noi italiani siamo abituati a gesticolare", rispondo io.
"Sì, ma loro lo trovano strano. Ma che c'è di male? A me piace gesticolare."
Tutto ridendo, perché a nessuno fanno paura queste differenze. Per ora.
Fa paura invece a molti perdere l'identità, il senso di appartenenza al luogo dove si è nati, la cultura nella quale si è cresciuti. Siamo figli dei nostri avi, del loro sangue e della loro fatica, del loro amore e delle loro speranze.
I fili che si interrompono portano sempre angosce da gestire.
E non vale solo per noi.
Ogni paura va compresa, non sfruttata, altrimenti isola e divide.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2018)

E a proposito di divisioni...
A Firenze c'è stato ancora un altro omicidio probabilmente a sfondo "razzista", derubricato come gesto della follia dai media.
Ma i senegalesi hanno chiaramente associato questo episodio molto grave al razzismo (il loro rappresentante ha detto chiaramente "Qui un _uomo bianco_ prende la pistola e ammazza un nero e ci dicono che non è razzismo?") e hanno manifestato in questo modo:
http://firenze.repubblica.it/cronac...onnazionale_sul_ponte_vespucci-190530275/1/#1

Ovviamente questo modo di manifestare ha esacerbato ancora più gli animi di molti fiorentini, anziché farli sentire solidali verso la vittima.
Qui non stiamo più ragionando sull'integrazione, ma su un rapporto di convivenza che sta diventando difficile.
E la politica, tutti compresi, ne è responsabile, perché con l'uso a scopi elettorali delle paure e la sottovalutazione delle conseguenze ha acuito le divisioni.


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma sei rincitrullito del tutto o cosa ?  non rispondere


una persona attenzionata dalla Digos di solito non è una a posto



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma certo che si ...infatti anche al tempo del fascio erano tutti allineati
> 
> comunque ora tocca a di maio e salvini


io dubito di un governo PD+M5S, ora che i piddini possono presentarsi da Di Maio con la testa di Renzi sul vassoio.
Tocca verificare che intenzioni ha Mattarella


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Avevo un amico al liceo del Fronte della Gioventù.
> Quando andava ad attaccare i volantini c'erano sempre gli autonomi che lo menavano.
> Così altri suoi amici andavano a cercare gli autonomi quando attaccavano i volantini e li menavano.
> Allora gli autonomi tornavano e quando trovavano uno del fronte lo menavano.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> No, per niente.
> Il nonno di mia moglie per questo ha il suo nome su una lapide commemorativa.
> Un mio zio è finito al campo di concentramento.
> Mio bisnonno ha bevuto tanto di quell'olio di ricino.
> ...


parlare di rischio fascismo nel 2018 è assolutamente ridicolo, mancano le basi storiche e sociali del 1922.   questi partiti sono presenti ormai da decenni e non ce ne sta uno che sia in grado di passare almeno l'1%, nonostante in questi mesi abbiano avuto una sovraesposizione mediatica come se fossero un partito del 20%.

la sinistra ha provato ad usarli come arma di distrazione di massa, peccato che nel frattempo si siano dimenticati di fare una campagna costruttiva.   e nemmeno si sono accorti di quanto il M5S li stia cannibalizzando.

ora il PD dovrà mendicare un ruolo da comprimario a ruota di un partito nato dal blog di un comico fallito che in meno di 10 anni ha ridotto il fu PCI ad essere il rappresentante del Quadrilatero della Moda, dei Parioli, delle ville sulle colline torinesi,di quelli con l'appartamento in centro a Firenze e Bologna.

sono diventati il partito che vive sulle rendite clientelari di Legacoop in Emilia, del Giglio Magico nella Toscana orientale, dell'accordo con l'SVP a Bolzano e poca altra robetta a giro.

ed alla sinistra del PD, direi che dopo il fallimento di LeU e PaP, che fa seguito al fallimento di Bertinotti, Diliberto, Ingroia, Vendola e forse me ne scordo pure qualcuno, sono ai titoli di coda.  e sarebbe anche l'ora che gente che messa insieme conta il 5% scarso degli italiani, ma rappresenta il 90% della "cultura" venga ridimensionata.

non ho certezze su quello che ci aspetta.   numeri alla mano, il governo più probabile è PD+M5S.  se poi sia materialmente fattibile, vedremo, certo la fame di poltrone dei piddini rende tutto possibile.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (6 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> per una volta provate ad entrare nell'ordine di idee che se la gente vota per un partito lo fa perchè ci si riconosce.


Si. Io sono entrata nell'ordine di idee che la maggioranza degli italiani si è espressa in maniera molto precisa appoggiando partiti di destra o movimenti/partiti con parecchi punti programmatici in comune con essa. Nulla a che vedere con le mie che riguardano uguaglianza sociale, solidarietà, equità, tolleranza, giustizia: valori totalmente ignorati a favore di una postura rabbiosa, xenofoba, populista e pure bigotta nella quale è evidente si riconoscano quasi i 2/3 degli italiani. De resto è la stessa aria che spira in Europa, ne prendo tristemente atto.

Si è perso il senso, in pochi si riconoscono nei valori della sinistra. La diseducazione etica messa in atto nell'ultimo ventennio sta dando i suoi frutti e l'Italia vuole quanto è stato promesso: più confini, meno libertà, riduzione dei diritti civili appena conquistati, in due parole quella "cultura dell'ingiustizia" che piace tanto ai più.

Secondo me abbiamo intrapreso un bel viaggio nella notte, una lunga notte nella quale ne vedremo di cose brutte.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si. Io sono entrata nell'ordine di idee che la maggioranza degli italiani si è espressa in maniera molto precisa appoggiando partiti di destra o movimenti/partiti con parecchi punti programmatici in comune con essa. Nulla a che vedere con le mie che riguardano uguaglianza sociale, solidarietà, equità, tolleranza, giustizia: valori totalmente ignorati a favore di una postura rabbiosa, xenofoba, populista e pure bigotta nella quale è evidente si riconoscano quasi i 2/3 degli italiani. De resto è la stessa aria che spira in Europa, ne prendo tristemente atto.
> 
> Si è perso il senso, in pochi si riconoscono nei valori della sinistra. La diseducazione etica messa in atto nell'ultimo ventennio sta dando i suoi frutti e l'Italia vuole quanto è stato promesso: più confini, meno libertà, riduzione dei diritti civili appena conquistati, in due parole quella "cultura dell'ingiustizia" che piace tanto ai più.
> 
> Secondo me abbiamo intrapreso un bel viaggio nella notte, una lunga notte nella quale ne vedremo di cose brutte.


Il problema è che chi si è presentato come sinistra quelle parole le abbia svuotate di significato e non abbia proposto una visione e neppure abbia fatto qualche provvedimento in quella direzione se non di tipo liberal.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (6 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che chi si è presentato come sinistra quelle parole le abbia svuotate di significato e non abbia proposto una visione e neppure abbia fatto qualche provvedimento in quella direzione se non di tipo liberal.


Infatti. Ma anche se l'avesse fatto secondo me nulla sarebbe cambiato, semplicemente perchè la domanda era un'altra:  quell'offerta sarebbe caduta comunque nel vuoto. La maggioranza ha dimenticato l'Umanità.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Infatti. Ma anche se l'avesse fatto secondo me nulla sarebbe cambiato, semplicemente perchè la domanda era un'altra:  quell'offerta sarebbe caduta comunque nel vuoto.


Non lo so.
Perché la richiesta deriva da una percezione di inconoscibilità, di non controllabilità che porta a una lettura della realtà che la rende spaventosa. Se si ha una visione e si agisce per realizzarla si mostra che vi è una realtà conoscibile e controllabile, maneggiabile.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si. Io sono entrata nell'ordine di idee che la maggioranza degli italiani si è espressa in maniera molto precisa appoggiando partiti di destra o movimenti/partiti con parecchi punti programmatici in comune con essa. Nulla a che vedere con le mie che riguardano uguaglianza sociale, solidarietà, equità, tolleranza, giustizia: valori totalmente ignorati a favore di una postura rabbiosa, xenofoba, populista e pure bigotta nella quale è evidente si riconoscano quasi i 2/3 degli italiani. De resto è la stessa aria che spira in Europa, ne prendo tristemente atto.
> 
> Si è perso il senso, in pochi si riconoscono nei valori della sinistra. *La diseducazione etica messa in atto nell'ultimo ventennio sta dando i suoi frutti e l'Italia vuole quanto è stato promesso: più confini, meno libertà, riduzione dei diritti civili appena conquistati, in due parole quella "cultura dell'ingiustizia" che piace tanto ai più.*
> 
> Secondo me abbiamo intrapreso un bel viaggio nella notte, una lunga notte nella quale ne vedremo di cose brutte.


penso tu abbia ragione


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> parlare di rischio fascismo nel 2018 è assolutamente ridicolo, mancano le basi storiche e sociali del 1922.   questi partiti sono presenti ormai da decenni e non ce ne sta uno che sia in grado di passare almeno l'1%, nonostante in questi mesi abbiano avuto una sovraesposizione mediatica come se fossero un partito del 20%.
> 
> la sinistra ha provato ad usarli come arma di distrazione di massa, peccato che nel frattempo si siano dimenticati di fare una campagna costruttiva.   e nemmeno si sono accorti di quanto il M5S li stia cannibalizzando.
> 
> ...


guarda  che in una democrazia una sinistra serve se non non e' democrazia


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso tu abbia ragione


quoto te che quoti [MENTION=7161]Ioeimiei100rossetti[/MENTION]


----------



## oriente70 (6 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si. Io sono entrata nell'ordine di idee che la maggioranza degli italiani si è espressa in maniera molto precisa appoggiando partiti di destra o movimenti/partiti con parecchi punti programmatici in comune con essa. Nulla a che vedere con le mie che riguardano uguaglianza sociale, solidarietà, equità, tolleranza, giustizia: valori totalmente ignorati a favore di una postura rabbiosa, xenofoba, populista e pure bigotta nella quale è evidente si riconoscano quasi i 2/3 degli italiani. De resto è la stessa aria che spira in Europa, ne prendo tristemente atto.
> 
> Si è perso il senso, in pochi si riconoscono nei valori della sinistra. La diseducazione etica messa in atto nell'ultimo ventennio sta dando i suoi frutti e l'Italia vuole quanto è stato promesso: più confini, meno libertà, riduzione dei diritti civili appena conquistati, in due parole quella "cultura dell'ingiustizia" che piace tanto ai più.
> 
> Secondo me abbiamo intrapreso un bel viaggio nella notte, una lunga notte nella quale ne vedremo di cose brutte.




Cosa hai fatto di concreto per far fede alle tua visione dei valori di uguaglianza sociale, solidarietà, equità, tolleranza, giustizia.


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si. Io sono entrata nell'ordine di idee che la maggioranza degli italiani si è espressa in maniera molto precisa appoggiando partiti di destra o movimenti/partiti con parecchi punti programmatici in comune con essa. Nulla a che vedere con le mie che riguardano uguaglianza sociale, solidarietà, equità, tolleranza, giustizia: valori totalmente ignorati a favore di una postura rabbiosa, xenofoba, populista e pure bigotta nella quale è evidente si riconoscano quasi i 2/3 degli italiani. De resto è la stessa aria che spira in Europa, ne prendo tristemente atto.
> 
> Si è perso il senso, in pochi si riconoscono nei valori della sinistra. La diseducazione etica messa in atto nell'ultimo ventennio sta dando i suoi frutti e l'Italia vuole quanto è stato promesso: più confini, meno libertà, riduzione dei diritti civili appena conquistati, in due parole quella "cultura dell'ingiustizia" che piace tanto ai più.
> 
> Secondo me abbiamo intrapreso un bel viaggio nella notte, una lunga notte nella quale ne vedremo di cose brutte.


6 anni e mezzo di PD al governo si pagano


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> guarda  che in una democrazia una sinistra serve se non non e' democrazia


sta alla gente di sinistra capire come mai il principale partito della sinistra italiana ha la tessera nr 1 nelle mani di Carlo De Benedetti e non di un operario e come mai prendono soltanto i voti delle clientele della Legacoop e dei radical chic che vivono nelle zone fighe delle grandi città.

tu lo sai vero che se uno del governo o del PD in genere va nelle zone terremotate lo linciano?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sta alla gente di sinistra capire come mai il principale partito della sinistra italiana ha la tessera nr 1 nelle mani di Carlo De Benedetti e non di un operario e come mai prendono soltanto i voti delle clientele della Legacoop e dei radical chic che vivono nelle zone fighe delle grandi città.
> 
> tu lo sai vero che se uno del governo o del PD in genere va nelle zone terremotate lo linciano?


di quale terremoto parli ? dipende da chi governa di solito


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cosa hai fatto di concreto per far fede alle tua visione dei valori di uguaglianza sociale, solidarietà, equità, tolleranza, giustizia.


che domanda è.
se hai certi valori comunque vivi di conseguenza ed è vera concretezza


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (6 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cosa hai fatto di concreto per far fede alle tua visione dei valori di uguaglianza sociale, solidarietà, equità, tolleranza, giustizia.


Cosa faccia io nello specifico non è argomento di discussione. 



perplesso ha detto:


> 6 anni e mezzo di PD al governo si pagano


Fossero solo gli anni di governo PD ad aver fatto disastri..


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (6 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Perché la richiesta deriva da una percezione di inconoscibilità, di non controllabilità che porta a una lettura della realtà che la rende spaventosa. Se si ha una visione e si agisce per realizzarla si mostra che vi è una realtà conoscibile e controllabile, maneggiabile.


Anch'io non lo so. Non sono certa che se si fosse mostrata una realtà più gestibile gli animi non sarebbero stati sopraffatti comunque dalla paura. Sta avanzando qualcosa che prescinde dai valori di sinistra che, molto semplicemente, non interessano più, non sono nelle priorità degli italiani. Si è sbagliato tanto ma mi sfiora il dubbio che anche se si fosse fatto tutto giusto quest'onda "cattiva", dal mio punto di vista, non si sarebbe potuta evitare. Del resto quelli che hanno vinto hanno fatto promesse del tutto diverse a quelle delle varie sinistre e chi li ha votati è ciò che cerca e che spera venga realizzato. A me invece fa paura.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Anch'io non lo so. Non sono certa che se si fosse mostrata una realtà più gestibile gli animi non sarebbero stati sopraffatti comunque dalla paura. Sta avanzando qualcosa che prescinde dai valori di sinistra che, molto semplicemente, non interessano più, non sono nelle priorità degli italiani. Si è sbagliato tanto ma mi sfiora il dubbio che anche se si fosse fatto tutto giusto quest'onda "cattiva", dal mio punto di vista, non si sarebbe potuta evitare. Del resto quelli che hanno vinto hanno fatto promesse del tutto diverse a quelle delle varie sinistre e chi li ha votati è ciò che cerca e che spera venga realizzato. A me invece fa paura.


Concordo.


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di quale terremoto parli ? dipende da chi governa di solito


  lo sai a che terremoto mi riferisco


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo sai a che terremoto mi riferisco


perple'non hai capito l'ironia


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

*...*

il primo senatore nero eletto nella Repubblica Italiana,
dopo queste elezioni,  (tanto per parlare di fascismo e di "immigratofobia" ) è questo:

Forse certe visioni non hanno necessariamente un colore politico, e nemmeno un colore della pelle

Sono semplicemente "visioni"


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

È stato sconfitto il Pd, divenuto negli anni un partito liberale di centro.  Chiedete a quella maestra che ha protestato contro i poliziotti e vi dirà addirittura che Renzi è un fascista.
Anzi, l'ha già detto.
I valori della sinistra sono stati disconosciuti proprio da questa che ancora ci ostiniamo per affezione a chiamare sinistra.
Il mea culpa post elezioni ha riconosciuto di non aver saputo dare attenzione a una gran parte della popolazione italiana che negli ultimi anni ha visto perdere qualità della vita e stabilità economica e che in conseguenza di questo ha cercato altrove chi la ascoltasse e le desse qualche speranza, o semplicemente punisse chi ha percepito come traditore. Poi c'è ancora chi si ostina a dare del cretino o del fascista a chi ha votato diversamente, ma è proprio quest'atteggiamento che rischia di continuare a far sembrare la sinistra un branco di persone spocchiose e altezzose, impressione che ho percepito in chi nei quartieri popolari non ci va per propaganda elettorale ma ci vive e quindi i problemi che altri osservano da distanza  li tocca con mano. Il Pd, lentamente, non la destra, ha ucciso la sinistra, anche quella più legata ai valori dell'origine, dando l'immagine di un corpo borghese e intellettuale nemico o amico sleale della classe operaia e del ceto medio basso. Non è una novità, sono anni che lo si dice. A destra hanno sapientemente intercettato questa lacuna. Anche Casa Pound, per dire, che ha fatto campagna elettorale raccogliendo la spesa solidale per i bisognosi italiani (sono loro che votano...) nei suoi banchetti.
Queste elezioni mostrano soprattutto che la popolazione italiana sta vivendo dei problemi economici e che il ceto medio si sta rarefacendo. La popolazione italiana non è diventata più fascista o di destra, ma più povera o più terrorizzata dall'idea di diventarlo e percepisce la globalizzazione come una minaccia, non come un'opportunità (avendo vissuto in prima persona le delocalizzazioni e spesso mal sopportando la microcriminalità degli stranieri vicini di casa).
Fare come Maria Antonietta non paga in un'Italia che sta vivendo ancora la crisi e con una disoccupazione in continuo aumento e con una polarizzazione crescente della società.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si. Io sono entrata nell'ordine di idee che la maggioranza degli italiani si è espressa in maniera molto precisa appoggiando partiti di destra o movimenti/partiti con parecchi punti programmatici in comune con essa. Nulla a che vedere con le mie che riguardano uguaglianza sociale, solidarietà, equità, tolleranza, giustizia: valori totalmente ignorati a favore di una postura rabbiosa, xenofoba, populista e pure bigotta nella quale è evidente si riconoscano quasi i 2/3 degli italiani. De resto è la stessa aria che spira in Europa, ne prendo tristemente atto.
> 
> Si è perso il senso, *in pochi si riconoscono nei valori della sinistra*. La diseducazione etica messa in atto nell'ultimo ventennio sta dando i suoi frutti e l'Italia vuole quanto è stato promesso: *più confini, meno libertà, riduzione dei diritti civili appena conquistati, *in due parole quella "cultura dell'ingiustizia" che piace tanto ai più.
> 
> Secondo me abbiamo intrapreso un bel viaggio nella notte, una lunga notte nella quale ne vedremo di cose brutte.





Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Anch'io non lo so. Non sono certa che se si fosse mostrata una realtà più gestibile gli animi non sarebbero stati sopraffatti comunque dalla paura. *Sta avanzando qualcosa che prescinde dai valori di sinistra che, molto semplicemente, non interessano più,* non sono nelle priorità degli italiani. Si è sbagliato tanto ma mi sfiora il dubbio che anche se si fosse fatto tutto giusto quest'onda "cattiva", dal mio punto di vista, non si sarebbe potuta evitare. Del resto quelli che hanno vinto hanno fatto promesse del tutto diverse a quelle delle varie sinistre e chi li ha votati è ciò che cerca e che spera venga realizzato. A me invece fa paura.


Di quali valori stiamo parlando?
Quando hai i marocchini sotto casa che spacciano e si accoltellano (giusto per dire quello che accade nella mia cittadina) oppure tutti i negozi del quartiere sono diventati "stranieri", quando il terrore che percepisci è quello di diventare minoranza nel quartiere dove abiti da anni hai voglia se i confini cominci a rimpiangerli, perché tutto attorno a te ti sembra una vasca da bagno che si svuota perché qualcuno ha tolto il tappo.
Chi parla di confini e di apertura non andrebbe mai a vivere in determinati quartieri, in certe case, in alcune vie.
E non manderebbe mai i propri figli in certe scuole.
E soprattutto non ha mai lavorato in una azienda che ha delocalizzato.
No, non è razzismo come insopportabilmente è stato urlato per troppo tempo, è paura. 
E la paura per sconfiggerla ha bisogno di qualcuno capace di infondere coraggio.
La sinistra c'è riuscita? No. 
E chi l'ha vista...
Libertà: quale? Quella di non poter andare in pensione a un'età che non sia troppo vicina a quella della morte?
Quella di poter lavorare in Italia decentemente e con contratti a tempo indeterminato e con prospettive di crescita?
Quella di uscire di casa la sera senza paura? Quella di poter decidere il futuro, fare figli a un'età decente?
E la libertà di avere un figlio anche per le coppie gay c'era già prima: quello dei miei vicini di casa ha già 10 anni. Bastava pagare. Basta avere i soldi e la libertà ce l'hai, in automatico. Anche quella di fare un'esame medico in tempi decenti col sistema sanitario senza rivolgerti al privato
E, a proposito, se questa nel link è una delle nuove libertà e opportunità, per esempio, qualcosa non ha funzionato.
http://www.milanotoday.it/cronaca/ospedale-donne.html

In ogni caso, questo thread è stato aperto su di una persona che è quasi sicuramente un'anarchica, non "di sinistra".
E ieri in Città studi a Milano, dove la giunta è PD, gli studenti e gli abitanti del quartiere che si oppongono al trasferimento dell'Università dalla sede storica in una zona dell'hinterland per recuperare i terreni abbandonati dall'Expo sono stati caricati.
http://www.radiondadurto.org/2018/0...di-polizia-blinda-universita-e-carica-corteo/


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> il primo senatore nero eletto nella Repubblica Italiana,
> dopo queste elezioni,  (tanto per parlare di fascismo e di "immigratofobia" ) è questo:
> 
> Forse certe visioni non hanno necessariamente un colore politico, e nemmeno un colore della pelle
> ...



Il senatore nero della lega è un ossimoro vivente e una carta vincente per sedare qualche residuo dei nonsonorazzistama: non è questione di etnia, religione, orientamento sessuale o colore della pelle. Si è delinquenti, coglioni, assassini, ipocriti, falsi etc a prescindere; sono loro che ne fanno una diatriba di genere, razza e quant'altro.



danny ha detto:


> Di quali valori stiamo parlando?
> Quando hai i marocchini sotto casa che spacciano e si accoltellano (giusto per dire quello che accade nella mia cittadina) oppure tutti i negozi del quartiere sono diventati "stranieri", quando il terrore che percepisci è quello di diventare minoranza nel quartiere dove abiti da anni hai voglia se i confini cominci a rimpiangerli, perché tutto attorno a te ti sembra una vasca da bagno che si svuota perché qualcuno ha tolto il tappo.
> Chi parla di confini e di apertura non andrebbe mai a vivere in determinati quartieri, in certe case, in alcune vie.
> E non manderebbe mai i propri figli in certe scuole.
> ...


Gli errori della sinistra, dal non aver saputo dialogare con le periferie ad una certa arroganza nella comunicazione per finire alla sua frammentazione, sono indiscutibili, ma questa deriva verso un certo autoritarismo (presente quella polacca o ungherese?) a me spaventa non poco. La *libertà *non è un optional barattabile con promesse di sicurezza fisica ed economica.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Il senatore nero della lega è un ossimoro vivente e una carta vincente per sedare qualche residuo dei nonsonorazzistama: non è questione di etnia, religione, orientamento sessuale o colore della pelle. Si è delinquenti, coglioni, assassini, ipocriti, falsi etc a prescindere; sono loro che ne fanno una diatriba di genere, razza e quant'altro.
> 
> 
> 
> Gli errori della sinistra, dal non aver saputo dialogare con le periferie ad una certa arroganza nella comunicazione per finire alla sua frammentazione, sono indiscutibili, ma questa deriva verso un certo autoritarismo (presente quella polacca o ungherese?) a me spaventa non poco. La *libertà *non è un optional barattabile con promesse di sicurezza fisica ed economica.


Cosa intendi per libertà?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Il senatore nero della lega è un ossimoro vivente .


È un ossimoro per chi ha bisogno di vedere il mostro dove invece c'è un problema reale


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Gli errori della sinistra, dal non aver saputo dialogare con le periferie ad una certa arroganza nella comunicazione per finire alla sua frammentazione, sono indiscutibili, ma questa deriva verso un certo autoritarismo (presente quella polacca o ungherese?) a me spaventa non poco. La *libertà *non è un optional barattabile con promesse di sicurezza fisica ed economica.


Invece lo è.
L'affermazione delle destra si ha quando la massa (ovvero la maggioranza della popolazione) vede calare le risorse disponibili. In questa situazione è portata a competere con chi ha accesso ad esse.
In pratica la destra rappresenta uno strumento per avere più forza nella competizione, in quanto tende a escludere avversari, che è l'unica soluzione per compensare la diminuzione delle risorse.
In pratica se in una popolazione di 100 persone rendi disponibili non più 100 sedie come in origine ma 80 stimoli la competizione per accaparrarsi le sedie.
Se in quella situazione hai qualcuno che stabilisce di escludere 10 persone perché definisce dei criteri di priorità chiunque lo appoggerà perché avrà un aumento della speranza di poter accedere a una sedia. Le sedie saranno sempre 100, ma a contendersele solo 90. 
La sinistra avrebbe dovuto lottare per recuperare 100 sedie da distribuire a tutti, invece ha dato l'impressione di voler aprire a più persone la competizione. In pratica ha detto: ci sono 80 sedie, cosa cambia se a contendersele saranno 110 o 120 persone?
Tra uno che ti dice: 80 sedie per 90 persone e l'altro che ti propone 80 sedie per 120, chi scegli?
Come conseguenza di questa situazione quelli senza accesso alle sedie tendono a cercare a loro volta di non risultare tra gli esclusi. Se restano 10 hanno poco da pretendere, ma se il loro numero comincia a diventare importante, 30 o 40, hai voglia a gestirli con le modalità di prima. E questo prevedo sarà il problema dei prossimi anni, quando vedremo la nascita, più che probabile, di partiti di impronta islamica, tesi a rafforzare gli esclusi dalle sedie quando saranno numericamente rilevanti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora il PD dovrà mendicare un ruolo da comprimario a ruota di un partito  nato dal blog di un comico fallito che in meno di 10 anni ha ridotto il  fu PCI ad essere* il rappresentante del Quadrilatero della Moda,  dei Parioli, delle ville sulle colline torinesi,di quelli con  l'appartamento in centro a Firenze e Bologna*.


Concordo pienamente.

Naturale conseguenza del fatto che non abbiano mai capito che la  maggioranza dei poveri (inteso come quelli non ricchi) vota sempre chi  promette di proteggerli da gente ancora più povera, sotto forma di sicurezza ed  equità sociale per quanto riguarda il nord, sotto forma di  assistenzialismo al sud.

Abitare in un paesino di diecimila  abitanti e imbattersi quotidianamente in venti immigrati che stanno per  mesi a fare un cazzo tutto il giorno nei parchetti dei bambini col  telefonino in mano a spese dello Stato è un'icona, forte tanto quanto  "Il quarto Stato" di Pellizza da Volpedo, o Mussolini che sfalcia il  grano o la foto segnaletica di Totò Riina o Zoff che alza la Coppa del  Mondo. È un messaggio forte e chiaro, prorompente, ma in via  Montenapoleone appare fantascienza.

Quel  senso di superioritá  morale/intellettuale che li permea dal 1994 li porterà lentamente ma  inesorabilmente a sparire, anche se rimarranno sempre pronti a "scendere  in piazza" metaforicamente (ossia firmare appelli su change.org) o  vivere secondo i propri principi (versare 5 euro al mese a Save the  children) sempre nell'idea che chi vota Salvini vada in giro tutto il  giorno a sprangare marocchini, perculare omosessuali ed educare i figli a  non rivolgere la parola ai negri.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Il senatore nero della lega è un ossimoro vivente.


Perché?
E' nigeriano, ovvero nato nella Repubblica Federale Nigeriana (paese che condanna l'omosessualità con la pena di morte per lapidazione, dove Boko Haram rapisce ragazze che quando e se tornano vengono rifiutate dalle famiglie perché considerate impure etc etc).
Essendone un sostenitore (del federalismo) è perfettamente coerente con quella che è la visione della Lega.
Non cadiamo nell'errore che i neri debbano avere obbligatoriamente una visione di sinistra e da "cittadini del mondo" solo perché NOI li vediamo sempre e solo come immigrati e quindi "vittime" da tutelare.
L'Africa è un continente dove la maggior parte degli stati quei diritti civili e quelle libertà che citi le ignora profondamente.
E' anche questo
http://www.vita.it/it/article/2001/12/12/sudafrica-e-allarme-per-abusi-sui-bambini/7465/
Questo
https://www.africa-express.info/201...ficante-e-orribile-del-marito-di-una-vittima/
http://www.unimondo.org/Guide/Salute/Aids/Sud-Africa-piu-di-uno-stupro-correttivo-al-giorno-127729
E' un continente dove nel Sudafrica che ha una popolazione pari a quella italiana si registrano 600.000 casi stimati di stupri l'anno, e dove il presidente del paese dopo un rapporto non protetto (inizialmente valutato come stupro) con una malata di Aids dice di non pensare di avere problemi perché si è fatto la doccia dopo il sesso.
http://www.iodonna.it/attualita/pri...casa-famiglia-30631031896.shtml?refresh_ce-cp


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente.
> 
> Naturale conseguenza del fatto che non abbiano mai capito che la  maggioranza dei poveri (inteso come quelli non ricchi) vota sempre chi  promette di proteggerli da gente ancora più povera, sotto forma di sicurezza ed  equità sociale per quanto riguarda il nord, sotto forma di  assistenzialismo al sud.
> 
> ...


buongiorno 

svegliato bene :carneval:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per libertà?


Democrazia.



Skorpio ha detto:


> È un ossimoro per chi ha bisogno di vedere il mostro dove invece c'è un problema reale


Il problema reale esiste, ma il mostro l'ha cavalcato e strumentalizzato esattamente chi ne ha fatto un mezzo facile per arrivare alla pancia della gente senza passare per il cuore nè per il cervello.



danny ha detto:


> Invece lo è.
> L'affermazione delle destra si ha quando la massa (ovvero la maggioranza della popolazione) vede calare le risorse disponibili. In questa situazione è portata a competere con chi ha accesso ad esse.
> In pratica la destra rappresenta uno strumento per avere più forza nella competizione, in quanto tende a escludere avversari, che è l'unica soluzione per compensare la diminuzione delle risorse.
> In pratica se in una popolazione di 100 persone rendi disponibili non più 100 sedie come in origine ma 80 stimoli la competizione per accaparrarsi le sedie.
> ...


Tu vedi una questione di sopravvivenza, di lotta fra poveri che litigano per una sedia. Tu vedi le sedie, io vedo le persone. Per te sono numeri, per me sono individui, tutti. Tu vedi avversari da escludere, io vedo risorse da gestire in maniera tale che abbondino per tutti. Tu vedi soluzioni elitarie, io ne auspico di totalitarie. Tu vedi  nemici da abbattere perchè li percepisci pericolosi per il tuo, io vedo esseri umani.

E comunque le questioni continuano a vertere su questo favoloso cavallo di battaglia vincente dell'immigrazione distogliendo dalle infinite magagne degli italiani a tutti i livelli. Una volta il pazzo di turno impugnava le armi per sparare al primo politico a tiro, ora al primo ne-g-ro che passa. E la comunità piange le fiorere divelte del centro dove una borsa costa come 3 stipendi medi. E' evidente che qualcosa nei nostri cuori non funziona più.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Democrazia.
> 
> 
> 
> Il problema reale esiste, ma il mostro l'ha cavalcato e strumentalizzato esattamente chi ne ha fatto un mezzo facile per arrivare alla pancia della gente senza passare per il cuore nè per il cervello.


Be leggermente offensivo per chi anche usando la testa e il cuore non ha votato come hai votato tu.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?


Salvini non era quello che diceva ai quattro venti che i ne-g-ri sono tutti animali, scimmie per la precisione? E non erano suoi colleghi quelli che disinfettavano i sedili del tram?


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Democrazia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono io a vederlo.
E' tutto il mondo, fatta esclusione chi quelle sedie ce le ha già, che ragiona così.
E le sedie non bastano per tutti, figuriamoci se possiamo sperare che diventino pure abbondanti.
Questa è utopia.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be leggermente offensivo per chi anche usando la testa e il cuore non ha votato come hai votato tu.


E' solo il mio punto di vista. Poi se chi ha votato diversamente da me pensa che sia io la balenga non mi offendo mica. Ognuno crede nella bontà di quello che fa.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente.
> 
> Naturale conseguenza del fatto che non abbiano mai capito che la  maggioranza dei poveri (inteso come quelli non ricchi) vota sempre chi  promette di proteggerli da gente ancora più povera, sotto forma di sicurezza ed  equità sociale per quanto riguarda il nord, sotto forma di  assistenzialismo al sud.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

... che poi, Tobi Iwobi rappresenta proprio l'immigrato di prima generazione, che tende a consolidare e a salvaguardare le proprie posizioni raggiunte a fatica e a evitare di essere accostato ai migranti attuali soprattutto se irregolari.
Situazione già vista anche all'epoca dei grandi flussi migratori dal Sud Italia.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Salvini non era quello che diceva ai quattro venti che i ne-g-ri sono tutti animali, scimmie per la precisione? E non erano suoi colleghi quelli che disinfettavano i sedili del tram?


Tobi Iwobi ha già risposto a questa visione.
Evidentemente non la trova credibile.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente.
> 
> Naturale conseguenza del fatto che non abbiano mai capito che la  maggioranza dei poveri (inteso come quelli non ricchi) vota sempre chi  promette di proteggerli da gente ancora più povera, sotto forma di sicurezza ed  equità sociale per quanto riguarda il nord, sotto forma di  assistenzialismo al sud.
> 
> ...


sì, c'è anche questo.concordo sulla spocchia della sinistra ma è verissimo che ormai si sono sdoganati comportamenti e disvalori in un coro di "non sono razzista ma" non sono omofobo, ho tanti amici gay ma,non voglio dire che la tizia non se la sia voluta ma....e (come dice crozza bel pietro "gli zingari ci rubano l'aria"


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... che poi, Tobi Iwobi rappresenta proprio l'immigrato di prima generazione, che tende a consolidare e a* salvaguardare le proprie posizioni raggiunte a fatica e a evitare di essere accostato ai migranti attuali *soprattutto se irregolari.
> Situazione già vista anche all'epoca dei grandi flussi migratori dal Sud Italia.


A me uno così fa schifo. Ognuno di noi o quasi ha raggiunto la propria posizione a fatica e prendere le distanze da chi non è in condizione di fare lo stesso per innumerevoli ragioni, e non è difficile immaginare che qualche decennio fa i presupposti ambientali fossero altri, lo trovo disumano, di un egoismo che mi repelle.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, c'è anche questo.concordo sulla spocchia della sinistra ma è verissimo che ormai si sono sdoganati comportamenti e disvalori in un coro di "non sono razzista ma" non sono omofobo, ho tanti amici gay ma,non voglio dire che la tizia non se la sia voluta ma....e (come dice crozza bel pietro "gli zingari ci rubano l'aria"


Ci sono sempre stati.
Solo che adesso sono diventati (l'unico) argomento di contesa politica.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> E' solo il mio punto di vista. Poi se chi ha votato diversamente da me pensa che sia io la balenga non mi offendo mica. Ognuno crede nella bontà di quello che fa.


La differenza è che io non penso tu sia balenga ma che hai idee diverse dalle mie.
Mentre per te chi non la pensa come te ha votato senza cervello e cuore.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> A me uno così fa schifo. Ognuno di noi o quasi ha raggiunto la propria posizione a fatica e prendere le distanze da chi non è in condizione di fare lo stesso per innumerevoli ragioni, e non è difficile immaginare che qualche decennio fa i presupposti ambientali fossero altri, lo trovo disumano, di un egoismo che mi repelle.


Vabbè, ma oltre alla solidarietà, che è gratis, cosa offri? Nel concreto, intendo.

"Guarda io ho 100 clienti. Caro Mutombo Ngkono, apri anche tu una Partita IVA e facciamo a metà". Una roba così?


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> A me uno così fa schifo. Ognuno di noi o quasi ha raggiunto la propria posizione a fatica e prendere le distanze da chi non è in condizione di fare lo stesso per innumerevoli ragioni, e non è difficile immaginare che qualche decennio fa i presupposti ambientali fossero altri, lo trovo disumano, di un egoismo che mi repelle.


Io ho sentito più discorsi contro gli immigrati da quelli che furono immigrati che da chi non si è mai mosso da casa.
Chi conosce la fatica che ha fatto per raggiungere determinate posizioni onestamente difficilmente comprende chi vuole avere tutto facilmente o disonestamente. E in alcun modo vuole essere accostato a questi ultimi, mentre l'errore che facciamo noi è di fare un unico calderone mettendo gli immigrati tutti insieme.
Se non si comprende questo - che non è una novità, perché è avvenuto in qualsiasi fenomeno migratorio - non si comprenderanno mai le ragioni di certi fallimenti politici e di certe scelte.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2018)

molto semplicisticamente penso che il disagio causi grettezza.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> che domanda è.
> se hai certi valori comunque vivi di conseguenza ed è vera concretezza


Solo parole. Boldrini 2


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Di quali valori stiamo parlando?
> Quando hai i marocchini sotto casa che spacciano e si accoltellano (giusto per dire quello che accade nella mia cittadina) oppure tutti i negozi del quartiere sono diventati "stranieri", quando il terrore che percepisci è quello di diventare minoranza nel quartiere dove abiti da anni hai voglia se i confini cominci a rimpiangerli, perché tutto attorno a te ti sembra una vasca da bagno che si svuota perché qualcuno ha tolto il tappo.
> Chi parla di confini e di apertura non andrebbe mai a vivere in determinati quartieri, in certe case, in alcune vie.
> E non manderebbe mai i propri figli in certe scuole.
> ...


Solo per dire che la signora è anarchica come è vegano chi decide di dar da mangiare crocchette vegane a carnivori obbligati. 

Quoto il resto.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto semplicisticamente penso che il disagio causi grettezza.


Il disagio causa rancore verso chi si ritiene responsabile di averlo causato.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La differenza è che io non penso tu sia balenga ma che hai idee diverse dalle mie.
> Mentre per te chi non la pensa come te ha votato senza cervello e cuore.


Sono una mente semplice: faccio fatica a dialogare con chi abdicherebbe alle condizioni di democrazia tanto fticosamente conquistate a favore di regimi di altra natura.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Solo parole. Boldrini 2


che altro in un forum?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> A me uno così fa schifo. Ognuno di noi o quasi ha raggiunto la propria posizione a fatica e prendere le distanze da chi non è in condizione di fare lo stesso per innumerevoli ragioni, e non è difficile immaginare che qualche decennio fa i presupposti ambientali fossero altri, lo trovo disumano, di un egoismo che mi repelle.


Guarda che .. che con gli immigrati è la UE che ci dice che siamo molli

Non Salvini o altri

Capisco che bisogna girarsi di là.. ma che si fa del casino grosso e non si adottano le misure giuste è la UE che ce lo dice

In difetto siamo noi

Questo è valutare con la testa


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Sono una mente semplice: faccio fatica a dialogare con chi abdicherebbe alle condizioni di democrazia tanto fticosamente conquistate a favore di regimi di altra natura.


Quindi ti piace la democrazia ma poi tutti devono pensarla come te. 
Capito


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero costoro che auspicano alla Corea del nord??? Ma guarda che basta leggersi il curriculum di di Stefano e della Carofalo per capire il livello...comunque tutta questa acredine ha portato alla vittoria del perbenismo: il provveditorato di Torino si è attivato «*La sanzione prospettata – si legge nella nota riportata dal quotidiano nazionale – è quella del licenziamento. Il procedimento anche a seguito di ulteriori approfondimenti effettuati dall’ufficio scolastico nelle scorse ore, è stato attivato in considerazione della gravità della condotta tenuta dalla docente che, seppure non avvenuta all’interno dell’istituzione scolastica, contrasta in maniera evidente con i doveri inerenti la funzione educativa e arreca grave pregiudizio alla scuola, agli alunni, alle famiglie e all’immagine stessa della pubblica amministrazione».* rilassatevi che ora i vostri figli sono al sicuro.


Se si tolgono i figli (ossia l'emotività correlata alla questione figli in questo paese) dall'equazione (come secondo me dovrebbe essere) il licenziamento è l'unica sanzione possibile. 

Una istituzione non ha altra scelta di fronte ad un suo rappresentante che mette in fila, come in una collanina, perle comportamentali e comunicative come quelle dell'insegnante in questione. 

Non è l'istituzione che l'ha licenziata. 
E' lei che ha creato le condizioni affinchè l'istituzione si potesse muovere in questo senso con lei. 
Ha messo l'istituzione in una condizione di non scelta a riguardo. 

Salvo l'istituzione stessa non avesse deciso di confermare apertamente che al suo interno, come nel grembo materno, ogni comportamento è accettabile e riparabile.

EDIT: più che altro io mi auguro che l'istituzione inizi a dimostrare la stessa fermezza anche verso gli altri ruoli che la compongono. 
Genitori in primis. Ma di questo, amaramente, ne dubito.
EDIT2: come dubito che, vista la 107, che applicherà la stessa fermezza anche verso gli alunni. Altro ruolo che la costituisce.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi risulta che proporsi come obbiettivo il trasformare l'Italia in una Corea del Nord


Vabbè.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero costoro che auspicano alla Corea del nord??? Ma guarda che basta leggersi il curriculum di di Stefano e della Carofalo per capire il livello...comunque tutta questa acredine ha portato alla vittoria del perbenismo: il provveditorato di Torino si è attivato «La sanzione prospettata – si legge nella nota riportata dal quotidiano nazionale – è quella del licenziamento. Il procedimento anche a seguito di ulteriori approfondimenti effettuati dall’ufficio scolastico nelle scorse ore, è stato attivato in considerazione della gravità della condotta tenuta dalla docente che, seppure non avvenuta all’interno dell’istituzione scolastica, contrasta in maniera evidente con i doveri inerenti la funzione educativa e arreca grave pregiudizio alla scuola, agli alunni, alle famiglie e all’immagine stessa della pubblica amministrazione». rilassatevi che ora i vostri figli sono al sicuro.


Non sono al sicuro ma almeno hanno un'insegnante in meno che si pone come esempio del non rispetto.
Dopodichè speriamo sia vero


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2018)

uff sono incasinata al lavoro vi leggo con calma piu' tardi


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> che altro in un forum?


Chiedo solo se chi pensa a tutta questa bontà mette anche in atto azioni concrete per far sì che non restino solo parole...


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chiedo solo se chi pensa a tutta questa bontà mette anche in atto azioni concrete per far sì che non restino solo parole...


chissà, del resto vale un po' per tante cose che si scrivono in genere


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chiedo solo se chi pensa a tutta questa bontà mette anche in atto azioni concrete per far sì che non restino solo parole...


In un comitato di cui ho fatto parte i due leader erano stati rispettivamente candidati di Forza Italia e PD.
C'erano diversi problemi da affrontare nel quartiere, ad alta densità migratoria. Alcune persone vivevano nelle aree dismesse, ai margini della stazione, in auto. Io ho avuto sotto il balcone per molti mesi 5 esteuropei che vivevano in auto, cagavano e pisciavano nel giardinetto a fianco del parcheggio, dove portavo mia figlia.
Molte persone avevano difficoltà a pagare le spese condominiali in molte abitazioni, che infatti sono andate all'asta (ancora adesso il mio quartiere vede un boom di case andate all'incanto).
Col leader di Forza Italia mi sono recato più volte dagli enti preposti per sensibilizzare su questa situazione, ottenendo ascolto ma nessun risultato.
Quello del PD a Natale ci ha proposto di comprare un calendario per mandare i soldi ai bambini africani.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà, del resto vale un po' per tante cose che si scrivono in genere


Non siamo coerenti??
Ci piace ..


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In un comitato di cui ho fatto parte i due leader erano stati rispettivamente candidati di Forza Italia e PD.
> C'erano diversi problemi da affrontare nel quartiere, ad alta densità migratoria. Alcune persone vivevano nelle aree dismesse, ai margini della stazione, in auto. Io ho avuto sotto il balcone per molti mesi 5 esteuropei che vivevano in auto, cagavano e pisciavano nel giardinetto a fianco del parcheggio, dove portavo mia figlia.
> Molte persone avevano difficoltà a pagare le spese condominiali in molte abitazioni, che infatti sono andate all'asta (ancora adesso il mio quartiere vede un boom di case andate all'incanto).
> Col leader di Forza Italia mi sono recato più volte dagli enti preposti per sensibilizzare su questa situazione, ottenendo ascolto ma nessun risultato.
> Quello del PD a Natale ci ha proposto di comprare un calendario per mandare i soldi ai bambini africani.


Che brave persone.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In un comitato di cui ho fatto parte i due leader erano stati rispettivamente candidati di Forza Italia e PD.
> C'erano diversi problemi da affrontare nel quartiere, ad alta densità migratoria. Alcune persone vivevano nelle aree dismesse, ai margini della stazione, in auto. Io ho avuto sotto il balcone per molti mesi 5 esteuropei che vivevano in auto, cagavano e pisciavano nel giardinetto a fianco del parcheggio, dove portavo mia figlia.
> Molte persone avevano difficoltà a pagare le spese condominiali in molte abitazioni, che infatti sono andate all'asta (ancora adesso il mio quartiere vede un boom di case andate all'incanto).
> Col leader di Forza Italia mi sono recato più volte dagli enti preposti per sensibilizzare su questa situazione, ottenendo ascolto ma nessun risultato.
> *Quello del PD a Natale ci ha proposto di comprare un calendario per mandare i soldi ai bambini africani.*


Ed è ancora vivo?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In un comitato di cui ho fatto parte i due leader erano stati rispettivamente candidati di Forza Italia e PD.
> C'erano diversi problemi da affrontare nel quartiere, ad alta densità migratoria. Alcune persone vivevano nelle aree dismesse, ai margini della stazione, in auto. Io ho avuto sotto il balcone per molti mesi 5 esteuropei che vivevano in auto, cagavano e pisciavano nel giardinetto a fianco del parcheggio, dove portavo mia figlia.
> Molte persone avevano difficoltà a pagare le spese condominiali in molte abitazioni, che infatti sono andate all'asta (ancora adesso il mio quartiere vede un boom di case andate all'incanto).
> Col leader di Forza Italia mi sono recato più volte dagli enti preposti per sensibilizzare su questa situazione, ottenendo ascolto ma nessun risultato.
> Quello del PD a Natale ci ha proposto di comprare un calendario per mandare i soldi ai bambini africani.


a quel punto non sarà soprattutto il buon senso delle persone e non l'ideologia a fare la differenza ?
se poi è solo una barzelletta ci sta


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che brave persone.


Non è questo il problema, temo.
E' che noi cittadini, in genere, facciamo fatica a uscire dalla visione di una politica come strumento al servizio di ideali e sensibilità che sono in realtà sempre e solo le nostre.
Per chi fa politica la scelta tra chi attenzionare credo sia all'ordine del giorno.
Sei cosciente che non è conveniente fare determinate scelte o azioni proprio perché devi corrispondere alle aspettative di chi ti vota.
Gli immigrati irregolari per esempio non votano. Gli iscritti o i sostenitori di certe associazioni sì.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questo il problema, temo.
> E' che noi cittadini, in genere, facciamo fatica a uscire dalla visione di una politica come strumento al servizio di ideali e sensibilità che sono in realtà sempre e solo le nostre.
> Per chi fa politica la scelta tra chi attenzionare credo sia all'ordine del giorno.
> Sei cosciente che non è conveniente fare determinate scelte o azioni proprio perché devi corrispondere alle aspettative di chi ti vota.
> Gli immigrati irregolari per esempio non votano.


Gli irregolari non votano ma vivono attorno a noi..
Diciamo che si cerca sempre un tornaconto.
E allora tutte ste belle parole ??


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quel punto non sarà soprattutto il buon senso delle persone e non l'ideologia a fare la differenza ?
> se poi è solo una barzelletta ci sta





oriente70 ha detto:


> Gli irregolari non votano ma vivono attorno a noi..
> Diciamo che si cerca sempre un tornaconto.
> E allora tutte ste belle parole ??


Una persona può avere buon senso o essere molto valida ma se si candida ad avere un ruolo politico deve investire molto, sia in termini di tempo che, spesso, economici per avere un ritorno.
Tutto si basa sui consensi ovvero sui voti che si ottengono in un ambiente che è di regola molto competitivo.
I toni accesi sono spesso necessari per spostare consensi. L'adesione a determinate visioni anche.
Appoggiare una determinata organizzazione può far guadagnare consensi e voti.
Permettere l'ingresso di determinate persone che rappresentano categorie è fattore di crescita per un partito.
Il M5S è partito con il traino del voto di protesta e della speranza di cambiamento, dando un immenso potere a illustri sconosciuti che non avevano fatto nulla per guadagnarsi voti. Ho visto gente che non aveva fatto niente in politica beccarsi voti solo per la promozione di Grillo, quindi a costo zero.
C'è chi di altri partiti farebbe carte false per avere quei voti...
Ti arriva la ragazzetta laureanda che nessuno conosce e ti fa fuori quello che fa politica da 30 anni. Cose mai viste.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È stato sconfitto il Pd, divenuto negli anni un partito liberale di centro.  Chiedete a quella maestra che ha protestato contro i poliziotti e vi dirà addirittura che Renzi è un fascista.
> Anzi, l'ha già detto.
> I valori della sinistra sono stati disconosciuti proprio da questa che ancora ci ostiniamo per affezione a chiamare sinistra.
> Il mea culpa post elezioni ha riconosciuto di non aver saputo dare attenzione a una gran parte della popolazione italiana che negli ultimi anni ha visto perdere qualità della vita e stabilità economica e che in conseguenza di questo ha cercato altrove chi la ascoltasse e le desse qualche speranza, o semplicemente punisse chi ha percepito come traditore. Poi c'è ancora chi si ostina a dare del cretino o del fascista a chi ha votato diversamente, ma è proprio quest'atteggiamento che rischia di continuare a far sembrare la sinistra un branco di persone spocchiose e altezzose, impressione che ho percepito in chi nei quartieri popolari non ci va per propaganda elettorale ma ci vive e quindi i problemi che altri osservano da distanza  li tocca con mano. Il Pd, lentamente, non la destra, ha ucciso la sinistra, anche quella più legata ai valori dell'origine, dando l'immagine di un corpo borghese e intellettuale nemico o amico sleale della classe operaia e del ceto medio basso. Non è una novità, sono anni che lo si dice. A destra hanno sapientemente intercettato questa lacuna. Anche Casa Pound, per dire, che ha fatto campagna elettorale raccogliendo la spesa solidale per i bisognosi italiani (sono loro che votano...) nei suoi banchetti.
> ...


il PD non è un partito liberale di centro, è un partito liberal, cioè dei socialdemocratici fatti male, che hanno Carlo De Benedetti come tesserato nr.1, che candidano in collegi blindati gente come la Boschi o Casini che sono di sinistra come io sono negro e che si ritrovano con gentaglia come la Bonino che manco è in grado di trovare le firme sufficienti per presentare una listarella che ha eletto solo lei ed un altro mi pare, nonostante i fiumi di soldi per la campagna elettorale che Soros le ha girato.

ed un altro problema della sinistra è che gli operai manco votano LeU, perchè Grasso e la Boldrini (che manco ha preso il 5%) sono ancora più snob dei piddini, che perlomeno hanno svecchiato i ranghi.

l'unica sinistra rimasta è quella grillina, che però è la classica sinistra assistenzialista fuori tempo massimo di 50 anni.


gli è che pure all'estero non stanno meglio.   in Francia la sinistra è stata cannibalizzata da Macron, in Germania la SPD ormai è diventata l'Alfano della Merkel, in UK Corbyn non si sa bene ancora chi e cosa sia, in Spagna pure i socialisti se la passano malissimo.

non sarà un bene per la democrazia, ma è un dato di fatto che la sinistra ormai non esiste più da nessuna parte.


----------



## bettypage (7 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se si tolgono i figli (ossia l'emotività correlata alla questione figli in questo paese) dall'equazione (come secondo me dovrebbe essere) il licenziamento è l'unica sanzione possibile. Una istituzione non ha altra scelta di fronte ad un suo rappresentante che mette in fila, come in una collanina, perle comportamentali e comunicative come quelle dell'insegnante in questione. Non è l'istituzione che l'ha licenziata. E' lei che ha creato le condizioni affinchè l'istituzione si potesse muovere in questo senso con lei. Ha messo l'istituzione in una condizione di non scelta a riguardo. Salvo l'istituzione stessa non avesse deciso di confermare apertamente che al suo interno, come nel grembo materno, ogni comportamento è accettabile e riparabile.EDIT: più che altro io mi auguro che l'istituzione inizi a dimostrare la stessa fermezza anche verso gli altri ruoli che la compongono. Genitori in primis. Ma di questo, amaramente, ne dubito.EDIT2: come dubito che, vista la 107, che applicherà la stessa fermezza anche verso gli alunni. Altro ruolo che la costituisce.


Ma quindi nel momento in cui divento maestra, sono sempre La maestra anche fuori dalla scuola. Benissimo. Vivo nella Nazione piu bella del mondo, dove ogni rappresentate dello Stato (ma diciamo pure tutti noi) svolge con scienza e coscienza il proprio ruolo h24. Dove i medici che uccidono vengono radiati dagli ordini, i carabinieri che stuprano vengono destituiti, i responsabili dei fatti di Genova rimossi, i politici condannati sono incandidabili, etc..insomma vivo in questo bellissimo Stato e non mi ero accorta, giusto condannare e licenziare una maestra terrorista! 
Altra postilla, si ritiene così importante il lavoro di una maestra e però va bene che siano precarie, che non ci sia continuità didattica, che lavorino 100 anni che tanto se si esauriscono e menano è colpa loro, ...
Tutto bellissimo, sono io che non vedo le priorità...
Ultima cosa, una maestra che si comporta così non può influenzare l'educazione che impartisco IO in primis, come genitore, se poi, come mi confermi, i genitori smettono di fare i genitori, sottraendosi al ruolo di educatori, diventa sì un problema la maestra. Lo diventa nel momento in cui si delega a lei la genitorialità. E mi sembra un bel po' più grave come problema.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> *il PD non è un partito liberale di centro, è un partito liberal*


Sì, hai ragione. Anche se la corrente liberale di Renzi è stata maggioritaria.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... che poi, Tobi Iwobi rappresenta proprio l'immigrato di prima generazione, che tende a consolidare e a salvaguardare le proprie posizioni raggiunte a fatica e a evitare di essere accostato ai migranti attuali soprattutto se irregolari.
> Situazione già vista anche all'epoca dei grandi flussi migratori dal Sud Italia.





danny ha detto:


> Tobi Iwobi ha già risposto a questa visione.
> Evidentemente non la trova credibile.


l'elezione di Iwobi è destabilizzante proprio perchè dimostra l'inconsistenza del mito del negro progressista naturale che la ex sinistra italiana ci propina da decenni.

quando si renderanno conto che avevamo ragione anche sui musulmani, i quali, non appena avranno i numeri per farlo, creeranno il loro partito confessionale, non potranno che sparire.   ma a quel punto spero che non sia già sparita l'Italia.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'elezione di Iwobi è destabilizzante proprio perchè dimostra* l'inconsistenza del mito del negro progressista naturale* che la ex sinistra italiana ci propina da decenni.
> 
> quando si renderanno conto che avevamo ragione anche sui musulmani, i quali, non appena avranno i numeri per farlo, creeranno il loro partito confessionale, non potranno che sparire.   ma a quel punto spero che non sia già sparita l'Italia.


Il mito del buon selvaggio.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il mito del buon selvaggio.


è preoccupante sapere che un quarto degli italiani aventi diritto al voto, sommando PD+LeU+PaP, sia rimasto culturalmente e mentalmente indietro di 300 anni.

sui grillini a livello culturale non mi esprimo perchè le bestemmie sono vietate dal regolamento del forum.


----------



## bettypage (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> è preoccupante sapere che un quarto degli italiani aventi diritto al voto, sommando PD+LeU+PaP, sia rimasto culturalmente e mentalmente indietro di 300 anni.
> 
> sui grillini a livello culturale non mi esprimo perchè le bestemmie sono vietate dal regolamento del forum.


Ma tu che razza sei?


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma tu che razza sei?


italiano come penso sia tu.    e che si è accorto di vivere nel XXI secolo e si sarebbe anche un tantino stancato di aver pazienza con la gente scema.    ovviamente non mi riferisco a te.


----------



## bettypage (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> italiano come penso sia tu.    e che si è accorto di vivere nel XXI secolo e si sarebbe anche un tantino stancato di aver pazienza con la gente scema.    ovviamente non mi riferisco a te.


Ma io spero solo che siano stupide provocazioni che non voglio raccogliere....


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Sono una mente semplice: faccio fatica a dialogare con chi abdicherebbe alle condizioni di democrazia tanto fticosamente conquistate a favore di regimi di altra natura.


libertà e democrazia non sono sinonimi, in tal senso potrebbe essere un'ottima lettura "l'etica della libertà"


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente.
> 
> Naturale conseguenza del fatto che non abbiano mai capito che la  maggioranza dei poveri (inteso come quelli non ricchi) vota sempre chi  promette di proteggerli da gente ancora più povera, sotto forma di sicurezza ed  equità sociale per quanto riguarda il nord, sotto forma di  assistenzialismo al sud.
> 
> ...



http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...-parlamentari-scopriamo-chi-sono-1502198.html


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi ti piace la democrazia ma poi tutti devono pensarla come te.
> Capito


No, hai capito male. Il pensiero che non prevede contraddittorio appartiene ad altri, alla destra per la precisione.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> No, hai capito male. Il pensiero che non prevede contraddittorio appartiene ad altri, alla destra per la precisione.


altro pregiudizio abbondantemente smentito dai fatti.   il giorno in cui vi renderete conto di quanto siete rimasti indietro, allora potremo avere una democrazia


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Sono una mente semplice: *faccio fatica a dialogare con chi abdicherebbe alle condizioni di democrazia tanto fticosamente conquistate a favore di regimi di altra natura*.





Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> No, hai capito male. Il pensiero che non prevede contraddittorio appartiene ad altri, alla destra per la precisione.


quindi che non la pensa come te


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2018)

Dopodichè sono davvero limitata e superficiale  io ma tutto questo accalorarsi da una parte e dall'altra mi è incomprensibile


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dopodichè sono davvero limitata e superficiale  io ma tutto questo accalorarsi da una parte e dall'altra mi è incomprensibile


Visto che le ideologie sono finite....... 

Credo che molte persone qui dentro in definitiva vogliano le stesse cose, è il modo di averle che come al solito separa.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma quindi nel momento in cui divento maestra, sono sempre La maestra anche fuori dalla scuola. Benissimo. Vivo nella Nazione piu bella del mondo, dove ogni rappresentate dello Stato (ma diciamo pure tutti noi) svolge con scienza e coscienza il proprio ruolo h24. Dove i medici che uccidono vengono radiati dagli ordini, i carabinieri che stuprano vengono destituiti, i responsabili dei fatti di Genova rimossi, i politici condannati sono incandidabili, etc..insomma vivo in questo bellissimo Stato e non mi ero accorta, giusto condannare e licenziare una maestra terrorista!
> Altra postilla, si ritiene così importante il lavoro di una maestra e però va bene che siano precarie, che non ci sia continuità didattica, che lavorino 100 anni che tanto se si esauriscono e menano è colpa loro, ...
> Tutto bellissimo, sono io che non vedo le priorità...
> Ultima cosa, una maestra che si comporta così non può influenzare l'educazione che impartisco IO in primis, come genitore, se poi, come mi confermi, i genitori smettono di fare i genitori, sottraendosi al ruolo di educatori, diventa sì un problema la maestra. Lo diventa nel momento in cui si delega a lei la genitorialità. E mi sembra un bel po' più grave come problema.


Vedi.. c'è un ruolo educativo in un insegnante, che un dottore non ha, e nemmeno un carabiniere

Se un dottore uccide e non carabiniere stupra, verranno processati e (si spera) condannati

Forse anche licenziati non saprei.. ma non certo licenziati per il loro ruolo educativo

Quando assumi certi ruoli verso la collettività, (non tutti) te li tiri dietro.. è così per tutti


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma tu che razza sei?


Secondo l'antropologia fisica noi siamo in genere appartenenti all'etnia caucasica (caucasoide) mediterranea.
Così almeno ho dovuto barrare qualche giorno fa su un sondaggio di ricerca medica.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo l'antropologia fisica noi siamo in genere appartenenti all'etnia caucasica (caucasoide) mediterranea.
> Così almeno ho dovuto barrare qualche giorno fa su un sondaggio di ricerca medica.


ma le razze non esistono.....eccome no.....


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma le razze non esistono.....eccome no.....


Beh, come potrebbero, che ne so,  gli antropologi forensi riconoscere dallo scheletro l'appartenenza di un individuo a una determinata razza umana se non ci fossero differenze?
Le principali razze sono caucasoide - negroide - mongoloide.
Ciò non è una dichiarazione di merito o di superiorità, non è una constatazione che possa avere alcun valore politico, ma solo una questione di antropologia.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le principali razze sono caucasoide - negroide - mongoloide.


E non dovrebbero esserci problemi a dire che ci sono razze diverse

Lo dice anche la costituzione italiana

Ma la tendenza spesso è "negare"

E non "ammettere, affrontare e risolvere"

Su molte, troppe cose

E in troppi ambiti


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E non dovrebbero esserci problemi a dire che ci sono razze diverse
> 
> Lo dice anche la costituzione italiana
> 
> ...


Questa è ideologia, non scienza.
Puoi negare l'esistenza delle razze come puoi accentuarla, se fai ideologia.
Puoi anche dire che non vi è alcune propensione di alcune nazionalità a delinquere, se fai ideologia, ma se invece fai statistica rilevi che in Sudafrica il 30% delle donne ha perso la verginità con uno stupro e che quindi, culturalmente, vi è più ampia diffusione e tolleranza rispetto a tale reato in quello stato rispetto a quanta ve ne sia da noi. Per dire.
Affermarlo non è fare ideologia, negarlo sì.
Non ci si deve attendere da un politico rigore scientifico.
Non è il suo mestiere.
Siamo noi a dover discriminare.
Si sceglie chi la spara meno grossa...:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dopodichè sono davvero limitata e superficiale  io ma tutto questo accalorarsi da una parte e dall'altra mi è incomprensibile


Quoto.
Non partecipo a queste discussioni perché finiscono ad assomigliare a un talk show.
L’unica cosa che manca, PER FORTUNA, è urlare e sovrapporre le voci, accompagnato dal rituale “io l’ho lasciato parlare, adesso lasci parlare me”.
Naturalmente DOPO si trovano tutti al bar amichevolmente come compagni di scuola.
Ma i veri compagni di scuola per queste discussioni si menano e  in passato si sono sprangati e sono pure morti.
Il problema, per me, è che si cercano delle sicurezze, soprattutto sicurezze ideologiche, dei punti fermi.
Ma siamo ancora come nella ormai vecchia canzone di Battiato alla ricerca di un centro di gravità permanente e i politici cercano di darci delle parvenze di punti fermi e di soluzioni, mentre soluzioni non ci sono se non provvisorie e parziali di fronte a situazioni complesse.
Forse dovremmo andare a ristudiare la caduta dell’Impero Romano per scoprire dopo un bel po’ di tomi che non è caduto, ma si è trasformato e poi ristrutturato in tempi così lunghi che non sono stati percepibili da chi li viveva che invece si sentiva in un turbinio di eventi incontrollabili.
Questo non significa che ognuno di noi non abbia punti fermi e quasi sempre rispettabili, ma che, semplicemente, a seconda della situazione in cui ci si trova si vedano priorità diverse.
Ho cercato una scena perfetta da un film che amo molto, ma non l’ho trovata. Per chi ha visto il film potrà essere un riferimento, se la ricorda: il ritorno da Washington di Katy in Come eravamo. Lo scontro tra Katy e Hopper mostra l’inconciliabilità di due punti di vista e chi li ascolta non può che dar ragione a entrambi perché lui dice “Quello che conta sono le persone, siamo io e te” e lei “ma cosa sono le persone senza i loro principi?”.
Allo stesso modo la contrapposizione tra destra e sinistra è ben spiegata da Bobbio https://www.donzelli.it/libro/9788860363824 e lascia ugualmente combattuti perché bisogna scegliere sempre cosa “sacrificare” ma sono davvero principi inconciliabili o istintivamente “la gente sa benissimo dove andare”* riequilibrando attraverso la democrazia che consente di privilegiare una volta alcuni principi e a volte altri?
Certo mentre si prova a trovare soluzioni in un verso o in un altro intanto ci si accalora perché ci sono persone che sentono alcuni principi fermi sempre e comunque in ogni circostanza e nonostante tutto.
Ma soprattutto credo che si sia tutti, nessuno escluso “quelli che hanno letto un milione di libri e quelli che non sanno nemmeno parlare”* sottoposti al bisogno di poter avere almeno un po’ la sensazione di dominare gli eventi e la propria vita, informandosi e leggendo un altro milione di libri o chiedendo i giardinetti per i bambini, ma comunque poi semplificando per placare l’ansia che la vita inevitabilmente ci crea.
E poi la sensazione di fallimento (e poi di conseguenza di rabbia) prende tutti 
[video=youtube;SIQkeinmiak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIQkeinmiak[/video]



[video=youtube;xMXi9ftO4kI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMXi9ftO4kI[/video]


*La Storia siamo noi di De Gregori.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, come potrebbero, che ne so,  gli antropologi forensi riconoscere dallo scheletro l'appartenenza di un individuo a una determinata razza umana se non ci fossero differenze?
> Le principali razze sono caucasoide - negroide - mongoloide.
> Ciò non è una dichiarazione di merito o di superiorità, non è una constatazione che possa avere alcun valore politico, ma solo una questione di antropologia.


questo lo so io, lo sai tu e lo sanno le persone non indietro mentalmente di 300 anni.

ma se lo vai a dire in giro, quanto ci scommettiamo che arriva il solito o la solita demmmogratiga a strillare al nazismo?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo lo so io, lo sai tu e lo sanno le persone non indietro mentalmente di 300 anni.
> 
> ma se lo vai a dire in giro, quanto ci scommettiamo che arriva il solito o la solita demmmogratiga a strillare al nazismo?


Il problema è considerare l’appartenenza a una “razza” un valore e temere una mescolanza perché la si considera una contaminazione.
Poi ognuno ha le proprie preferenze individuali e potrà trovare più attraente chi è più simile e quindi avrà più possibilità di riprodursi mantenendo le caratteristiche macroscopiche (pare che l’istinto invece porti comunque a rimescolare i geni) e chi sceglie chi è macroscopicamente più diverso. 
Basta non far derivare discriminazioni dalle diversità.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quindi che non la pensa come te


Hai ribadito a più riprese che non ti interessi di politica e non ne sai niente ma non manchi fare le pulci puntualmente ad ogni virgola che scrivo, ignorando ad esempio chi ha detto (perplesso) che i suoi interlocutori, quelli che non la pensano come lui, ovvio,  sono trogloditi e scemi. 
Sembra che ti schieri a simpatia/antipatia senza avere idea di quel che si sta dicendo. Scusa la franchezza ma sono scema e troglodita. Quando arriverò ai vostri illuminati livelli di cultura e comprensione della realtà azzarderò ancora un confronto.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è considerare l’appartenenza a una “razza” un valore e temere una mescolanza perché la si considera una contaminazione.
> Poi ognuno ha le proprie preferenze individuali e potrà trovare più attraente chi è più simile e quindi avrà più possibilità di riprodursi mantenendo le caratteristiche macroscopiche (pare che l’istinto invece porti comunque a rimescolare i geni) e chi sceglie chi è macroscopicamente più diverso.
> Basta non far derivare discriminazioni dalle diversità.


Credo che la _razza_ sia l'ultima delle preoccupazioni. 
L'etnia caucasica per esempio comprende anche le popolazioni nordafricane e mediorientali.
Fisicamente siamo uguali, anche se culturalmente e storicamente ci sono diversità macroscopiche.
D'altronde anche l'unione europea è costituita da nazioni che si odiavano fino a non pochi decenni fa.
Mia nonna, che la guerra l'ha vissuta sul serio, diceva sempre che  "I tedeschi sono cattivi".
Il suo giudizio era dettato da una paura tangibile, forte, reale derivata dal vissuto, non da un'elaborazione di qualcun altro.
E non riusciva a capire come noi italiani "rappresentati da quello scemo là" avessimo potuto pensare di allearci con loro.
Oggi che siamo tornati nuovamente ad essere alleati dei tedeschi insieme ad altri popoli che hanno invaso l'Italia in altre epoche il suo giudizio appare inevitabilmente datato, ma ci fa comprendere come l'errore di valutazione possa essere dietro l'angolo. E non solo quello di mia nonna.
La storia è fatta di tanti errori di valutazione.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, come potrebbero, che ne so,  gli antropologi forensi riconoscere dallo scheletro l'appartenenza di un individuo a una determinata razza umana se non ci fossero differenze?
> Le principali razze sono caucasoide - negroide - mongoloide.
> Ciò non è una dichiarazione di merito o di superiorità, non è una constatazione che possa avere alcun valore politico, ma solo una questione di antropologia.



Guarda che oggi non siamo di fronte ad una forma di razzismo biologico ma ad una forma di classismo da ceto medio declassato basato sull'idea che non esistono diritti universali ma prerogative da difendere e non dividere con nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che la _razza_ sia l'ultima delle preoccupazioni.
> L'etnia caucasica per esempio comprende anche le popolazioni nordafricane e mediorientali.
> Fisicamente siamo uguali, anche se culturalmente e storicamente ci sono diversità macroscopiche.
> D'altronde anche l'unione europea è costituita da nazioni che si odiavano fino a non pochi decenni fa.
> ...


Appunto.
Basta riflettere su come certe diversità ci sono apparse macroscopiche e invece non lo erano per porci in modo più aperto e rilassato.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Basta riflettere su come certe diversità ci sono apparse macroscopiche e invece non lo erano per porci in modo più aperto e rilassato.


Difficile oggi pensare sia possibile continuare a farlo a lungo con queste premesse.
https://ilmanifesto.it/scontri-in-sri-lanka-e-stato-di-emergenza/
Ci sono 47 paesi in guerra nel mondo.
https://www.mondoemissione.it/diritti-umani/guerra-pace-un-mondo-sempre-piu-diviso/
Guarda nella cartina chi resta fuori dai conflitti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Guarda che oggi non siamo di fronte ad una forma di razzismo biologico ma ad una forma di classismo da ceto medio declassato basato sull'idea che non esistono diritti universali ma prerogative da difendere e non dividere con nessuno.


Dalla mia modesta cultura mi sono persino permessa di pensare che Mandela avesse torto a considerare quella del Sudafrica una questione razziale e non di classe (poi si può discutere ore sulla opportunità in tempi brevi di creare una borghesia nera acculturata ed economicamente forte). Il fatto è che c’è la tendenza * a trasformare le differenze di classe in differenze di razza (in senso lato, va bene anche settentrionale><terroni o milanesi><bergamaschi) perché chi sta in viale dei giardini continui a starci e a far pagare chi ci passa, fino alla rovina, e riesca a far rimanere gli altri in vicolo stretto. 
Ma anche su questo ci sono punti di vista su cui accapigliarsi. 


*da parte di chi?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Difficile oggi pensare sia possibile continuare a farlo a lungo con queste premesse.
> https://ilmanifesto.it/scontri-in-sri-lanka-e-stato-di-emergenza/
> Ci sono 47 paesi in guerra nel mondo.


Capirai...con le guerre che ci sono state in Europa e quelle su cui ancora adesso ci guadagna “l’occidente”...


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2018)

tanto dopo tutto sto parlare aspettiamo i fatti dalla parte nord che ha sconfitto  la sinistra, il sud si è stancato delle promesse , come dicono adesso , dei radical chic , l'ho scritto sembra che la conquista sia simile a quella che fece Garibaldi invadendo il sud ma tanto prima o poi anche il nord lo capirà , vedete i risultati e i cappotti che hanno fatto ha e se volete riguardatevi le percentuali dei 5 stelle se non si cambia la prossima volta detto da Cacciari il filosofo della sinistra oggi a tv7 la prossima volta prenderà 80%.
Nel mio piccolo paesino di 45 mila anime abbiamo dato ospitalità anzi ci hanno imposto un bel nutrito gruppo di ragazzi e ragazze, che la sera si prostituiscono, di etnia africana prendono i i mezzi e non pagano ,siamo a due passi dalla capitale ,tutti con il telefonino e non lavorano.
La gente comune si è rotta le palle quindi crede a tutto


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capirai...con le guerre che ci sono state in Europa e quelle su cui ancora adesso ci guadagna “l’occidente”...


I conflitti aumentano in tutto il mondo... le aree che ne sono prive sono geograficamente sempre più piccole e affollate.
Hai mai visto "Before the rain" di Milcho Manchevski?
"Il cerchio non si chiude, il tempo non è finito"
Le guerre generano violenza e odio, e questo destino è costretto a ripetersi ciclicamente, in una spirale temporale in cui la pace è un'eccezione e nessun luogo rimane immune a lungo dal conflitto.
Noi pensiamo di essere indenni solo perché ci siamo già passati e perché ora invece che film come questi (che fu Leone d'oro all'epoca) premiamo  "La forma dell'acqua":carneval:.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I conflitti aumentano in tutto il mondo... le aree che ne sono prive sono geograficamente sempre più piccole e affollate.
> Hai mai visto "Before the rain" di Milcho Manchevski?
> "Il cerchio non si chiude, il tempo non è finito"
> Le guerre generano violenza e odio, e questo destino è costretto a ripetersi ciclicamente, in una spirale temporale in cui la pace è un'eccezione e nessun luogo rimane immune a lungo dal conflitto.
> Noi pensiamo di essere indenni solo perché ci siamo già passati e perché ora invece che film come questi (che fu Leone d'oro all'epoca) premiamo  "La forma dell'acqua":carneval:.


Quello l’ho perso.
Sono sempre vissuta in pace (anche se con la spada di Damocle della guerra fredda e il terrorismo) ma sono consapevole.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> tanto dopo tutto sto parlare aspettiamo i fatti dalla parte nord che ha sconfitto  la sinistra, il sud si è stancato delle promesse , come dicono adesso , dei radical chic , l'ho scritto sembra che la conquista sia simile a quella che fece Garibaldi invadendo il sud ma tanto prima o poi anche il nord lo capirà , vedete i risultati e i cappotti che hanno fatto ha e se volete riguardatevi le percentuali dei 5 stelle se non si cambia la prossima volta detto da Cacciari il filosofo della sinistra oggi a tv7 la prossima volta prenderà 80%.
> Nel mio piccolo paesino di 45 mila anime abbiamo dato ospitalità anzi ci hanno imposto un bel nutrito gruppo di ragazzi e ragazze, che la sera si prostituiscono, di etnia africana prendono i i mezzi e non pagano ,siamo a due passi dalla capitale ,tutti con il telefonino e non lavorano.
> La gente comune si è rotta le palle quindi crede a tutto


Con chi si prostituiscono?


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è considerare l’appartenenza a una “razza” un valore e temere una mescolanza perché la si considera una contaminazione.
> Poi ognuno ha le proprie preferenze individuali e potrà trovare più attraente chi è più simile e quindi avrà più possibilità di riprodursi mantenendo le caratteristiche macroscopiche (pare che l’istinto invece porti comunque a rimescolare i geni) e chi sceglie chi è macroscopicamente più diverso.
> Basta non far derivare discriminazioni dalle diversità.


il concetto è evidente, ma è molto conveniente per alcuni far finta di non capire e gridare al nazidsmo rimontante solo perchè uno fa presente che se le popolazioni indigene del Senegal hanno caratteristiche differenti rispetto ai norvegesi è semplicemente una questione di adattamento climatico.


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con chi si prostituiscono?


con chi le paga , la polizia è intervenuta più volte ma ha le mani legate e le lascia stare


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> con chi le paga , la polizia è intervenuta più volte ma ha le mani legate e le lascia stare


Intervenuta per cosa?
La prostituzione non è illegale.
Comunque per ogni cosa io me la prendo con gli acquirenti, non con i venditori.


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intervenuta per cosa?
> La prostituzione non è illegale.
> Comunque per ogni cosa io me la prendo con gli acquirenti, non con i venditori.


lo so che è legale ma si appartono nel giardino che è illuminato quindi visibile agli occhi della gente che passa , quasi la metà di esso sta in basso e intorno ci sono case .
Per il secondo non i trovi d'accordo allora se uno vende merce rubata  la colpa si è del'acquirente ma anche il venditore ha le sue colpe


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so che è legale ma si appartono nel giardino che è illuminato quindi visibile agli occhi della gente che passa , quasi la metà di esso sta in basso e intorno ci sono case .
> Per il secondo non i trovi d'accordo allora se uno vende merce rubata  la colpa si è del'acquirente ma anche il venditore ha le sue colpe


Senza acquirenti...non c’è mercato.


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza acquirenti...non c’è mercato.


beata speranza difatti il mercato langue


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello l’ho perso.
> Sono sempre vissuta in pace (anche se con la spada di Damocle della guerra fredda e il terrorismo) ma sono consapevole.


Ho controllato e su YouTube c'è:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ehDM9baB00

L'accostamento con "La forma dell'acqua" ci mostra come siamo cambiati in 24 anni.
"Prima della pioggia" è un film che risentiva fortemente del clima conseguente alla guerre Balcaniche degli anni '90.
Persone che erano sempre vissute fianco a fianco improvvisamente scoprivano di potersi (o doversi) odiare e quest'odio contaminava le famiglie, spezzava i legami, usciva oltre i confini, uccideva anche nei luoghi dove la pace sembrava intoccabile e anche lì provocando dolore, cancellando la certezza di godere di legami in cui la morte non entrasse precocemente e inspiegabilmente, come accade quando si crede di essere estranei ai conflitti altrui.
E' un film in cui il tempo è funzionale a donarci la speranza di un cambiamento anche se vi è la certezza di un ritorno, di un passato che non si può cancellare, di una ferita che non si può sanare, della vita che non può comunque tornare quando è persa.
"La forma dell'acqua" è una fiaba per adulti. Un po' la Bella e la Bestia senza la possibilità che si possa citare la sindrome di Stoccolma, un po' King Kong senza il richiamo degli effetti speciali. E' l'acclamazione dell'amore che supera le diversità, che rischiara le menti e consente di sopravvivere alla morte, all'odio, all'emarginazione, all'isolamento. E' la vittoria dei discriminati contro gli omologati, in cui il cattivo è maschio, bianco e dotato di famiglia con figli e i buoni sono single o se sposati si lamentano del coniuge e vivono come se fosse un'inutile appendice. 
Nel primo è l'odio a intrecciare i rapporti umani e l'amore è fragile e destinato a soccombere, nel secondo è l'amore a superare le barriere delle diversità.
Di tutte: anche quella che può permettere a una donna muta di fare sesso con un mostro privo apparentemente di pene dentro una stanza riempita d'acqua.
Noi oggi abbiamo bisogno di queste fiabe, di credere che possa andarci bene comunque.
Un tempo, neppure tanto tempo fa, avevamo la consapevolezza di quanto questo fosse illusorio.


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho controllato e su YouTube c'è:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ehDM9baB00
> 
> L'accostamento con "La forma dell'acqua" ci mostra come siamo cambiati in 24 anni.
> ...


lo trovo un capolavoro visionario.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo trovo un capolavoro visionario.


Io invece l'ho trovato un film sopravvalutato, una sconclusionata sceneggiatura da B movie anni '60 nobilitata da un'ottima regia e da una grande cura dei particolari e una particolare attenzione al politically correct che sembra ormai obbligatorio per vincere gli Oscar.
Personaggi schematici, situazioni improbabili, il solito cattivone con il ghigno che rammenta un po' quello di Roger Rabbit: avrebbe potuto essere un discreto film per mia figlia (anche se lei quando ha letto la storia si è messa a ridere perché l'ha trovata ridicola) se non fosse stato per le scene di sesso e qualche scena violenta che lo precludono a una undicenne. 
Mi è piaciuta la protagonista, che rammenta un po' Amelie Poulaine, la nera sua amica, un personaggio simpatico, l'ambientazione. Il mostro con i Led che si illuminano stile giocattolo cinese decisamente no. Il finale con la resurrezione da semidio neppure, la voce fuori campo... ebbbasta:carneval:. 
I fantastici quattro uniti nella loro diversità - la brutta con handicap, la nera, il mostro, il gay - che vincono contro il cattivone bianco, ovviamente molestatore e dotato di famiglia perfetta con due figli sono un invito a cena per la Hollywood attuale, ma noi che abbiamo avuto "Lo chiamavano Jeeg Robot" da queste lande un po' ci siamo già passati...
Non è Fellini, insomma, ma neppure Tim Burton (che adoro).


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il concetto è evidente, ma è molto conveniente per alcuni far finta di non capire e gridare al nazidsmo rimontante solo perchè uno fa presente che se le popolazioni indigene del Senegal hanno caratteristiche differenti rispetto ai norvegesi è semplicemente una questione di adattamento climatico.


Vabbè grazie al cazzo. Senegal/Norvegia sono capaci tutti. Basta meno.

[video=youtube;JnZXmao1AS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnZXmao1AS0[/video]


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece l'ho trovato un film sopravvalutato, una sconclusionata sceneggiatura da B movie anni '60 nobilitata da un'ottima regia e da una grande cura dei particolari e una particolare attenzione al politically correct che sembra ormai obbligatorio per vincere gli Oscar.
> Personaggi schematici, situazioni improbabili, il solito cattivone con il ghigno che rammenta un po' quello di Roger Rabbit: avrebbe potuto essere un discreto film per mia figlia (anche se lei quando ha letto la storia si è messa a ridere perché l'ha trovata ridicola) se non fosse stato per le scene di sesso e qualche scena violenta che lo precludono a una undicenne.
> Mi è piaciuta la protagonista, che rammenta un po' Amelie Poulaine, la nera sua amica, un personaggio simpatico, l'ambientazione. Il mostro con i Led che si illuminano stile giocattolo cinese decisamente no. Il finale con la resurrezione da semidio neppure, la voce fuori campo... ebbbasta:carneval:.
> I fantastici quattro uniti nella loro diversità - la brutta con handicap, la nera, il mostro, il gay - che vincono contro il cattivone bianco, ovviamente molestatore e dotato di famiglia perfetta con due figli sono un invito a cena per la Hollywood attuale, ma noi che abbiamo avuto "Lo chiamavano Jeeg Robot" da queste lande un po' ci siamo già passati...
> Non è Fellini, insomma, ma neppure Tim Burton (che adoro).


punti di vista.
come dicevo è una storia visionaria con un contesto visivo splendido e un'ottima colonna sonora.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2018)

attenti che oggi frusto !!!! 

auguri donne ...fine OT


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2018)

Del reato c'è chi banalizza anche il mare finto di fellini


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> attenti che oggi frusto !!!!
> 
> auguri donne ...fine OT


auguri a te e alla tua energia positiva


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> punti di vista.
> come dicevo è una storia visionaria con un contesto visivo splendido e un'ottima colonna sonora.


Che sia visionario è indubbio come pure che sia esteticamente apprezzabile.
Non condivido però l'interpretazione che al film è stata data dai critici e in generale e in questo sta la debolezza della sceneggiatura, che temo sia stata adattata alle esigenze di mercato.
Non è un film sull'abbattimento delle diversità, in cui si vuol far credere che sia possibile vincere e avere un riscatto grazie all'amore.
E' un film che rivela (o dovrebbe rivelare) invece l'amarezza e il senso di sconfitta di chi ha bisogno di un supereroe o di un semidio per sopravvivere all'emarginazione in una società che esclude comunque chi non è omologato.
E' un film che dovrebbe mostrare una sconfitta ma che si conclude apparentemente con una vittoria, il trionfo dell'amore sulla morte e sul male. 
Io avrei lasciato i cadaveri dei due innamorati sotto la pioggia e vivo il cattivo, senza regalare il solito finale stucchevole e consolatorio per infondere speranza allo spettatore pagante che non si deve intristire troppo.
Oppure una conclusione alla West Side Story. 
E' in questo che si nota la differenza con Manchevskij e i 24 anni di distanza.
Ma ce lo ricordiamo il finale de "La dolcevita"?


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che sia visionario è indubbio come pure che sia esteticamente apprezzabile.
> Non condivido però l'interpretazione che al film è stata data dai critici e in generale e in questo sta la debolezza della sceneggiatura, che temo sia stata adattata alle esigenze di mercato.
> Non è un film sull'abbattimento delle diversità, in cui si vuol far credere che sia possibile vincere e avere un riscatto grazie all'amore.
> *E' un film che rivela (o dovrebbe rivelare) invece l'amarezza e il senso di sconfitta di chi ha bisogno di un supereroe o di un semidio per sopravvivere all'emarginazione in una società che esclude comunque chi non è omologato.*
> ...


non mi pongo questo tipo di problematiche di fronte ad una creazione fantastica;ho un approccio estetico-emozionale che questo film ha soddisfatto alla grande,
come forse farebbe un bambino di fronte ad una favola che gli crea delle suggestioni fra colori ed emozioni.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi pongo questo tipo di problematiche di fronte ad una creazione fantastica;ho un approccio estetico-emozionale che questo film ha soddisfatto alla grande,
> come forse farebbe un bambino di fronte ad una favola che gli crea delle suggestioni fra colori ed emozioni.


Esattamente.
Il parallelo con "Prima della pioggia", seppure un po' forzato (lo propongo come spunto) ha proprio l'intenzione di sottolineare la differenza di fruizione e di aspettative rispetto al recente passato.
Sono due pellicole che trattano le diversità e i conflitti che esse possono innescare.
Ma nel più vecchio la cura estetica è (quasi) praticamente assente, non vi è neppure quella componente visionaria presente nel contemporaneo Kusturica, la colonna sonora è poco indulgente e usa voci dal registro basso su sonorità balcaniche, non vi è molto che possa motivare  speranze nello spettatore, al quale viene lasciata l'amarezza di un finale in cui comunque non domina la rassegnazione malgrado la consapevolezza dell'inevitabile sconfitta (seppure vi sia un piccolo margine di speranza che si può cogliere).
i due film rappresentano mirabilmente due visioni differenti, e non solo temporali.
Ovviamente sui gusti non discuto: "Prima della pioggia" non piacque a tutti e può piacere ancor meno adesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> auguri a te e alla tua energia positivaView attachment 13518


grazie


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vabbè grazie al cazzo. Senegal/Norvegia sono capaci tutti. Basta meno.  [video=youtube;JnZXmao1AS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnZXmao1AS0[/video]


  sei troppo ottimista, se pensi che una Boldrini riconosca la differenza tra un norvegese ed un senegalese


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho controllato e su YouTube c'è:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ehDM9baB00
> 
> L'accostamento con "La forma dell'acqua" ci mostra come siamo cambiati in 24 anni.
> ...


O.T. La guerra balcanica è stata rapidamente rimossa. Si vuole far finta che non sia mai accaduta perché troppo spaventosa.
E quello che spaventa è ciò che è vicino.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. *La guerra balcanica è stata rapidamente rimossa*. Si vuole far finta che non sia mai accaduta perché troppo spaventosa.
> E quello che spaventa è ciò che è vicino.


Vero.


----------

